# We must outdo EVGA!



## mortimersnerd

They are doing a little smack talk here:http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...&key=%EF%BF%BD

Fire up the GPUs. We can't let them pass us (24/hr ppd)!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


*To anyone who is not a folder and is reading this thread,*

Check here to see what folding is all about. It is for a great cause, and is a very fun and addictive competition. Here is also another interesting read to why we all fold here.

I suggest you get started for Team OCN! (37726)

You can fold on your CPU or GPU (given that it is ATi HD 2K series and above, as well as the Nvidia 8000 series and above). It doesn't have to be 24/7 guys! Just do it while you browse the internet or whatever. Remember, every little bit counts.

*GPU2 Folding is generally faster at contributing points unless you have a really speedy quad.
*Dual cores are the minimum for SMP
*If you shut down your computer regularily, I would suggest running the regular cpu or GPU2 client.
*SMP is encouraged for people who leave their computers on 24/7
*You can run CPU clients and GPU2 clients together on one computer if your hardware has what it takes.

SMP (Fast CPU) Clients (at bottom of page) and Guide

GPU2 Clients and Guide

You can still fold on your CPU even if it is not suitable for SMP. You can use the regular client here.


----------



## erfoster

I just cranked my GPU a hair, 750/900 to 774/924.







I'm afraid to go too far as it seems to get unstable and crash while folding at 825/975.


----------



## P?P?!

oh they are so going down...*fires up gtx 295*


----------



## H3||scr3am

erfoster, only worry about the shaders and ram clocks, the core you can leave at stock it won't effect the folding performance...


----------



## mortimersnerd

4 of my 750W PSUs come tomorrow but there are no good OB deals on newegg. I want moar GPUs


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

oh hell naw...guess i'll fire up the old 8800GTS 512/9800GTX/GT 250 or whatever you call it XD


----------



## B-rad G.

im so tempted to splurge on another 260.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Well, I just fired up another quad card rig. I bought 4 8800GT's from Nitteo, they just arrived today. That should get me close or right at 40k per day.


----------



## Slappa

I was just going to post a thread like this. Hahaha.

Guys. This is a folding call.

On top of that, I will probably be putting up a freebie in the next few days...for folding of course.


----------



## jarble

my v-moded gpus are on there way back (still in CA atm







) if they keep this smack up I may put a new rig on sooner than I wanted to


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
im so tempted to splurge on another 260.









Yeah me too.......


----------



## H3||scr3am

I need to get my folding farm on the move... thats ~50k ppd just sitting there, waiting on parts... this weekend maybe...


----------



## Rolandooo

Well looks like I need to fire up my 9800GX2 ASAP! I will have a 2nd dedicated folding rig soon too... Bring it on EVGA!


----------



## B-rad G.

if i put my 8600 back in this rig and hook it up to an old CRT monitor, can i fold on both cards? it isnt much but it helps.


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
if i put my 8600 back in this rig and hook it up to an old CRT monitor, can i fold on both cards? it isnt much but it helps.

You won't be able to fold on the GTX 260 and a 8000 series card on the same board.


----------



## erfoster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
erfoster, only worry about the shaders and ram clocks, the core you can leave at stock it won't effect the folding performance...

The only options I have in RivaTuner or CCC are the core and memory clocks. Am I missing something?


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Im in







EVGA goin dooooowwwnnnnnn.
















I also wanted to add that i live in sw FL and my countys country station that i listen to does a 2 day saint jude fund raiser and today on there first day raised 19,000 dollars ^^^^^^ AMEN to that.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
You won't be able to fold on the GTX 260 and a 8000 series card on the same board.

looks like i need a new board and processor then, so i can turn the rest of this rig into a folding box. bday is in march


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

With any luck, I should be over 10k ppd in a few days.

Oh and thanks for sticking up for us over there Nitteo.


----------



## lordikon

I've got both my 8800's going at home. I'm trying to get my work computer going but the GPU client is unstable at stock due to heat, and I can't control the fan speed even with RivaTuner, the card seems to override the fan speed and lower it, and then it gets too hot and goes unstable. I'm also trying to get the CPU client going but it can't seem to connect and get packets.

[23:15:38] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:15:38] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:15:39] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.122.136).
[23:15:39] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[23:15:39] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:15:39] + Could not connect to Work Server
[23:15:39] - Attempt #9 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:37:09] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:37:09] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:37:10] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[23:37:10] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[23:37:11] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[23:37:11] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[23:37:11] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[23:37:11] - Attempt #10 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[00:19:55] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:19:55] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:19:55] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[00:19:55] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[00:19:55] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[00:19:55] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[00:19:55] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[00:19:55] - Attempt #11 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
Well, I just fired up another quad card rig. I bought 4 8800GT's from Nitteo, they just arrived today. That should get me close or right at 40k per day.

Nice!


----------



## Slappa

No wonder they are gaining users fast, look what is on their front page.


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
looks like i need a new board and processor then, so i can turn the rest of this rig into a folding box. bday is in march









htpc time!!!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
No wonder they are gaining users fast, look what is on their front page.

This doesn't surprise me, NVidia and the companies making their cards love the folding craze, it earns them more money.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

oh damn look at nitteo talking smack over there


----------



## tehmaggot

Think I may get my quad in on this action...


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
I've got both my 8800's going at home. I'm trying to get my work computer going but the GPU client is unstable at stock due to heat, and I can't control the fan speed even with RivaTuner, the card seems to override the fan speed and lower it, and then it gets too hot and goes unstable. I'm also trying to get the CPU client going but it can't seem to connect and get packets.

[23:15:38] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:15:38] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:15:39] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.122.136).
[23:15:39] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[23:15:39] Loaded queue successfully.
[23:15:39] + Could not connect to Work Server
[23:15:39] - Attempt #9 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[23:37:09] + Attempting to get work packet
[23:37:09] - Connecting to assignment server
[23:37:10] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[23:37:10] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[23:37:11] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[23:37:11] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[23:37:11] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[23:37:11] - Attempt #10 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[00:19:55] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:19:55] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:19:55] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[00:19:55] + Could not connect to Assignment Server
[00:19:55] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[00:19:55] + Could not connect to Assignment Server 2
[00:19:55] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[00:19:55] - Attempt #11 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.

Nice!

if all else fails plug the gpu fan directly into the mb

dang we have almost 30 people looking at this lol


----------



## Lumi

Haha, it's competition, look at all of you.

You're getting further motivated than you were before, let it be a race for points, it's a race for a good cause either way.


----------



## skatingrocker17

EVGA is going down.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lumi* 
Haha, it's competition, look at all of you.

You're getting further motivated than you were before, let it be a race for points, it's a race for a good cause either way.

some of are extremely competitive (yes Im in that list)

could not agree more the more people we have working on this the better


----------



## gre0481

Wow, I feel bad. My wife just took down the 8800GTX and PS3. They're in the car ready to go to Cali. Good news is, I have a GTX 260 waiting in storage. I'll be back in the fold soon. I'll have my quad gpu rig up in a month









The nerve of these people. EVGA throwing out prizes. Maybe we could anti up some more prizes? I'll see what I have when I get home.

Thanks Nitteo. Not a low blow remark, but just smug enough to kick em down a notch


----------



## B-rad G.

511 point WU....WHAAAAAT?..i never get these


----------



## Slappa

*To anyone who is not a folder and is reading this thread,*

Check here to see what folding is all about. It is for a great cause, and is a very fun and addictive competition. Here is also another interesting read to why we all fold here.

I suggest you get started for Team OCN! (37726)

You can fold on your CPU or GPU (given that it is ATi HD 2K series and above, as well as the Nvidia 8000 series and above). It doesn't have to be 24/7 guys! Just do it while you browse the internet or whatever. Remember, every little bit counts.

*GPU2 Folding is generally faster at contributing points unless you have a really speedy quad.
*Dual cores are the minimum for SMP
*If you shut down your computer regularily, I would suggest running the regular cpu or GPU2 client.
*SMP is encouraged for people who leave their computers on 24/7
*You can run CPU clients and GPU2 clients together on one computer if your hardware has what it takes.

SMP (Fast CPU) Clients (at bottom of page) and Guide

GPU2 Clients and Guide

You can still fold on your CPU even if it is not suitable for SMP. You can use the regular client here.


----------



## Lumi

Well guys, think of it like this:

This team averages insane amounts of points.

If EVGA passes us in that, just think of how much more is going to the project. They weren't a very big team a few months ago, and now they RIVAL us?

That's MADNESS! Not quite Sparta yet, but it's getting close.

I need more GPUs


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lumi* 
Well guys, think of it like this:

This team averages insane amounts of points.

If EVGA passes us in that, just think of how much more is going to the project. They weren't a very big team a few months ago, and now they RIVAL us?

That's MADNESS! Not quite Sparta yet, but it's getting close.

I need more GPUs









no they don't rival us....... got to keep that clear


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
if all else fails plug the gpu fan directly into the mb

I'd love to, but it is my work computer, I'm not allowed to mess with the hardware. Setting fans speeds is about as far as I can take it. I'd leave the SMP client 24/7 if I could get the damn thing to connect.


----------



## Lumi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
no they don't rival us....... got to keep that clear









Hope you don't have to eat those words one day, because people will be like

YOU DID THIS

YOU BUY MORE FARMS AND YOU DO IT NOW


----------



## Strudinox

Gotta love the competition. From the looks of things it sounds like OCN is our unofficial rival!









But, before you layeth more smack talk upon us, remember that our team was created only a year ago and already at 2.3M PPD.









Hats off to you all for all your contributions to this great cause.


----------



## losttsol

I like EVGA as a company, but I really hope you guys kick their butts. Their forum has way too many self-loving fanboys. They need to be put in their place.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lumi* 
Hope you don't have to eat those words one day, because people will be like

YOU DID THIS

YOU BUY MORE FARMS AND YOU DO IT NOW

already planing on it







they stepped on ocn pride that was a very bad idea









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Strudinox* 
Gotta love the competition. From the looks of things it sounds like OCN is our unofficial rival!









But, before you layeth more smack talk upon us, remember that our team was created only a year ago and already at 2.3M PPD.









Hats off to you all for all your contributions to this great cause.

competition aside you guys are a great team and a inspiration for others you all should give yourselves a hand for being one of the fastest (if not the fastest) growing teams out there


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strudinox*


Gotta love the competition. From the looks of things it sounds like OCN is our unofficial rival!









But, before you layeth more smack talk upon us, remember that our team was created only a year ago and already at 2.3M PPD.









Hats off to you all for all your contributions to this great cause.


Absolutely.































However, You're going down.


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


*To anyone who is not a folder and is reading this thread,*

Check here to see what folding is all about. It is for a great cause, and is a very fun and addictive competition. Here is also another interesting read to why we all fold here.

I suggest you get started for Team OCN! (37726)

You can fold on your CPU or GPU (given that it is ATi HD 2K series and above, as well as the Nvidia 8000 series and above). It doesn't have to be 24/7 guys! Just do it while you browse the internet or whatever. Remember, every little bit counts.

*GPU2 Folding is generally faster at contributing points unless you have a really speedy quad.
*Dual cores are the minimum for SMP

SMP (Fast CPU) Clients (at bottom of page) and Guide

GPU2 Clients and Guide

You can still fold on your CPU even if it is not suitable for SMP. You can use the regular client here.


How? Wouldn't you have to start over if you suspend folding? (Not pause but as in stop?) If someone uses the computer for 8hrs but can't finish one WU, wouldn't you have to start over?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


How? Wouldn't you have to start over if you suspend folding? (Not pause but as in stop?) If someone uses the computer for 8hrs but can't finish one WU, wouldn't you have to start over?


When you stop the client and restart it, it will resume at the same spot. No work will be lost.


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:



*EVGA*: Eventually Value Goes Away


Their hipe will die down, we will continue on.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


How? Wouldn't you have to start over if you suspend folding? (Not pause but as in stop?) If someone uses the computer for 8hrs but can't finish one WU, wouldn't you have to start over?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


When you stop the client and restart it, it will resume at the same spot. No work will be lost.



What he said. This is of course unless you miss the SMP deadline due to shutting down your comp. If that is your case, I suggest running GPU2, or regular cpu clients.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


Their hipe will die down, we will continue on.


sizzle dang that one burns

all-tho all the evga cards I have still run great


----------



## Tufelhunden

Just got the Windows SMP client up and running. YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Along with the two 8800GT and the wifes 9600GT. Now I need to get the windows SMP running on her rig as well.









Now if I could just get away from these nasty 511 pointers. LOL


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Just got the Windows SMP client up and running. YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Along with the two 8800GT and the wifes 9600GT. Now I need to get the windows SMP running on her rig as well.









Now if I could just get away from these nasty 511 pointers. LOL


You will be absolutely rolling now


----------



## blade19

hm. i just informed my roommates i will be paying extra on the electricity bill from now on...i'm back in, after a 6 mo. hiatus - and this time, a GPU and qx9650. werd; ima kick these maiden WUs off and go fold my laundry. doh!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade19*


hm. I just informed my roommates i will be paying extra on the electricity bill from now on...i'm back in, after a 6 mo. Hiatus - and this time, a gpu and qx9650. Werd; ima kick these maiden wus off and go fold my laundry. Doh!


Nice!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blade19*


hm. i just informed my roommates i will be paying extra on the electricity bill from now on...i'm back in, after a 6 mo. hiatus - and this time, a GPU and qx9650. werd; ima kick these maiden WUs off and go fold my laundry. doh!


Out fricking standing!!!!!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


511 point WU....WHAAAAAT?..i never get these

































You don't want them. They make your GPU run freaking hot as heck, and they're slow. My rig (normally pulls 4k ppd fairly easily) slows down to 3000 when getting those WU's.


----------



## jdub

I am getting all my buddies to run folding and I secretly install it on all the computers I fix for people at work. they my run crap pc's but any ppd help

I crank out about 10k myself woot

any way to get rid of the 511 wu?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdub*


I am getting all my buddies to run folding and I secretly install it on all the computers I fix for people at work. they my run crap pc's but any ppd help

I crank out about 10k myself woot

any way to get rid of the 511 wu?


Just crunch through them


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


You don't want them. They make your GPU run freaking hot as heck, and they're slow. My rig (normally pulls 4k ppd fairly easily) slows down to 3000 when getting those WU's.


gpu is at 66C. not really that hot. but it did drop my PPD from ~7500 to like ~5500.


----------



## mortimersnerd

With all of these rigs going online, tomorrow will be an epic day for OCN.


----------



## BlankThis

Now guys it's not about standings or team positions. We're all folding for the common cause









Â±BÂ±


----------



## Slappa

@ mortimersnerd

it would be great if you could put the info from this post into the OP, might help get some members folding







.


----------



## tofunater

Nothing better than a lil friendly







competition


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


@ mortimersnerd

it would be great if you could put the info from this post into the OP, might help get some members folding







.


Done


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Done










Sweet


----------



## jdub

I just want yall to know what I did in 3 hours on my single 295 woot

02.19, 6pm 1,728points 4WU


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Now guys it's not about standings or team positions. We're all folding for the common cause









Â±BÂ±


The competition was designed to help fuel the cause.









Its fun and helping out, thats all that matters!


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

well ive got it installed, got my username and team inuputted on the program, but how do i set my gpu to be doing the work instead of cpu?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate*


well ive got it installed, got my username and team inuputted on the program, but how do i set my gpu to be doing the work instead of cpu?


Well, if you want the GPU to fold instead of the CPU, you must download the GPU2 client.

Get the system tray version if you are a new folder, it will be easier to configure.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Just fired up the GTX's, bring it on eVGA!


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

finally get some productive use out of my gtx 260 rather than the countless hours ive thrown into fallout 3 lol. can both be run at the same time for maximum output? i didnt feel like trolling the folding thread.


----------



## mega_option101

Just fired up my 8800 GTS after being down for 2 days! Bring it on EVGA!!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate*


finally get some productive use out of my gtx 260 rather than the countless hours ive thrown into fallout 3 lol. can both be run at the same time for maximum output? i didnt feel like trolling the folding thread.


Yeah! For sure!

Once you start finishing some WU's, you can check here for points and stats! It won't kick in for a few updates though.

With that graphics card you will be rolling out the PPD in no time!

Also post in this thread once you are in the top 1500 to get your folding postbit!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate*


finally get some productive use out of my gtx 260 rather than the countless hours ive thrown into fallout 3 lol. can both be run at the same time for maximum output? i didnt feel like trolling the folding thread.


Hey now those are productive too, leisure time is important. I fold whenever I am not gaming, so I game 4 hours a day and fold 20. Between the 3 GPU's I have been getting around 9K a day, since I got the dummy plug going. Now with the CPU should get close to 11K. If I can sneak the CPU onto the wifes gaming rig may get around 13K


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Hey now those are productive too, leisure time is important. I fold whenever I am not gaming, so I game 4 hours a day and fold 20. Between the 3 GPU's I have been getting around 9K a day, since I got the dummy plug going. Now with the CPU should get close to 11K. If I can sneak the CPU onto the wifes gaming rig may get around 13K

















Just make sure that you use the username "mega_option101"


----------



## Papa.Smurf

been folding almost 14 hours straight with my GTX260 today, eat our PPD dust EVGA!


----------



## ipod4ever

got my farms going fulllllllll 16k ppd coming out ... plus a ps3 (not much lol)


----------



## Slappa

Great work everyone! I can't wait for the 12PM update on EOF....or more like tomorrows PPD for that matter!


----------



## mega_option101

They don't stand a chance


----------



## intelfan

Is the x1950 good at folding? I realized that the GPU1 client is gone but does anyone know where to find a download? I really don't wanna put in the 8600GT (sucks at folding)


----------



## Rolandooo

Well I am glad evga members posted here, they really stirred up OCN







Well I too cant wait to see our results tomorrow. This should be fun!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


Well I am glad evga members posted here, they really stirred up OCN







Well I too cant wait to see our results tomorrow. This should be fun!


That was nice of them!!


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

got my cpu @ 100% and my gtx 260 @ 100%. just gonna leave it on till tomorrow sometime. im fine with just surfin for the night, might even watch my new tv my wife bought me finally lol


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *intelfan*


Is the x1950 good at folding? I realized that the GPU1 client is gone but does anyone know where to find a download? I really don't wanna put in the 8600GT (sucks at folding)


The X1950 is no longer supported. GPU1 has expired.

The 8600GT isnt all that bad! Its better than nothing.

Set it up, OC it, do what ever you can to maximize points!


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

can i run my username im using on my current pc for folding on another machine? i got a macbook pro thats got a lot of snot and an 8600 GTM in it.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate* 
can i run my username im using on my current pc for folding on another machine? i got a macbook pro thats got a lot of snot and an 8600 GTM in it.

yes.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

looks like i need to find some cards to fill the rest of my open 1x slots then..... but dang money is tight right now.....


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate* 
can i run my username im using on my current pc for folding on another machine? i got a macbook pro thats got a lot of snot and an 8600 GTM in it.

Yepper, same user name and passkey if you have one.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate* 
can i run my username im using on my current pc for folding on another machine? i got a macbook pro thats got a lot of snot and an 8600 GTM in it.

Yes, just make sure you use the right clients. I believe there are certain ones for macs. Don't know if GPU2 is supported on macs natively (it may be run through wine I believe), but you can check the site. You can for sure fold on the cpu though.

and yes, you can run as many clients on the same username as you like.


----------



## smoke12291

fired my 9800gtx back up









I've been down due to power bills but I can support a few days!

and look at EVGA's #1 producer, make nitteo look small








(480k PPD)


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

running vista ultimate on my macbook lol. no osx at all. my wife just would not adopt OSX so i threw vista with bootcamp, i do say the mac runs vista better than my desktop :S


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdub* 
I just want yall to know what I did in 3 hours on my single 295 woot

02.19, 6pm 1,728points 4WU

That is crazy for one card (albeit 2 GPUs), keep that thing running 24/7 and you will be moving up in the ranks in no time!


----------



## X1L3D

Look's like I need to fire up my GTX 260 agian.


----------



## intelfan

Yeah it's crap. Using Nvidia's FAH thingy, it takes like 13 hrs or more for one WU.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate* 
running vista ultimate on my macbook lol. no osx at all. my wife just would not adopt OSX so i threw vista with bootcamp, i do say the mac runs vista better than my desktop :S

Just make sure the laptop is well-ventilated when folding then!


----------



## .Style

Haha this is great, love the competition, on my iPod touch atm leaving the 4870 folding overnight


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Haha this is great, love the competition, on my iPod touch atm leaving the 4870 folding overnight


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

stinkin nvidia doesnt have cuda drivers for my macbook. so its just doin cpu folding. my gtx has put out 1800/10000 so far. is that any good?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate*


stinkin nvidia doesnt have cuda drivers for my macbook. so its just doin cpu folding. my gtx has put out 1800/10000 so far. is that any good?


Well, you can download Fahmon to see your current estimated PPD output. If you just started, that is very good. That would also increase with an overclock.

Also you can update the drivers using a modded inf from this website. May take a little bit of reading. Shouldn't be hard at all though, you can probably get it running on the 8600M!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


The competition was designed to help fuel the cause.









Its fun and helping out, thats all that matters!


Yeah, EVGA just threw gasoline all over our cause and is getting ready to drop the lighter.


----------



## h00chi3

What we need to do

*Out Do [H]ardOCP and not worry about teams beneath us.*


----------



## Dudeson169

LULZ I am fixing to go to bed, so to help you guys out, I am getting my P4 email rig, the CPU and GPU on my "green machine" and my PS3 rto fold, let see how many points I rake up befor in the morning


----------



## Deth V

I just fired up my folding client for my measly CPU.
At least it gets somewhere (503.4 PPD)


----------



## intelfan

Wait, I have another question. Those monster folders like the 9800GX2 get about 10K ppd right? I checked some of you guys' stat on the postbit, some are only putting out 2K. So someone folding with a x2 or more can just zip up the ladder?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
What we need to do

*Out Do [H]ardOCP and not worry about teams beneath us.*

What we need to do is to get an EVGA rival to sponsor us and do giveaways. That's what's building their team so fast.


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 
Wait, I have another question. Those monster folders like the 9800GX2 get about 10K ppd right? I checked some of you guys' stat on the postbit, some are only putting out 2K. So someone folding with a x2 or more can just zip up the ladder?

Yes you are correct sir.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
What we need to do

*Out Do [H]ardOCP and not worry about teams beneath us.*











Of course, you of all people had to say that


----------



## ipod4ever

Wow this is really building some folding spirit







cant wait until the update


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Yeah, EVGA just threw gasoline all over our cause and is getting ready to drop the lighter.









Well spoken. This is something I should sig.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
What we need to do is to get an EVGA rival to sponsor us and do giveaways. That's what's building their team so fast.

Wonder if XFX/BFG etc. would be interested in sponsoring us.









Heck I'd be happy if Western, Segate or Hitachi did. I can always use harddrives.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
What we need to do is to get an EVGA rival to sponsor us and do giveaways. That's what's building their team so fast.

Hmm, I think Palit would be interested if somebody would write them a nice email explaining what's going on.

They sponsor a local LAN I attend (www.thegxl.com) and they're always really generous with their cards.


----------



## Livinstrong

I just got my second 9800GTX+ folding....but at power saving level?? How do I fix it? Plus the memory is stuck at 100mhz for both??


----------



## jdub

anyone else find themselves checking ppd on there phones at work... I cant use a phone or pc at work but I sneak ppd checks in every 3 hours


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdub* 
anyone else find themselves checking ppd on there phones at work... I cant use a phone or pc at work but I sneak ppd checks in every 3 hours 

Smooth


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdub* 
anyone else find themselves checking ppd on there phones at work... I cant use a phone or pc at work but I sneak ppd checks in every 3 hours 

Yepper. EOC and stanford sites are on the 2nd screen of the iPhone.







Sad really.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdub* 
anyone else find themselves checking ppd on there phones at work... I cant use a phone or pc at work but I sneak ppd checks in every 3 hours 

Nope, I don't have money for a nice phone, I spend it all on hardware to FOLD MOAR


----------



## savagebunny

Man, I would fold right now with my rig, but I don't feel like running it overnight and having my 4870 fan speed cranked up, I could not sleep then


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
Man, I would fold right now with my rig, but I don't feel like running it overnight and having my 4870 fan speed cranked up, I could not sleep then









Then start it up in the morning while you are away.


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

FAHmonitor isnt working for me, i put in my client names and they are there but the stats and everything is blank. Do i have to wait for something to be updated?


----------



## h00chi3

Stats Comparison of Top Spots per 1000:
*OCN .-=x]|[x=-. EVGA[/B]
01.)19,091,317 .-=x]|[x=-. 43,782,695
50.)1,416,357 .-=x]|[x=-. 671,060
100.)872,567 .-=x]|[x=-. 285,254
200.)486,463 .-=x]|[x=-. 99,423
300.)293,276 .-=x]|[x=-. 46,128
400.)201,661 .-=x]|[x=-. 24,000
500.)149,970 .-=x]|[x=-. 14,272
600.)106,066 .-=x]|[x=-. 9,084
700.)83,691 .-=x]|[x=-. 6,482
800.)64,800 .-=x]|[x=-. 4,869
900.)50,396 .-=x]|[x=-. 3,506
1000.)39,497 .-=x]|[x=-. 2,400
Millionares: 87 .-=x]|[x=-. 40*


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erfoster* 
The only options I have in RivaTuner or CCC are the core and memory clocks. Am I missing something?









Unlink the core and shader sliders.


----------



## criminal

Does folding on my PS3 count?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
Does folding on my PS3 count?

Of course, every bit counts!


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *erfoster* 
The only options I have in RivaTuner or CCC are the core and memory clocks. Am I missing something?









efoster just put ur core to 820 and drop some memory cause its going to get hot, i will say like 750 to 700 remember on the MEMORY CLOCK.
We dont get the sharder clock in the ATI cards we only get core and memory clock , my suggestion is 820/750 for ur sapphire is the same as mine and i have no problem with it.


----------



## curly haired boy

i've never folded anything but clothes and paper in my entire life...but i've got an 8800GT, and i'm folding for the cause!


----------



## Livinstrong

How do you turn off power saving features? One of my 9800GTX+'s shader is running at 600mhz and BOTH have their mem at 100mhz. Fahmon is saying that I'm getting 2.6k ppd on each card??


----------



## tehmaggot

Setting up linux in a VM so I can fold on my quad









I'm not sure how many points to expect, but oh well!


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
i've never folded anything but clothes and paper in my entire life...but i've got an 8800GT, and i'm folding for the cause!










Put that view panel away, no need to watch.


----------



## sdla4ever

Ima boost my shader clock! and add a new GPU 2mara! time for them to die!


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

isnt death counterproductive? LOL


----------



## DarkstarX10a

How do I get this started? Sorry old at building comps, but new at folding. I got my little brothers rig 8600 gts in sli, along with my sig. I should be able to do some crunching myself.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate* 
FAHmonitor isnt working for me, i put in my client names and they are there but the stats and everything is blank. Do i have to wait for something to be updated?

You have to direct the fahmon to:

C:\\Documents and Settings\\YourUserName\\Application Data(this one is a hidden folder)\\[email protected] (or something along those lines)

Do not direct it inside the work folder itself


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a* 
How do I get this started? Sorry old at building comps, but new at folding. I got my little brothers rig 8600 gts in sli, along with my sig. I should be able to do some crunching myself.

Check the first post in this thread


----------



## curly haired boy

my GPU's temp is hovering around 80c. is that safe to go all night?


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
my GPU's temp is hovering around 80c. is that safe to go all night?

yes


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
my GPU's temp is hovering around 80c. is that safe to go all night?

Maybe up the fanspeed a bit using rivatuner or EVGA precision.

However, these GPUS are fine 24/7 at that temp. Just don't let it go over 90 for long periods of time.


----------



## savagebunny

got my 4870 going, 2800ppd >.>. Not so good but its something I guess


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

thanks a bunch. got it goin good now.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate* 
thanks a bunch. got it goin good now.

woot


----------



## jdub

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
my GPU's temp is hovering around 80c. is that safe to go all night?


mine are always at 80c


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
got my 4870 going, 2800ppd >.>. Not so good but its something I guess









On the 511 W/U? if is in the unit u are fine u will get more with some other units , and what are ur clocks?


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdub* 
mine are always at 80c

havent seen mine go over 70 yet. only gets that high when the heater turns on. usually between 60-65C


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *azcrazy* 
On the 511 W/U? if is in the unit u are fine u will get more with some other units , and what are ur clocks?

Ya, Im on the damn 511,







But I got it @ 775/950 right now


----------



## Marin

Hey guys, I'll start folding if someone can help me get my 4870x2 set up (once I get back home of course).


----------



## .Style

Exactly the same here...2.8k ppd on511 wu


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Hey guys, I'll start folding if someone can help me get my 4870x2 set up (once I get back home of course).

i'll help you marin.







ask dirtyduck.







i can make it simple for you too.







click on my folding guide.


----------



## Slappa

*More Info For New Folders*

OCN's Team number is *37726*

You can choose any username you like, but its better suited if it is similar to your username here on OCN. Also, use the same username for every client.

Fahmon can be used to monitor your folding progress/logs.

Laptop GPUs can be updated with cuda supporting drivers using guides at this site.

EOF is the most easy to use stat site where you can see all the points you have accumulated.

EVGA precision(Nvidia cards only). or Rivatuner can be used to overclock graphics cards. Although for ATi I recommend sticking with the CCC overdrive.

I recommend GPU-Z for graphics card temp, and clock monitoring.

Fold on everyone! I will answer questions about folding and other issues on PM or in this thread.

*Mortimersnerd, please also add this on the OP.*


----------



## Livinstrong

I'm getting 2016ppd on both of my 9800GTX+ apparently


----------



## curly haired boy

what's PPD?


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Livinstrong*


I'm getting 2016ppd on both of my 9800GTX+ apparently


nice going


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


*i'll help you marin.







ask dirtyduck*.







i can make it simple for you too.







click on my folding guide.










-rep








jk =P ; thanks for the helpful link


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Livinstrong*


I'm getting 2016ppd on both of my 9800GTX+ apparently


You need to make two different folders for each gpu. for one client you have to set the program flags to gpu -0, and the other to gpu -1. Also make sure the machin ID's are separate. And also, turn SLi off.

You should be getting between 4500-5500+ PPD with each card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


what's PPD?










Points per day.


----------



## Deth V

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


what's PPD?










*P*oints *P*er *D*ay

EDIT:Slappa has beat me to it.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

Is there a team number i should use to help out?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Mel Gibson as William Wallace - _Braveheart - Paramont Pictures_

_Veteran: William Wallace is seven feet tall! _
William Wallace: Yes, I've heard. Kills men by the hundreds. And if HE were here, he'd consume the English with fireballs from his eyes, and bolts of lightning from his arse.

I *am* William Wallace! And I see a whole army of my countrymen, here in defiance of tyranny. You've come to fight as free men... and free men you are. What will you do with that freedom? Will you fight? 
_Veteran: Fight? Against that? No! We will run. And we will live. _
William Wallace: Aye, fight and you may die. Run, and you'll live... at least a while. And dying in your beds, many years from now, would you be willin' to trade ALL the days, from this day to that, for one chance, just one chance, to come back here and tell our enemies that they may take our lives, but they'll never take... OUR FREEDOM!










Motivated now OCN?? Lets not let them usurp our PPD crown









FOLD FOR 37726 Overclock.net, Fold for the cure! or even fold to beat [email protected] SEE OP FOR INSTRUCTIONS


----------



## grunion

Now I know why EVGA lost my card, it all makes sense.


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstarx10a*


is there a team number i should use to help out?


*37726*


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkstarx10a*


is there a team number i should use to help out?


37726


----------



## Deth V

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a*


Is there a team number i should use to help out?


The team number is 37726.


----------



## stanrc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


*More Info For New Folders*

OCN's Team number is *37726*

You can choose any username you like, but its better suited if it is similar to your username here on OCN. Also, use the same username for every client.

Fahmon can be used to monitor your folding progress/logs.

Laptop GPUs can be updated with cuda supporting drivers using guides at this site.

EOF is the most easy to use stat site where you can see all the points you have accumulated.

EVGA precision(Nvidia cards only). or Rivatuner can be used to overclock graphics cards. Although for ATi I recommend sticking with the CCC overdrive.

Fold on everyone! I will answer questions about folding and other issues on PM or in this thread.

*Mortimersnerd, please also add this on the OP.*


Is there a way for me to fold on the 2600xt in my laptop? i've got the modded desktop drivers installed but FAH still won't work on it.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Is there a way for me to fold on the 2600xt in my laptop? i've got the modded desktop drivers installed but FAH still won't work on it.


What happens exactly when you try it?


----------



## stanrc

I can install it but then I try it run the core it says my GPU is not supported.


----------



## curly haired boy

uh guys...i think my card is whistling... i hear a slight whine coming from it. is that bad?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


I can install it but then I try it run the core it says my GPU is not supported.



The 2xxx series was kicked to the curb a few months a go.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Maybe up the fanspeed a bit using rivatuner *or EVGA precision*.

However, these GPUS are fine 24/7 at that temp. Just don't let it go over 90 for long periods of time.


Yes, use the enemy's own weapon against them! Bwahahaha!









Edit: I've been sigged! Woohoo!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


I can install it but then I try it run the core it says my GPU is not supported.


Hmm. Stumped on that one. Did you try the latest drivers?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


uh guys...i think my card is whistling... i hear a slight whine coming from it. is that bad?


That is called capacitor squeel. It is normal. A lot of people get it. Doesn't affect anything negatively.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


-rep








jk =P ; thanks for the helpful link










thats not what i meant. i helped out DD awhile back. i meant you could ask him how i helped him.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redmist*


yes, use the enemy's own weapon against them! Bwahahaha!










Hahahaha


----------



## FearMeansControl

Of course Nitteo was in there defending our honor







I'm gonna see if I can't back some of the render nodes off the queue and boost us up on some points


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


That is called capacitor squeel. It is normal. A lot of people get it. Doesn't affect anything negatively.


why do they squeal? D:!

i mean, are they designed to emit noise at times? anyone know what causes it? just curious.


----------



## stanrc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


The 2xxx series was kicked to the curb a few months a go.


Hmm, I thought it was supported, I guess not.


----------



## DarkstarX10a

how do i set the GPu to fold?


----------



## FearMeansControl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


Hmm, I thought it was supported, I guess not.


ditto on that. When they were supported, though, PPD was not very impressive unless your were running 2900's


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


why do they squeal? D:!

i mean, are they designed to emit noise at times? anyone know what causes it? just curious.










Its because of how much power(amps) its pulling, so the capacitors prevent your card blowing up in a sense. Nvidia cards are famous of making those sounds


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


why do they squeal? D:!

i mean, are they designed to emit noise at times? anyone know what causes it? just curious.










It's because it's a female capacitor. =P


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


Its because of how much power(amps) its pulling, so the capacitors prevent your card blowing up in a sense. Nvidia cards are famous of making those sounds


so basically they're whistling as they work?







folding won't shorten my card's lifespan, will it?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkstarX10a*


how do i set the GPu to fold?


http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide


----------



## jarble

I love how this has just taken off


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

the rate im going im pullin 4451.61 ppd so far. gonna let this go for the full 24 hours tahn ill oc the snot out this machine and see how that goes.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate*


the rate im going im pullin 4451.61 ppd so far. gonna let this go for the full 24 hours tahn ill oc the snot out this machine and see how that goes.


Nice!

Remember that shader OC's on Nvidia cards net the most point increases.

And what WU are you running on right now? A 511 pointer?

Expect to see higher PPD the more you fold as you will get different, faster work units


----------



## Marin

You know how eVGA has that folding contest where you fold to win a prize? I get this feeling as soon as it's over so many folders will drop off the radar for obvious reasons.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dudeson169*


LULZ I am fixing to go to bed, so to help you guys out, I am getting my P4 email rig, the CPU and GPU on my "green machine" and my PS3 rto fold, let see how many points I rake up befor in the morning



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deth V*


I just fired up my folding client for my measly CPU.
At least it gets somewhere (503.4 PPD)


Anything helps guys, that is great. It all adds up in the end, and it is not only fun competition but also for a good cause.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


You know how eVGA has that folding contest where you fold to win a prize? I get this feeling as soon as it's over so many folders will drop off the radar for obvious reasons.


funny you should bring up folding contests.. we have monthly folding contests and we actually gain new members!


----------



## B-rad G.




----------



## Deth V

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


funny you should bring up folding contests.. we have monthly folding contests and we actually gain new members!










Then we should have weekly folding contests


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


You know how eVGA has that folding contest where you fold to win a prize? I get this feeling as soon as it's over so many folders will drop off the radar for obvious reasons.


Well. We gotta find a way to keep em on. I know a few

1) Remind them that folding is a great cause, so it's worth it if your system is sitting idle
2) Lots of folders get exclusive contests and freebies around here (I know I am setting up one soon =D)
3) The points/stats and competitions get people addicted (like me)


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


funny you should bring up folding contests.. we have monthly folding contests and we actually gain new members!










OCN contest:









eVGA contest:


----------



## savagebunny

Ok, well decided to run over night, Now what is this VDDC temps? Are those the memory chip temps?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


OCN contest:









eVGA contest:



























you just made my day.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


Ok, well decided to run over night, Now what is this VDDC temps? Are those the memory chip temps?











Temps are fine

Location in this link.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


OCN contest:









eVGA contest:



















Bahahahahahahha


----------



## planetarian

rep from EVGA's folding team here. just to set a few facts straight, we've only had giveaways for major milestones -- team reaches #100, #50, #10 if we ever get there. they had a giveaway the other day for the one-year anniversary, but it wasn't announced until that day. The prizes are all random drawings among active folders, actual score is pretty much irrelevant. I'm certain the notion of winning prizes is a big reason some people have joined the team, but please don't think we're all here because EVGA is bribing us or something. =)

that said, I'm LOVING the vigor with which you guys are responding to us. I'll bet your points are going to go through the freaking ROOF. This is awesome, we should stir up some dirt in ALL the teams we approach if it means they'll respond with the same level of passion as you guys. Really get the folding machine moving, as it were. You'll probably blow right past us, but it's great anyway, since that many more people will be folding.

Keep it up! Don't you dare lose that energy. =D


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


rep from EVGA's folding team here. just to set a few facts straight, we've only had giveaways for major milestones -- team reaches #100, #50, #10 if we ever get there. they had a giveaway the other day for the one-year anniversary, but it wasn't announced until that day. The prizes are all random drawings among active folders, actual score is pretty much irrelevant. I'm certain the notion of winning prizes is a big reason some people have joined the team, but please don't think we're all here because EVGA is bribing us or something. =)

that said, I'm LOVING the vigor with which you guys are responding to us. I'll bet your points are going to go through the freaking ROOF. This is awesome, we should stir up some dirt in ALL the teams we approach if it means they'll respond with the same level of passion as you guys. Really get the folding machine moving, as it were. You'll probably blow right past us, but it's great anyway, since that many more people will be folding.

Keep it up! Don't you dare lose that energy. =D


All of our rewards are from donations from other members, we should be the Overclock Salvation .Net Army!


----------



## al3x3y

For the heck of it i started my 8800GTS G92


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


so basically they're whistling as they work?







folding won't shorten my card's lifespan, will it?


Probably not...noticeably anyway. I still have Rage 128s and TNT2s that work great, but are they of any real use anymore? Not really...

Glad I have my EVGA with the lifetime warranty though. Using it to fold against them, and not worrying about pushing it to the limit. (overclock-wise that is.)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


rep from EVGA's folding team here. just to set a few facts straight, we've only had giveaways for major milestones -- team reaches #100, #50, #10 if we ever get there. they had a giveaway the other day for the one-year anniversary, but it wasn't announced until that day. The prizes are all random drawings among active folders, actual score is pretty much irrelevant. I'm certain the notion of winning prizes is a big reason some people have joined the team, but please don't think we're all here because EVGA is bribing us or something. =)

that said, I'm LOVING the vigor with which you guys are responding to us. I'll bet your points are going to go through the freaking ROOF. This is awesome, we should stir up some dirt in ALL the teams we approach if it means they'll respond with the same level of passion as you guys. Really get the folding machine moving, as it were. You'll probably blow right past us, but it's great anyway, since that many more people will be folding.

Keep it up! Don't you dare lose that energy. =D


Commence joint team EVGA and team OCN strike to decimate team [H]ardOCP!









(and when I say joint, I mean allies in trash talking, not in Folding.







)


----------



## B-rad G.

might have to shut down for a minute. i just realized nothing is holding the fan on my noctua..its just sitting there.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *al3x3y*


For the heck of it i started my 8800GTS G92










I get about 6000PPD off each 8800GTS 512, I've got my shaders OCed to 1957.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


rep from EVGA's folding team here. just to set a few facts straight, we've only had giveaways for major milestones -- team reaches #100, #50, #10 if we ever get there. they had a giveaway the other day for the one-year anniversary, but it wasn't announced until that day. The prizes are all random drawings among active folders, actual score is pretty much irrelevant. I'm certain the notion of winning prizes is a big reason some people have joined the team, but please don't think we're all here because EVGA is bribing us or something. =)

that said, I'm LOVING the vigor with which you guys are responding to us. I'll bet your points are going to go through the freaking ROOF. This is awesome, we should stir up some dirt in ALL the teams we approach if it means they'll respond with the same level of passion as you guys. Really get the folding machine moving, as it were. You'll probably blow right past us, but it's great anyway, since that many more people will be folding.

Keep it up! Don't you dare lose that energy. =D


Welcome to OCN's [email protected] Forum planetarian!









It's all for a good cause! It's good to have this between like minded people from different forums. I think that we are all mature enough to know when to draw the line between "harmless" banter and hurtful remarks.

We take our folding seriously here and we like to "stir" things up between each other (see "Friendly Trash Talking" thread). So you can expect that when another folding forum calls us out to the dance floor we are more then happy to step up


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


rep from EVGA's folding team here. just to set a few facts straight, we've only had giveaways for major milestones -- team reaches #100, #50, #10 if we ever get there. they had a giveaway the other day for the one-year anniversary, but it wasn't announced until that day. The prizes are all random drawings among active folders, actual score is pretty much irrelevant. I'm certain the notion of winning prizes is a big reason some people have joined the team, but please don't think we're all here because EVGA is bribing us or something. =)

that said, I'm LOVING the vigor with which you guys are responding to us. I'll bet your points are going to go through the freaking ROOF. This is awesome, we should stir up some dirt in ALL the teams we approach if it means they'll respond with the same level of passion as you guys. Really get the folding machine moving, as it were. You'll probably blow right past us, but it's great anyway, since that many more people will be folding.

Keep it up! Don't you dare lose that energy. =D


Thank you!

I have noticed how much passion for folding OCN is gaining as well. Its incredible, its........*Over 9000!*

Thanks for the smack talk. Can't wait for tomorrow's updates


----------



## al3x3y

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


I get about 6000PPD off each 8800GTS 512, I've got my shaders OCed to 1957.


Cool.Mine is running stock i don't want to squeeze all the juice from it








Btw i'm new to folding but i see that in 10 minutes i got 2000/15000 is that a good rate?


----------



## gre0481

How cool is this thing. They need an OCN Logo











Sigh, I keep dropping. My wife needs to put the pedal on the medal







Waiting on my folding farm cards to arrive. Grrr.. @ USPS


----------



## Lt.JD

Folding on my GPU my stupid 8600M GT... will try to get SMP started...


----------



## mth91

Get ready to be pwned EVGA. I like your step-up, but once you insult OCN, you must be banished to the world without technology and pr0nz.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


How cool is this thing. They need an OCN Logo












Yea I really liked their logo. Was going to steal it and then put the 37726 Team in it.







And put BFG as those are my cards, only the board is EVGA.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


How cool is this thing. They need an OCN Logo









[link=http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=207477]







[/link]


Yeah, those signatures are pretty cool, though not very necessary because of our postbit system. We have our system specs in our signature, which I really like, so we don't need a huge bandwidth-hogging image down there, I like the postbit system. We have have the small images for the millions, which I think is great.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mth91*


Get ready to be pwned EVGA. I like your step-up, but once you insult OCN, you must be banished to the world without technology and pr0nz.


You can take their cookies, but c'mon, taking Pr0n is harsh. Really harsh...


----------



## planetarian

Quote:



How cool is this thing. They need an OCN Logo










Flattering, but I think the rest of the guys would stone me to death if I added a logo for a rival team.


----------



## Deth V

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


Flattering, but I think the rest of the guys would stone me to death if I added a logo for a rival team.










 Then wear armor!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


rep from EVGA's folding team here. just to set a few facts straight, we've only had giveaways for major milestones -- team reaches #100, #50, #10 if we ever get there. they had a giveaway the other day for the one-year anniversary, but it wasn't announced until that day. The prizes are all random drawings among active folders, actual score is pretty much irrelevant. I'm certain the notion of winning prizes is a big reason some people have joined the team, but please don't think we're all here because EVGA is bribing us or something. =)

that said, I'm LOVING the vigor with which you guys are responding to us. I'll bet your points are going to go through the freaking ROOF. This is awesome, we should stir up some dirt in ALL the teams we approach if it means they'll respond with the same level of passion as you guys. Really get the folding machine moving, as it were. You'll probably blow right past us, but it's great anyway, since that many more people will be folding.

Keep it up! Don't you dare lose that energy. =D



I think your teams post may have been the best thing since nitteo first started his farm









on the bribery thing just some friendly ribbing









I hope to see our teams at #1 and 2 (take your pick just not the 1 spot lol







) and a cure for the masses


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


Flattering, but I think the rest of the guys would stone me to death if I added a logo for a rival team.










I thought it was a friendly competition?

=D


----------



## Rajb1031

Ohhhhh man, Im getting pretty hyped right now. Hopefully everyone in this thread can take a look at the thread in my sig, It could be very very useful in this rivalry!
EDIT
I love how this thread has over 21 pages in just 4 hours. Hope some of you guys can show support!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
Ohhhhh man, Im getting pretty hyped right now. Hopefully everyone in this thread can take a look at the thread in my sig, It could be very very useful in this rivalry!

I'm pretty excited. And I'm already folding 24/7 most of the time anyway


----------



## al3x3y

we doin it big


----------



## h00chi3

I just accidentally Folding at home.


----------



## Tandem_Riders

So tomorrow I will be adding 1 more 9800GT to my production and ...............drum roll please..................................3) 9800GTX+. I am going to take a 9600GSO and 8800GTS 320 out of a machine and replace them with 2 9800GTs, they will out produce the 96 SP cards.

What should the 9800GTX's do with the current mix of WUs?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
I just accidentally Folding at home.

?







?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tandem_Riders* 
So tomorrow I will be adding 1 more 9800GT to my production and ...............drum roll please..................................3) 9800GTX+. I am going to take a 9600GSO and 8800GTS 320 out of a machine and replace them with 2 9800GTs, they will out produce the 96 SP cards.

What should the 9800GTX's do with the current mix of WUs?

Depending on clocks, you could hit up to 6000PPD+ per 9800GTX on a good WU.


----------



## nathris

I bumped my shaders up to 2000, which is sadly the highest they will go


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
?







?

Folding at home


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
Folding at home

that I know







but you said accidentally?


----------



## Rajb1031

Does a high gpu mem clock give more ppds?


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
Does a high gpu mem clock give more ppds?

ppd = shaders >mem>core gimme a sec and Ill grab you a link









ahh here we are http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...pd-tuning.html


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
Does a high gpu mem clock give more ppds?

Memory on the GPU does very little, if at all anything towards PPD. and what he said ^


----------



## Rajb1031

hmm ok intersting... Riva tuner awaits.... Should I unlink my shade clock and try for the highest? or OC the core some more?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
Folding at home

Get out of this thread


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Get out of this thread









at least Mega gets it


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
hmm ok intersting... Riva tuner awaits.... Should I unlink my shade clock and try for the highest? or OC the core some more?

the doctor has this down to a science just use the link and then find your card and presto best ppd


----------



## murderbymodem

Stupid question, how do you fold on a PS3? Apparently [email protected] was integrated into Life with Playstation...but all I see is the news stuff, nothing about Folding.

I've googled, but all I can find is how it was done before the latest update...


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Stupid question, how do you fold on a PS3? Apparently [email protected] was integrated into Life with Playstation...but all I see is the news stuff, nothing about Folding.

I've googled, but all I can find is how it was done before the latest update...

Hold down square i think and and press down on the d-pad. FOlding should pop up


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
Hold down square i think and and press down on the d-pad. FOlding should pop up

Holy crap, very nicely hidden, I love it. My Mom's boyfriend is going to ask me why every time he comes home from work the news channel is up on his PS3









Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
at least Mega gets it

I got it, I just went


----------



## Slappa

Bump to get more people folding


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Holy crap, very nicely hidden, I love it. My Mom's boyfriend is going to ask me why every time he comes home from work the news channel is up on his PS3









I got it, I just went









Yeah nice touch by sony. My face was like your avatar's first time I did that lol.


----------



## jarble

bump for 16 min left to see the ppd explosion


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


bump for 16 min left to see the ppd explosion


Bump just because I was going to bump for the same reason


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Bump just because I was going to bump for the same reason










I am looking forward to this


----------



## gre0481

*Fold on OCN, Fold ON.

Fold for the Cause, Fold for the Cure, Fold for OCN

Fold to beat EVGA (Because their cards are always $5-$10 bucks more than the other NVIDIA cards







)*


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*









I am looking forward to this










absolutely.

4 minutes!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


*Fold on OCN, Fold ON.

Fold for the Cause, Fold for the Cure, Fold for OCN

Fold to beat EVGA (Because there cards are always $5-$10 bucks more







)*


LOL


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


*Fold on OCN, Fold ON.

Fold for the Cause, Fold for the Cure, Fold for OCN

Fold to beat EVGA (Because their cards are always $5-$10 bucks more than the other NVIDIA cards







)*


but they got a good warranty









3 minutes till midnight


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t results are being sent down the pipe


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*


but they got a good warranty









3 minutes till midnight


evga 1 life time xfx 2 life times and I in tend to live at least twice


----------



## Slappa

1 minute


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


evga 1 life time xfx 2 life times and I in tend to live at least twice




















i got xfx anyway


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ipod4ever*


but they got a good warranty









3 minutes till midnight


SO does XFX







Double lifetime. And 5-10 bucks less. 5 bucks = 2 Monsters. I have my priorities straight


----------



## jarble

holy **** it looks good 2,183,723 a new record thanks evga :d


----------



## intelfan

Link please.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^ lol

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Processing D:


----------



## jarble

hold

here you go enjoy http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


holy **** it looks good 2,183,723 a new record thanks evga :d


----------



## H3||scr3am

OCN 24hr avg: 2,091,721
past 24hrs: 2,183,723 Our new record







can't wait til tommorrow









EVGA 24hr avg: 1,881,054
past 24hrs: 2,396,806


----------



## gre0481

Do we go over and brag now???


----------



## Slappa

Tomorrow should be better. but a 100 000 point increase is amazing!

Good work team!

*Fold on.*


----------



## planetarian

Congrats on the new record







You'll only go up from here!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Do we go over and brag now???










not yet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


Congrats on the new record










thanks the same to yall over there this looks like it will be a great competition









now to get some sleep


----------



## ipod4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


not yet

now to get some sleep










Yea I work in 3 hours and still need a nights rest.

Go OCN..fold on.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


holy **** it looks good 2,183,723 a new record thanks evga :d


Wow guys this is amazing






























lets keep it up guy


----------



## H3||scr3am

bwahaahha sleep is for the weak







no I just work all night







so I'll monitor the thread from here on out, night gentlemen, fold on team


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


Congrats on the new record







You'll only go up from here!


hey now no ninja editing


----------



## planetarian

better than doubleposting =3


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


Congrats on the new record







You'll only go up from here!


Wow nice job for EVGA too.

Look at that chart of yours.

2.4 mill today. whoa

Don't worry, we're gonna make up for it once nitteo comes back full swing.


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Wow nice job for EVGA too.

Look at that chart of yours.

2.4 mill today. whoa

Don't worry, we're gonna make up for it once nitteo comes back full swing.










nitteo + 20 rigs with 4 9800x2's = Our PPD x 2


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


nitteo + 20 rigs with 4 9800x2's = our ppd x 2


qft


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Wow nice job for EVGA too.

Look at that chart of yours.

2.4 mill today. whoa

Don't worry, we're gonna make up for it once nitteo comes back full swing.










not just nitteo, but gibby, mark, knitelife and the rest of us that are retooling there little W/U crunching machines


----------



## planetarian

Quote:



Don't worry, we're gonna make up for it once nitteo comes back full swing.










I look forward to it! We'll be giving it our all as well, and maybe if our totes6 gets all his systems back up he can give nitteo a run for his money. Or maybe I'm getting into wishful thinking territory. =3


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Man I got to get my other cards folding again... I'm barely hanging in the top 20 right now.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


I look forward to it! We'll be giving it our all as well, and maybe if our totes6 gets all his systems back up he can give nitteo a run for his money. Or maybe I'm getting into wishful thinking territory. =3


We shall see.









Btw I appreciate you taking the time to post in our forums here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Man I got to get my other cards folding again... I'm barely hanging in the top 20 right now.


Do it.

You know you want to fold full swing again.


----------



## azcrazy

well guys with 140 less people we manege to beat them in this up date


----------



## B-rad G.

holy sweetness. this is getting good







good to see all of this motivation. let's keep it up team!

im sure the freebies section will be flooded with useful folding materials soon.


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


well guys with 140 less people we manege to beat them in this up date


Because when we ride, we ride dirty!


----------



## Turnoz

Fired up a brand new GPU2 on my 8800GS.

Pulling ~3000ppd for 511 credits and ~4000ppd on 384 credit units









Is that about right? Never folded before. Clocks are 700/1900/950


----------



## Heavy Light 117

That last update was a very close one ...


----------



## Luda

Just got my 8800GT up and running, might have to go ahead and break SLI to run dual GPU2 clients... if i can ever get them up and running.

but atleast 1 8800GT @ 600/1900/1000 up and running


----------



## BLKKROW

Feel free to check out my thread in my Signature for a OCN 24 hour Fold a Thon I am planning.

That sure will kick evga in its place


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Turnoz*


Fired up a brand new GPU2 on my 8800GS.

Pulling ~3000ppd for 511 credits and ~4000ppd on 384 credit units









Is that about right? Never folded before. Clocks are 700/1900/950



That about right but if u want ur temp to drop a bit just back the memory cloks, it will not harm ur PPD and it will help with temps


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Luda*


Just got my 8800GT up and running, might have to go ahead and break SLI to run dual GPU2 clients... if i can ever get them up and running.

but atleast 1 8800GT @ 600/1900/1000 up and running


There are some guides around here for that.

I think it involves making two different client folders, and running one with the flag -gpu 0 and one with -gpu 1

Just search around a bit, I'm sure you'll figure it out.

Keep on folding!


----------



## UkuleleGod

Just started folding on my sig + 8600gt


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UkuleleGod*


Just started folding on my sig + 8600gt


Very nice!

I'm enjoying the community response to this









Fold on!


----------



## Turnoz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


That about right but if u want ur temp to drop a bit just back the memory cloks, it will not harm ur PPD and it will help with temps


Thanks for the response. I actually read somewhere that because of the newer work units taking up more memory, having a faster memory clock is very beneficial









Also, I am running it under an Accelero. Load temps are 65degrees









Just fired up the SMP client too!
E4300 @ 3.2ghz running but limited to 50% of processor because of temperatures. I have a Tuniq Tower that i'll be installing over the weekend along with delta server fans


----------



## Hoodcom

I've thought about Folding, and I'm still thinking on it, and this thread kind of was a jump start I need.









Would my sig rig do a good job for Folding?









I also have another desktop that has an AMD Athlon XP 2.2GHz, I wonder if it could be Folding too... or is it not enough?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*


I've thought about Folding, and I'm still thinking on it, and this thread kind of was a jump start I need.









Would my sig rig do a good job for Folding?









I also have another desktop that has an AMD Athlon XP 2.2GHz, I wonder if it could be Folding too... or is it not enough?










yeah your sig rig will bout out about 4k ppd maybe 5 if you get some higher clocks... and then the other AMD will put out about 500ppd on SMP folding... this is assuming all the rigs run 24/7


----------



## Luda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


There are some guides around here for that.

I think it involves making two different client folders, and running one with the flag -gpu 0 and one with -gpu 1

Just search around a bit, I'm sure you'll figure it out.

Keep on folding!










ive NEVER been able to get dual gpu clients going, if i can every find the IRC info ill hop on and see if some of you all [email protected] gurus and lend a hand

really wish SLI folding would use both cards, but its apparently using my second card


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luda* 
ive NEVER been able to get dual gpu clients going, if i can every find the IRC info ill hop on and see if some of you all [email protected] gurus and lend a hand

really wish SLI folding would use both cards, but its apparently using my second card

You cant use SLI nor CF , and u have to set 2 clients , i dont remeber how to do it but i will get u the link

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...a-folding.html

that will tell u how to set 2 clients, hope it helps


----------



## Luda

i was folding with SLI enabled, it just didnt use both GPU's. My statement was more more thinking out loud.

well a few uninstall and reinstalls, and some tweaking








looking like 10K ppd right now, although i do game during the evenings and this is my only gaming rig, so thats going to be brought down a bit. we'll see how long i keep this up, switching back and forth between SLI and non SLI is incredibly annoying. but ill do what a can.

although i might have to shut it down due to temps im looking @ 82C on GPU 1 and 77C on GPU 2, ive NEVER seen these card gets this hot, ever. not even when i had them in a HTPC case with a single 60mm intake fan


----------



## H3||scr3am

well the cards are rated for over 100degrees, so those temps aren't that bad...


----------



## Luda

Ya... but im still not sure if im comfortable with them, i had to drop back down to the stock [well stock KO speeds, actually underclocked from my custom bios] to keep everything running at these temps. and ive now spent almost 3 hours messing with this, and dont want to goto sleep cuz im worried about something igniting in there


----------



## KloroFormd

Got my little 4850 running the GPU2 client configured on all 3 user accounts in Vista. Now I'll be contributing when my room mates are listening to Pandora radio or browsing pornography.

>.>

I'm loving this cool weather. Card is topping out at 64C.

Let's git 'em.


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol hopefully its not trying to upload a WU while they browse the Pr0n lol, it will be super slow... and they will be left hanging









@Luda, calm down man, don't worry so much about things blowing up or catching fire... if you're that wound up why do you leave the house? you could trip, get robbed, beaten, kidnapped, etc... just chill sera, sera... plus its for a great cause... you're fighting genetical diseases while you sleep, not even super man or chuck norris can accomplish that...


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol hopefully its not trying to upload a WU while they browse the Pr0n lol, it will be super slow... and they will be left hanging









@Luda, calm down man, don't worry so much about things blowing up or catching fire... if you're that wound up why do you leave the house? you could trip, get robbed, beaten, kidnapped, etc... just chill sera, sera... plus its for a great cause... you're fighting genetical diseases while you sleep, not even super man or chuck norris can accomplish that...


ive had ALOT of random **** happen with my personal rigs. from PSU caps exploding, to molex/sata connectors igniting. and well, im about to pick up the rest of my watercooling stuff, and a new board/ram/proc, so i REALLY dont want these cards to toast them selves.

but after re reading it i guess i came off as being a bit up tight, im really not, those temps just werent normal for my setup. and after a quick once over it turns out the 1 of the 2 front intake fans had come loose, thus wasnt on, and when i remounted my side door fans [in the plastic fan door thing] i mounted the bottom fans as exhaust, when the one at the power connector side of the cards [also where the fans are] should be an intake.

so after fixing those issues im sitting @ 68C and 72C [and 10714PPD], much better. although this is making me want to put the cards under water even more [especially the second one, its an older 40mm fan version, sitting @ 9400RPm right now... so loud]


----------



## gbrilliantq

I haven't been folding since I sold my 8800GT. Can you get two 4870x2's to fold now? I haven't been on the up and up on ATI folding, but the last I heard it wasn't all that great. I'd love to start back, but if they aren't getting 6k ppd I doubt I'll keep them running for long.


----------



## H3||scr3am

yes you can fold on ATi cards still, including yours... just get the GPU2 Client from Stanford's site here and then follow this guide on how to install multiple clients for multiple cards...

that should work









any issues open up your own thread, and people will jump in and help you out


----------



## BinaryBird

Now i am tempted to put my PS3 for folding. Waiting for my GTX285







. 2 more days. Overclocked my GPU from 513/1188 stock to 675/1566 . Lets take the fight back to them.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Very nicely done OCN. Welcome to all the new folders!!!!!!!!

Cannot wait to see all the new postbits running around!!!!!!!


----------



## savagebunny

Well, had to shutdown my 4870 for today while Im at school, but it will be running over the weekend if I can stop getting the 511 wu's, since I don't trust my computer @ load alone xD


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


Well, had to shutdown my 4870 for today while Im at school, but it will be running over the weekend if I can stop getting the 511 wu's, since I don't trust my computer @ load alone xD


Understand!! BTW thank you for contributing!!

Was just looking EVGA has had a great day so far lets hope we pass them. If we had the same number of users there is no doubt in my miond OCN could be thumpping them and almost everyone else in the folding world!!! Also looks as if we picked up some new folders!!! Way to go OCN!


----------



## jdub

Woot I caught borito LOL


----------



## JMT668

can i use my PS3 to fold for OCN!


----------



## noname

Im all into this stuff man, even though i don't fold!
But, the reason is because i just got my gtx 260 2 days ago and havent had time to setup the stuff.

Hopefully i can get it all setup in like 30 minutes before i leave on a 6 hour drive to Vermont...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


can i use my PS3 to fold for OCN!


Yes you can. I hear they are good for about 900PPD. Somewhere in here is a post listing how to get it up. I'll try to find it.

Here you go


----------



## JMT668

cheers al sort this out over the week end!

got my ps3 next to my pc al get folding!

both of them on will heat my room LOL


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


cheers al sort this out over the week end!

got my ps3 next to my pc al get folding!

both of them on will heat my room LOL


Very good, cannot wait to see this. TY!!


----------



## Brutuz

Hmmn, A lot of their PPD is coming from that one guy... Nitteo, you have competition, we expect you to be able to take him easily.









I'll get mah new (When I get it) 9800GTX+ Folding, and my HTPC.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


Hmmn, A lot of their PPD is coming from that one guy... Nitteo, you have competition, we expect you to be able to take him easily.









I'll get mah new (When I get it) 9800GTX+ Folding, and my HTPC.


That GTX+ is good for about 5500ppd. I got mine up last week.


----------



## curly haired boy

currently around 3000 ppd for me, slowly going up...

workin on one of those 511's


----------



## SlicketyRickety

I just hijacked my buddies computer and installed gpu2 muhahahah


----------



## murderbymodem

Attachment 98399









Should I be scared?
(school computer by the way, not my desktop.)


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Attachment 98399









Should I be scared?
(school computer by the way, not my desktop.)
























Be very scared


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Just installed [email protected] on all the comps of my company's network. Gotta love being the sys admin.






















It's only 9 comps each with a C2Q 6600, 2GB of DDR2 and a 9600GT (at factory defaults ofc) but meh, at least that way even when they're slacking the people here will actually do something good. And they slack a lot


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Just installed [email protected] on all the comps of my company's network. Gotta love being the sys admin.






















It's only 9 comps each with a C2Q 6600, 2GB of DDR2 and a 9600GT (at factory defaults ofc) but meh, at least that way even when they're slacking the people here will actually do something good. And they slack a lot
























Wow, really? What does your company do that they need 9600GTs? That's awesome.

Still, 9 9600GTs and 9 6600s will pump out alot of PPD...you'll be climbing up the ranks soon! Make sure you post in the thread to get your postbit!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Mainly the company's about web designing/programming as well as working on some mobile projects. Since I own 20% of the company and am the one who built all these comps, configured em and designed the company's network, I guess I have the right to install pretty much what I want on these comps right ?


----------



## killerhz

Quick Question; I have 3 260 that can help out but when it comes to the option for team what do I put in there? Let me know and when I get home I will help out with my rig


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
Mainly the company's about web designing/programming as well as working on some mobile projects. Since I own 20% of the company and am the one who built all these comps, configured em and designed the company's network, I guess I have the right to install pretty much what I want on these comps right ?









Sounds right to me!

They won't need that GPU power for mere web designing!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerhz* 
Quick Question; I have 3 260 that can help out but when it comes to the option for team what do I put in there? Let me know and when I get home I will help out with my rig

*37726*


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerhz* 
Quick Question; I have 3 260 that can help out but when it comes to the option for team what do I put in there? Let me know and when I get home I will help out with my rig


OCN Team # is 37726!

just put the # in the box.

3 7 7 2 6

3x 260 is alot of PPD!


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Sounds right to me!

They won't need that GPU power for mere web designing!

*37726*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
OCN Team # is 37726!

just put the # in the box.

3 7 7 2 6

3x 260 is alot of PPD!

Can't wait to help out. So that's all I do is put in that number adn I am good to go right?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerhz* 
Can't wait to help out. So that's all I do is put in that number adn I am good to go right?

well you want the points to go under your name too. so don't forget that.







take a look at my guide. it'll have 2x folders all ready for you to use.


----------



## Turnoz

I though that SMP would be pulling a whole lot more than 1000ppd on a 3.2ghz core 2. baaah oh well.


----------



## Bose Einstein Condensate

ive gotten 6 WU done overnight. how do i get the cpu client to run all 4 cores into the ground?


----------



## nafljhy

you have to use the SMP client.


----------



## kazakia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turnoz* 
I though that SMP would be pulling a whole lot more than 1000ppd on a 3.2ghz core 2. baaah oh well.









Fold on your 8800GS a good 3.5k PPD or so.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bose Einstein Condensate* 
ive gotten 6 WU done overnight. how do i get the cpu client to run all 4 cores into the ground?

Yeah you have to run an instance of the SMP client. It scales to 4 cores, and uses them to their full potential, but will not steal cycles from other programs.


----------



## nitteo

eVGA is trying to get more support from its forum members:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�

They will try, but they cant beat us. We have the potential to beat [H], not them.

We have launched some FRIENDLY strikes into their forum already.

"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning!"


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
eVGA is trying to get more support from its forum members:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�

They will try, but they cant beat us. We have the potential to beat [H], not them.

We have launched some FRIENDLY strikes into their forum already.

"I love the smell of Napalm in the morning!"

Phhh. Don't worry nitteo. Look at their 1 page of responses only.

We have like 32 pages in 14 hours.









[H] here we come.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eVGA*
"[OCN has] reacted wonderfully, building up their forces in an attempt to best our current PPD, which they're QUITE capable of doing."

Love that part...


----------



## Setzer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
They are doing a little smack talk here:http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...&key=%EF%BF%BD

Fire up the GPUs. We can't let them pass us (24/hr ppd)!

I bet that they have some staff included in that team, and they they have al sorts of graphics cards running 24/7


----------



## IEATFISH

What kind of PPD can I expect from my rig? I would run it while I was just surfing the internet or gone for the day. Also, did I need to to install the [email protected] when I installed the 9.1 drivers? If so, I'll install it when I get the 9.2's.


----------



## Tator Tot

/Wish I had a better GPU to fold with.

I just started folding again, for OCN. (Finally have the extra money







)

Just a 2600pro is an awesome card to game on. But it is no folder.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


What kind of PPD can I expect from my rig? I would run it while I was just surfing the internet or gone for the day. Also, did I need to to install the [email protected] when I installed the 9.1 drivers? If so, I'll install it when I get the 9.2's.


Your 4870 will get you around 5000 ppd... your X2 wil only get you around 1000ppd max


----------



## The Duke

All the new member support








Congrats and WELCOME to the Fold









Also amazing, page to the bottom and look at all the sweet GREEN arrows showing the Milestone increases
















http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*









All the new member support








Congrats and WELCOME to the Fold









Also amazing, page to the bottom and look at all the sweet GREEN arrows showing the Milestone increases
















http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


I've wanted to get started for a while now, just never got around to it. When I get home in 30 min, I'm going to get my rig going. So I just need to download the client, and start it? Did I need to install the [email protected] part of the Catalyst install? If not, I'll be set up soon. If I do need it, it will take me 15 min longer.


----------



## JMT668

cant wait ot get folding setting up my ps3 and my rig tonight or tomorrow al have to she waht the misses is doing LMAO


----------



## The Duke

You may need to check the version of GPU folding that is included in the Cat Package, it may be out of date and the current one is 6.23. If so, the current GPU client is http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*









All the new member support








Congrats and WELCOME to the Fold









Also amazing, page to the bottom and look at all the sweet GREEN arrows showing the Milestone increases
















http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


That link never loads for me....Ever....

Also Ive worked trhough the 511 WU and am currently sitting 4.2k ppd atm..coming up to 24 hours folding


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


You may need to check the version of GPU folding that is included in the Cat Package, it may be out of date and the current one is 6.23. If so, the current GPU client is http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


Are there any good guides on getting the SMP client up and running? I have 6 cores (2 on three machines each) I can't wait to fold with, but running either the standard CPU client or the SMP clients and I cannot seem to connect on any of them to get packets, even though I can connect fine to get GPU2 packets.


----------



## Setzer

Does PPD stands for Points Per Day, i.e how many points you can consume everyday?
If so, how much do you guys/gals think my (crappy) rig can do?

Just checked the list from the Facebook app. I'm #193


----------



## Sickened1

Im tempted to pull out some old P3 machines(2) and have them start folding. hmm...


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Setzer*


Does PPD stands for Points Per Day, i.e how many points you can consume everyday?
If so, how much do you guys/gals think my (crappy) rig can do?

Just checked the list from the Facebook app. I'm #193


Your rig will probably pull a good 5-7K I'm thinkin'... and yes PPD is points-per-day.

#193 in what rankings?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Are there any good guides on getting the SMP client up and running? I have 6 cores (2 on three machines each) I can't wait to fold with, but running either the standard CPU client or the SMP clients and I cannot seem to connect on any of them to get packets, even though I can connect fine to get GPU2 packets.


Check the Folding Section Sticky, Gibby has an Essentials Sticky that links all the current How To.









On the connection issue, it may be a firewall port issue.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


Your rig will probably pull a good 5-7K I'm thinkin'... and yes PPD is points-per-day.

#193 in what rankings?


Facebook....


----------



## nitteo

Lets go Team!!!

Post #24
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...ey=&#100480752

Nothing like a friendly rivalry to spark teams up!

Keep it friendly!


----------



## 2Luke2

Just curious what my sig rig will get me and also what my m1730 would get me? Trying to think of which to game on and which to fold on. Meaning if my laptop can put on some good numbers i'd rather game on the desktop lol..

Laptop specs:
x7900 @ 3.4 Dual Core
4GB of RAM 667
2 8800m GTXs

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Lets go Team!!!

Post #24
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�

Nothing like a friendly rivalry to spark teams up!

Keep it friendly!


Nitteo I saw your posts on their forums








Kinda of reminded me of this guy right here







and this guy









edit: Just took a look at the stats. They have more users then us and they have more points today. The guy on top is almost pulling half a million... wth is he folding with? (it would take the combined power of our top ten folders to put out that much points)


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2Luke2*


Just curious what my sig rig will get me and also what my m1730 would get me? Trying to think of which to game on and which to fold on. Meaning if my laptop can put on some good numbers i'd rather game on the desktop lol..

Laptop specs:
x7900 @ 3.4 Dual Core
4GB of RAM 667
2 8800m GTXs

Thanks in advance.


I think your Desktop can get you around 15,000... the laptop would probably be around 6-7000.


----------



## IEATFISH

Okay, I'm up and running. I'm getting 3500 or so but it has been increasing as time goes on. I am getting a new cooler for my GPU so I can overclock some more and raise it up some time next week.

edit: How often do User Stats update themselves?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Nitteo I saw your posts on their forums








Kinda of reminded me of this guy right here







and this guy









edit: Just took a look at the stats. They have more users then us and they have more points today. The guy on top is almost pulling half a million... wth is he folding with?


He's an IT manager and has his blade servers, as well as friends blade servers, all folding for him with all the CPU's pointed for him. IIRC that's 4 quad cores per server.


----------



## 2Luke2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


I think your Desktop can get you around 15,000... the laptop would probably be around 6-7000.


TY I will test it out tonight then.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


He's an IT manager and has his blade servers, as well as friends blade servers, all folding for him with all the CPU's pointed for him. IIRC that's 4 quad cores per server.


Quick... everyone find the server nearest to you and install the folding clients.









On a serious note, using servers to fold is pretty awesome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2Luke2*


TY I will test it out tonight then.


Yeah those 280's would be a great help. Those guys are monsters when it comes to folding.


----------



## curly haired boy

been taking a look around the web, but i haven't found any info as to if folding decreases your graphics card's lifespan. it's odd, you'd think with all of the folders we have, _somebody_ would have organized an impromptu study...

anyone experience a GPU dying early from folding? it'd be cool to set up reliability rankings, etc.


----------



## Ducky

You guys got me folding. I remember I used to do something along the lines of this - where it ate up resources so I started it only at night. I remember after a while I forgot to start the client again. Hopefully that doesn't happen here.

Edit: Oh yeah, it was downloading pron


----------



## Lumi

As long as your temps are acceptable and your case is kept fair (keep that dust out) then your GPUs will last until they're not even worth using anymore.


----------



## legoman786

Know what? I would join the race again, but I'm trying to figure out what my electricity rate is at my new house. Then, after that, I'm gonna get a job so that I can take care of the electricity. Then, I'm gonna fire up my 4850, 24/7.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
You guys got me folding. I remember I used to do something along the lines of this - where it ate up resources so I started it only at night. I remember after a while I forgot to start the client again. Hopefully that doesn't happen here.

That 9800gtx+ is really needed on the front lines


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lumi* 
As long as your temps are acceptable and your case is kept fair (keep that dust out) then your GPUs will last until they're not even worth using anymore.

well, my GPU's been stable at 79c all night.


----------



## .Style

Mine was at 62c all night with 40% fan speed with the case side off so i can hear the folding at work


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
On the connection issue, it may be a firewall port issue.

Wouldn't that prevent my GPU2 client from connecting?


----------



## cuy50

Holy crap 35 pages.


----------



## lordikon

Keep it up guys! We just broke a record for the most points and in a 3 hour period with 312,873 points. The previous record was set just 3 hours before that with 288,200 points. Incredible increase in points, we should break another record for most points in a day for OCN.

With the latest points update we're just below EVGA in points since the last update, but we've passed Maximum PC. We're definitely looking to pass EVGA points-per-update at this rate!

Props to all of the new members to the folding team.


----------



## Ravin

Added 3x P4 3.6GHz HT machines to my garden. Anyone know if the Quaddro FX1400 and FX550 are CUDA enabled?


----------



## 2qwik2katch

I dont know how much im helping with my 9800gtx+, but i think i downloaded the right client. GPU - [email protected] and also have had my ps3 running constantly folding for about 48 hours so far. My i7 rig with a gtx285 should be in on Mon/Tuesday then ill get that one folding also.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2qwik2katch*


I dont know how much im helping with my 9800gtx+, but i think i downloaded the right client. GPU - [email protected] and also have had my ps3 running constantly folding for about 48 hours so far. My i7 rig with a gtx285 should be in on Mon/Tuesday then ill get that one folding also.


Nice bro


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2qwik2katch*


I dont know how much im helping with my 9800gtx+, but i think i downloaded the right client. GPU - [email protected] and also have had my ps3 running constantly folding for about 48 hours so far. My i7 rig with a gtx285 should be in on Mon/Tuesday then ill get that one folding also.


----------



## BombF1rst

After reading so much about [email protected] I'm proud to say..

I fold for OCN!









Just started so far I have my 8800gtx folding. Overnight I'll have my rig running both Gpu2 and SMP.

I hope I'm doing everything right


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BombF1rst*


After reading so much about [email protected] I'm proud to say..

I fold for OCN!









Just started so far I have my 8800gtx folding. Overnight I'll have my rig running both Gpu2 and SMP.

I hope I'm doing everything right










Great Job!!!! If you have any questions or problems, we are here for ya.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BombF1rst*


After reading so much about [email protected] I'm proud to say..

I fold for OCN!









Just started so far I have my 8800gtx folding. Overnight I'll have my rig running both Gpu2 and SMP.

I hope I'm doing everything right










Welcome to the Fold!







nice to see new members!


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BombF1rst*


After reading so much about [email protected] I'm proud to say..

I fold for OCN!









Just started so far I have my 8800gtx folding. Overnight I'll have my rig running both Gpu2 and SMP.

I hope I'm doing everything right










U did it right!! if u have any? just ask we should be able to help


----------



## JMT668

al be back tomorrow asking for help lol.

gona setup my ps3 and rig later!!


----------



## K092084

I haven't been following the WinSMP but it is possible to run it in service mode now?


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Haha, now Im just running through games with Folding on... Id rather have lag then lose the folding war.


----------



## killerhz

Man stop breaking records till I get home and hook it up, lol. I wanna help beat evga down...

I do have one more questions; When I run the program and will use all 3 of my GPU's? I am new at this and want to make sure not to waste any GPU's.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Haha, now Im just running through games with Folding on... Id rather have lag then lose the folding war.


now that is some good dedication!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Man stop breaking records till I get home and hook it up, lol. I wanna help beat evga down...

I do have one more questions; When I run the program and will use all 3 of my GPU's? I am new at this and want to make sure not to waste any GPU's.


if you use the link in the bottom of my guide. and just turn on the clients in the first 3 folders. you'll use all 3x of your GPUs. just remember to disable SLI and extend your monitors for the two other gpus.

oh and don't forget to change it to your username.







though you could just leave it under my name too.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Wouldn't that prevent my GPU2 client from connecting?


Go figure, I've seen everything work but the returning work part!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Haha, now Im just running through games with Folding on... Id rather have lag then lose the folding war.


You could tweak the priority and the best of both


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Haha, now Im just running through games with Folding on... Id rather have lag then lose the folding war.


lol, last night I played CSS for a couple hours, and didn't realize I was still smp folding on two of my cores, didn't even notice it either...

Made my sig image for their forums







My 24h should hit 20k soon


















This whole friendly competition is turning out to be epic for OCN folding, and [email protected] in general. Good Stuff.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Haha, now Im just running through games with Folding on... Id rather have lag then lose the folding war.


but u may get an UNSTABLE MACHINE and loose the W/U


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


but u may get an UNSTABLE MACHINE and loose the W/U


I got that earlier when playing COD4 with the GPU2 Client running...now its folding fine I quit playing but have I lost that whole W/U? I'm pretty sure I was over 50%...


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


I got that earlier when playing COD4 with the GPU2 Client running...now its folding fine I quit playing but have I lost that whole W/U? I'm pretty sure I was over 50%...










I think they give partial credit.

If you really need to game, you can pause the client by right-clicking on the tray icon. Just get in the habit of resuming folding when you are done fragging.


----------



## .Style

Also is it better to fold on just GPU (what im doign atm) or getting the smp client running as well..As I thought that doing both brought down your GPU2 ppd...


----------



## 2qwik2katch

Question. There is an option on the gpu client about allowing work units greater than 10mb in size. Any reason i should enable this or leave it alone disabled? Thanks in advance.

Note: read the faqs but didnt remember this.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2qwik2katch*


Question. There is an option on the gpu client about allowing work units greater than 10mb in size. Any reason i should enable this or leave it alone disabled? Thanks in advance.

Note: read the faqs but didnt remember this.


Enable it, for sure.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *2qwik2katch*


Question. There is an option on the gpu client about allowing work units greater than 10mb in size. Any reason i should enable this or leave it alone disabled? Thanks in advance.

Note: read the faqs but didnt remember this.


You hardly get one of this W/U but enable u will able to get ,disable u wont


----------



## Rajb1031

This is one epic folding thread. GO OCN!!!

EDIT
1135751070Rajb1031344618137726

Wooooooo 70 away from the top 1000! lol I love folding


----------



## tht-kid

Well bubbleless i7 and my two 8800GT's just got fired up.
Not meant to run it on bubbleless cause of the power bill but EVGA are not FTW!

Bubbleless i7 may not be running after all


----------



## grunion

*ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Papa.Smurf

^^ lol


----------



## Rajb1031

LOL @ grunion


----------



## mortimersnerd

lol


----------



## Darius Silver

Well, just downloaded the GPU2 client and running it on one of my cards, I was wondering if someone can tell me how to get it working on both cards, and how I can track my PPD. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darius Silver* 
Well, just downloaded the GPU2 client and running it on one of my cards, I was wondering if someone can tell me how to get it working on both cards, and how I can track my PPD. Thanks in advanced!

To track your PPD, download Fahmon (google) and then follow the set up instructions on here or on their site.

It will track your PPD, and it will show you your progress and other things.

It is fairly nice.

And to get folding on your both your cards you need to flag one client as GPU0 and the other as GPU1.


----------



## lordikon

As a side note, slightly off-topic: It would be nice if the "Folding Millionare" icons linked to a page describing folding, how it is beneficial, and how we needs as many members as possible to help us kick EVGA and [H]ardOCP butt.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


*ATTACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*












Epic story, hopefully it ends well


----------



## H3||scr3am

Working right now on bringing folding rig number 1 online today


----------



## .Style

Would it be possible to install a HD3870 in my machine(as well as the 4870), not in CF but just for folding powah?


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Just finished oc'ing my HD4850 to 720/1173 on stock cooler, stable at 60Â°C for a 95% load. Didn't expect such values from that card but I gotta admit the stock cooler is already quite nice. Imma ask for some advice on aftermarket coolers so I can get this baby higher (since this one is performing really well I asked for a refund on the Asus I bought the other day, which couldn't go higher than 700/1060 on stock, so I could get a really nice cooler).
Then it's gonna be a folding nightmare for eVGA









Edit : 
@Style : Sure you can with your mobo, however iirc that LanParty runs at 8x 8x when you got 2 gfx cards in, so theoratically you would lose some perf from the 4870.


----------



## gre0481

PPD Last 24 Hours. Is this true?? I just got one video card in the mail. Waiting on 3 more







We can't let this team beat us!

2,476,290 EVGA

2,229,413 OCN

Come one folks!!! You can do it!!!

















Onward OCN'rs. Bring the fight to EVGA!!!


----------



## Marin

Hopefully some of you will get it.


----------



## Slappa

Basically, this thread is epic.

To all you new folders, make sure you are folding for OCN and not just the default team! Enter *37726* in the team # part









Glad to have all the new folders. The team can really use you guys!


----------



## KloroFormd

Is it normal for the GPU client to be using ~75% of my CPU?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*













Hopefully some of you will get it.











And this is OCN.

We must use the force. And where are they hiding their Death Star now days.

Perhaps we should trade in our cookies for Wookies??

Bah, now I have the Luke and Leia song stuck in my head! Darn you Marin!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KloroFormd*


Is it normal for the GPU client to be using ~75% of my CPU?


Yes, if not a little more. Check to make sure that the client is configured to use all of the GPU (under Advanced tab)


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Would it be possible to install a HD3870 in my machine(as well as the 4870), not in CF but just for folding powah?


Well with nvidia cards u cant mix series ,can u on ATI?


----------



## KloroFormd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yes, if not a little more. Check to make sure that the client is configured to use all of the GPU (under Advanced tab)


It's configured to use all of my GPU, which it is doing. But there's a pretty hefty load on my CPU also, and the SMP client is not installed.

EDIT: Just realized I also have a process called mcupdate.exe that spikes occasionally. I don't have McAfee anything installed.

Time for malware scans. D:


----------



## ps-gunkie

Awecome guys, FOLD ON! Show EVGA what OCN is all about







.


----------



## Luda

so i guess nitteo and would be luke... and those of us running single machines would be ewoks?!

well ive got my 8800GT's and my X2 folding, and im going out for the night so they have a good 18+ hours to fold away, currently looking at 12312ppd w00t


----------



## Ducky

I just wish I could contribute more now


----------



## murderbymodem

LOL

If EVGA is the empire and OCN is the rebellion, then we must've stolen a crapload of tie fighters and storm trooper armor.(lots of us a folding on EVGA cards)


----------



## Tufelhunden

Dang all of you and this Star Wars talk. I now have the Imperial March song stuck in my head!!!!!!!!!!!


YouTube - Star Wars-Imperial March


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Dang all of you and this Star Wars talk. I now have the Imperial March song stuck in my head!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - Star Wars-Imperial March

s

No no no. It should be the main Star Wars Theme. The one they play when ever the Alliance attacks or has a victory. Or maybe we just need Yoda with his ninja like reflexes?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Dang all of you and this Star Wars talk. I now have the Imperial March song stuck in my head!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - Star Wars-Imperial March


Bahahahaha


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


s

No no no. It should be the main Star Wars Theme. The one they play when ever the Alliance attacks or has a victory. Or maybe we just need Yoda with his ninja like reflexes?










nitteo is our yoda.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


*To anyone who is not a folder and is reading this thread,*

Check here to see what folding is all about. It is for a great cause, and is a very fun and addictive competition. Here is also another interesting read to why we all fold here.

I suggest you get started for Team OCN! (37726)

You can fold on your CPU or GPU (given that it is ATi HD 2K series and above, as well as the Nvidia 8000 series and above). It doesn't have to be 24/7 guys! Just do it while you browse the internet or whatever. Remember, every little bit counts.

*GPU2 Folding is generally faster at contributing points unless you have a really speedy quad.
*Dual cores are the minimum for SMP
*If you shut down your computer regularily, I would suggest running the regular cpu or GPU2 client.
*SMP is encouraged for people who leave their computers on 24/7
*You can run CPU clients and GPU2 clients together on one computer if your hardware has what it takes.

SMP (Fast CPU) Clients (at bottom of page) and Guide

GPU2 Clients and Guide

You can still fold on your CPU even if it is not suitable for SMP. You can use the regular client here.


Read me EVGA. Read me carefully...








The Trumpets of Battle have sounded. OCN'rs to Arms!!!!!


----------



## Rajb1031

Wouldn't it be cool to fold on my phone... (Random idea, im bored at church missing OCN and beating EVGA)


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


Wouldn't it be cool to fold on my phone... (Random idea, im bored at church missing OCN and beating EVGA)


I was thinking about that last night. I only have an LG 8600, but it should be good for at least 5-10 more PPD, right?









As for my [email protected] status...right now I only have my 4870 going. I can't do SMP because with just the GPU client, I'm getting 90-95% usage on core0 and 20-50% on core1. I'm trying to work out a deal to swap a spare CPU for either a 939 x2 or an Nvidia 8 series or higher so I can fold on my kids' rig, but we'll just have to see what happens. As for the wife's lappy, I'm scared of what she'd do to me if she saw me putting [email protected] on it. I think she loves that lappy more than she loves me


----------



## Rajb1031

i have an htc kaiser so im hoping for maybe an extra 20 lol


----------



## lordikon

Hopefully we can get some systems re-tooled soon, EVGA just had its highest amount of PPD in a 3-hour period.

I'd love to get some cores folding on SMP, but after hours of trying I can't get anything to work.


----------



## silverwing

I was folding about a month ago but stopped for a little for some OC testing but now that I am done, I am getting back in full throttle. Already installed in my bros computer, got mine E6600 @ 3.2 and 4870 running full over the weekend.

When I get back in school Monday, I plan on talking to my IT for the school into running the client on the schools multiple servers. I am part of the tech team myself so she will probably give it some consideration.


----------



## Slappa

Guys. Check the most recent update for our team. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Its already ~2 Million points at the 9PM update.

Can't wait for the 12PM update.

We are looking at 2.3 Million points today folks.










However, the EVGA team is looking at around ~2.6 Million today









and their biggest producer barnettworks is producing 500000 PPD now

Get folding everyone! The competition is on!


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Guys. Check the most recent update for our team. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Its already ~2 Million points at the 9PM update.

Can't wait for the 12PM update.

We are looking at 2.3 Million points today folks.










However, the EVGA team is looking at around ~2.6 Million today









and their biggest producer barnettworks is producing 500000 PPD now

Get folding everyone! The competition is on!



What can we do to inspire our fellow OCN'rs?? Do we have some patriotic OCN'r music??


----------



## mortimersnerd

If the ATI client improves with the 9.2 driver, which it is suppose to, we will have a lot of ATI members that can fold as well.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


If the ATI client improves with the 9.2 driver, which it is suppose to, we will have a lot of ATI members that can fold as well.


Well, I am an ATi folder.

ATM I'm still on modded 8.12's. The only time I drop to 3K PPD on my 4850 (although it is massively overclocked, but many 4870s can hit the speed im at), is during 511 Wu's.

During 548's, 477's, and 384's, i get between 3800-5200K.

If this driver can increase PPD output by a decent amount, then this is awesome news. I have not tried them yet however.

Even if it doesn't, ati cards are still very worthy to add to some PPD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


What can we do to inspire our fellow OCN'rs?? Do we have some patriotic OCN'r music??










Haha, I think we should get someone on hear to make some epic trance melody or something for an OCN theme. That would be sick.

But we have many things, contests, rallies like this thread, folder exclusive freebies, etc.

I do agree that we need more though.


----------



## systemaxd

If my $ funds and job security stabilize in the future i will get back to folding, but for now and for the past few months i have only had my PC running 1-3hrs per day. While i know it only costs around 20$ per month to fold 24/7 i am pinching pennies during this hard time. Though i will cheer from the side line.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *systemaxd*


If my $ funds and job security stabilize in the future i will get back to folding, but for now and for the past few months i have only had my PC running 1-3hrs per day. While i know it only costs around 20$ per month to fold 24/7 i am pinching pennies during this hard time. Though i will cheer from the side line.


Come back when you can.

Even running a gpu client for those 3 hours would help.







Unless they are completely used for gaming.


----------



## gre0481

I take it we had no luck recruiting AtlasFolder???


----------



## gre0481

Well, make that another small defeat. But there's always tomorrow!!! We can triumph OCN. We will fold on! Onward we will FOLD!! Huzzah!

Overclock.net Last 24hrs *2,284,326*
[email protected] Last 24hrs *2,529,062*


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Well, make that another small defeat. But there's always tomorrow!!! We can triumph OCN. We will fold on! Onward we will FOLD!! Huzzah!

Overclock.net Last 24hrs *2,284,326*
[email protected] Last 24hrs *2,529,062*


They are so far behind even 300k a day would take them 9 months to catch up. No worries.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


They are so far behind even 300k a day would take them 9 months to catch up. No worries.


Yeah, but this is OCN. We like to push as far as we can...


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
Yeah, but this is OCN. We like to push as far as we can...

Well considering they still have 130 more folders than us, I would say we did pretty damn good.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
Yeah, but this is OCN. We like to push as far as we can...

I'm using that as an excuse with my girlfriend next time things get intimate..


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I'm using that as an excuse with my girlfriend next time things get intimate..

"Hey hey hey stop that's too much..."

"Baby, I'm an Overclocker, nothing is too much!"


----------



## Slappa

Guys, it isn't over yet.

Nitteo has yet to retool, along with many other members. We will make a comeback!


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
"Hey hey hey stop that's too much..."

"Baby, I'm an Overclocker, nothing is too much!"









I so wanna sig that!


----------



## B-rad G.

upped the GPU clocks a little to shave off a few seconds/%. not much but its nice. ive put my gaming on hold to fold 24/7 for a while.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
upped the GPU clocks a little to shave off a few seconds/%. not much but its nice. ive put my gaming on hold to fold 24/7 for a while.









I did the same thing last night too!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
I did the same thing last night too!









So did I







, I may up it a little more to my highest stable shader clock (1964 per card). Does a memory OC help much?


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Guys, it isn't over yet.

Nitteo has yet to retool, along with many other members. We will make a comeback!

Comebacks are when you are behind, when you are in the lead, you just lead more.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
comebacks are when you are behind, when you are in the lead, you just lead more.

Haha







Well said, but I was referring to the points they produced today, vs ours produced today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
So did I







, I may up it a little more to my highest stable shader clock (1964 per card). Does a memory OC help much?

shader>memory>core for Nvidia cards.


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*
Yeah, but this is OCN. We like to push as far as we can...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
I'm using that as an excuse with my girlfriend next time things get intimate..

This made me laugh so hard i actually cried.

FOLD FOLD FOLD FOLD!!!


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
So did I







, I may up it a little more to my highest stable shader clock (1964 per card). Does a memory OC help much?

nice, I had mine at 1782

Are the feature tests in 3DVantage a recommended way to test shader overclock?


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
So did I







, I may up it a little more to my highest stable shader clock (1964 per card). Does a memory OC help much?

Shaders Shaders Shaders!!!


----------



## om3n

I have begun folding







Just thought I would announce that... Folding on both of my 9800GTX's for the last few hours


----------



## Rajb1031

All this talk about pushing far makes me wanna do a suicide run right about now. I think im gonna take a break after a long couple days of folding. Don't worry, I'll be back supporting the cause bright and early!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
I have begun folding







Just thought I would announce that... Folding on both of my 9800GTX's for the last few hours









Thanks man!

Thanks to all the New Folders. Keep it up and we are going to 1st place.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
All this talk about pushing far makes me wanna do a suicide run right about now. I think im gonna take a break after a long couple days of folding. Don't worry, I'll be back supporting the cause bright and early!

I used ATiTool to find my highest stable shader clock, then I double-checked it with a couple of 3dMark06 runs. After that I ran FAH for a couple of days and everything seemed fine.

I finally got SMP client running on that machine, will the SMP client hurt my GPU2 results? I have FAHMon running, I guess I'll see if my PPD goes up or down with SMP running.

And to the post above, glad to have you in the fold with your 9800's, those puppies OC'd will put out 13-14k PPD, which will be great.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
I have begun folding







Just thought I would announce that... Folding on both of my 9800GTX's for the last few hours









nice om3n! and welcome to the fold!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
I used ATiTool to find my highest stable shader clock, then I double-checked it with a couple of 3dMark06 runs. After that I ran FAH for a couple of days and everything seemed fine.

I finally got SMP client running on that machine, will the SMP client hurt my GPU2 results? I have FAHMon running, I guess I'll see if my PPD goes up or down with SMP running.

And to the post above, glad to have you in the fold with your 9800's, those puppies OC'd will put out 13-14k PPD, which will be great.

Just set the priority on your gpu client to low instead of idle. And then run smp. Then you will have no conflict, and SMP will use what it can from the cpu at any given time.

I have mine set up so my priority is low for my gpu client is 25% of my quad core (or 1 core). Note the ATi client uses more cpu power (1 whole core, and yours won't need that much power becuase the Nvidia client is different).

My points for my GPU will never dip because of this however. The other 75% of my quad is used by SMP folding, and whenever more cpu is demanded, the SMP gives way for the other program anyways.


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
And to the post above, glad to have you in the fold with your 9800's, those puppies OC'd will put out 13-14k PPD, which will be great.

yep I've had them at 770/2005 from 675/1688









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
nice om3n! and welcome to the fold!









Glad to help







I'll get my cpu folding tomorrow probably... and maybe even my server too (which is on 24/7)

I haven't configured fahmon yet... I still need to do that to figure out my ppd right?


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


I haven't configured fahmon yet... I still need to do that to figure out my ppd right?


Yeah that's the best way to figure out your points.

It looks like we will still need a couple more folders to put us over the hump. I was going to wait for my striker to come back so I could put some cards in that. But desperate times call for desperate measures. I'm going to install my 8800gts on my cousin's pc. Hopefully his power supply can handle it. I think he has a 300watt psu









Then I'm going to head to my uncle's pad and start his rig up. He has another 8800gts in there. Hopefully, I can do all this 2morrow.


----------



## FearMeansControl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Yeah that's the best way to figure out your points.

It looks like we will still need a couple more folders to put us over the hump. I was going to wait for my striker to come back so I could put some cards in that. But desperate times call for desperate measures. I'm going to install my 8800gts on my cousin's pc. Hopefully his power supply can handle it. I think he has a 300watt psu









Then I'm going to head to my uncle's pad and start his rig up. He has another 8800gts in there. Hopefully, I can do all this 2morrow.


Quit slouching man, let's see some hustle!
/sarcasm, nice work


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


yep I've had them at 770/2005 from 675/1688









Glad to help







I'll get my cpu folding tomorrow probably... and maybe even my server too (which is on 24/7)

I haven't configured fahmon yet... I still need to do that to figure out my ppd right?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


Yeah that's the best way to figure out your points.

It looks like we will still need a couple more folders to put us over the hump. I was going to wait for my striker to come back so I could put some cards in that. But desperate times call for desperate measures. I'm going to install my 8800gts on my cousin's pc. Hopefully his power supply can handle it. I think he has a 300watt psu









Then I'm going to head to my uncle's pad and start his rig up. He has another 8800gts in there. Hopefully, I can do all this 2morrow.



Great job guys!

It's also nice getting new folders, because once they get addicted, they never leave







.

Hahaha. I will try to get more out of my cpu, but I need some new fans to keep down the heat.


----------



## lordikon

Woot! New single-day record for OCN. 2,296,080 points.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Woot! New single-day record for OCN. 2,296,080 points.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


We might break that today


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


We might break that today










It says we currently have 666 active users....who knows what might happen today.


----------



## Ducky

I'm glad to be part of the team.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


We might break that today










We just might, especially with all these new folders, GO OCN! All this competition is making me want to set up a dedicated rig.


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

I agree. I'm overclocking my GPU at home and using my last day just o fold for OCN before I leave this computer and back to my UNI with my laptop!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millillion*


We just might, especially with all these new folders, GO OCN! All this competition is making me want to set up a dedicated rig.


Do it.


----------



## corky dorkelson

One thing to keep in mind about Evga is that their top 3 folders are MONSTERS. That is cool and all, but these guys are installing [email protected] on the servers they admin. What happens when somebody notices the power bill has doubled in the last month?

They are a flash in the pan. They have all their fish in one basket. The only reasons they are so hot right now is the promotion Evga is running, and the server jerks.

Unless it was *my* giant server array, and _*I *_was paying the bills for it, I would die of guilt.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millillion*


We just might, especially with all these new folders, GO OCN! All this competition is making me want to set up a dedicated rig.


Aaaannd.... we just did









Congrats OCN Folding Team!


----------



## Swazi88

:O ooooo its on like donkey kong, ive been folding all day. just like every day.. except when i sleep... helps cut down bill by 8 hours lol


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Do it.










I know, I want to, I just need to sell some other things first cause I can't stand being completely broke.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Millillion* 
I know, I want to, I just need to sell some other things first cause I can't stand being completely broke.

Alright









Just keep doing what you can









A dedicated folding rig is something I want to do myself.

Need to also accumulate some funds.


----------



## Lumi

Oh the pain of waiting for paychecks.

After I buy i7 and co I'm getting two 9800GX2s, which I'll throw in a folding rig once I buy BIGGER BADDER CARDS LATER ON IN THE YEARRR


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lumi* 
Oh the pain of waiting for paychecks.

After I buy i7 and co I'm getting two 9800GX2s, which I'll throw in a folding rig once I buy BIGGER BADDER CARDS LATER ON IN THE YEARRR

Or......GTX295's Instead!























Just kidding, those are expensive


----------



## Luda

im trying to convince my buddy to fold on his i7 965 tri sli 280 rig.

and keep up the good work OCN!


----------



## Lumi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Or......GTX295's Instead!























Just kidding, those are expensive









You gonna mail be a godly power supply?!

I'LL DO IT.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luda* 
im trying to convince my buddy to fold on his i7 965 tri sli 280 rig.

and keep up the good work OCN!

This would be an amazing addition.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lumi* 
You gonna mail be a godly power supply?!

I'LL DO IT.

Hmm. Maybeee.....

But there are other ways, since I am cheap, you could always ghetto rig 2 or more weaker PSU's to power the GPU's.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

The guys in the second year of the course I'm taking just finished configuring a 30+ CPU cluster.

I'm trying to convince my instructor to let me fold on it (for 37726, of course), even if it's just for one day. They're only P4-era Xeons, but the total cluster frequency is over 58GHz right now!









I wonder what kind of PPD that would pull... or if an SMP client will even engage 30+ cores.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
The guys in the second year of the course I'm taking just finished configuring a 30+ CPU cluster.

I'm trying to convince my instructor to let me fold on it (for 37726, of course), even if it's just for one day. They're only P4-era Xeons, but the total cluster frequency is over 58GHz right now!









My friend told me about cluster servers awhile back.

So does this mean that if you ran folding on it, it would use all the cpu power for one client, or...?


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
This would be an amazing addition.









le sigh, hes not going for it, the only time that machine is on is when hes gaming, granted at full tilt its sucking down a massive chunk of power, but ive got a Q9550 lined up, and ill be folding on that when im not gaming, and im on the verge of buying tri 260 216's fold on... well and to play games. but me and my bank account are fighting that one over. i need to get some more server admin work.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Luda* 
le sigh, hes not going for it, the only time that machine is on is when hes gaming, granted at full tilt its sucking down a massive chunk of power, but ive got a Q9550 lined up, and ill be folding on that when im not gaming, and im on the verge of buying tri 260 216's fold on... well and to play games. but me and my bank account are fighting that one over. i need to get some more server admin work.

Awww thats too bad.

Oh well, get that Q9550 and those 260s!


----------



## BLKKROW

are we beating eVGA now? or are we still behind?


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
are we beating eVGA now? or are we still behind?

Well, of course they are still way behind us in total points, but their PPD average will soon be greater than ours if we don't get moving a bit faster! And we already are


----------



## P?P?!

currently hitting 8.5k ppd at stock on my card , something maybe wrong but im overclocking it now and we'll see what the increase is like , and time to fire up my guest computer again for a dedicated

WE CAN NOT LOSE!!!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
currently hitting 8.5k ppd at stock on my card , something maybe wrong but im overclocking it now and we'll see what the increase is like , and time to fire up my guest computer again for a dedicated

WE CAN NOT LOSE!!!

Are you folding with both GPUs? You may just be on a slow WU.

Overclocking it will definitely help.









Props to you sir, for being dedicated.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Just kicked my sister out of the house and sent her to her boyfriend. I need her PC folding 24/7.
And damn, a few more days till my upgrades if everything goes as planned.

Edit: Someone mentioned something about motivational music? Try DnB







The only genre that lets you feel bits and bytes moving like crazy round your GPU


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Are you folding with both GPUs? You may just be on a slow WU.

Overclocking it will definitely help.









Props to you sir, for being dedicated.

both cores but i think the program is throwing slow WU's at me







, but my OC will take care of that


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Just kicked my sister out of the house and sent her to her boyfriend. I need her PC folding 24/7.
And damn, a few more days till my upgrades if everything goes as planned.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
both cores but i think the program is throwing slow WU's at me







, but my OC will take care of that

Yeah, probably. Just wait till you get a really fast unit, while OCed.









Thats still a lot though!

More than my Q6600 and 4850 combined on good WU's! Well, I guess I could OC further, and try VMware


----------



## teK0wnzU

I now have 3 folders going.
2x 8800GT using [email protected] and my Q9300 using [email protected]
Started yesterday so I hope it helps.

OCN FTW.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
I now have 3 folders going.
2x 8800GT using [email protected] and my Q9300 using [email protected]
Started yesterday so I hope it helps.

OCN FTW.

That will for sure! It is a great addition to the team output









Fold on!


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
I now have 3 folders going.
2x 8800GT using [email protected] and my Q9300 using [email protected]
Started yesterday so I hope it helps.

OCN FTW.

every bit counts for fighting for a cure and for beating evga for the lolz


----------



## teK0wnzU

Any clue what would fold faster?
Q9300 @ 3.0Ghz
or
8800GT Akimbo 1GB 720/1800/1000

Because when I run the [email protected] my [email protected] stops working.


----------



## d3v0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


Any clue what would fold faster?
Q9300 @ 3.0Ghz
or
8800GT Akimbo 1GB 720/1800/1000

Because when I run the [email protected] my [email protected] stops working.


8800GT: 5-6k PPD
Q9300: 1.5kPPD


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


Any clue what would fold faster?
Q9300 @ 3.0Ghz
or
8800GT Akimbo 1GB 720/1800/1000

Because when I run the [email protected] my [email protected] stops working.


gpu most likely as gpu have more processing cores iirc


----------



## teK0wnzU

So, GPU FTW.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


Any clue what would fold faster?
Q9300 @ 3.0Ghz
or
8800GT Akimbo 1GB 720/1800/1000

Because when I run the [email protected] my [email protected] stops working.


You should be able to run both.

Make sure you are using different machine ID's for each client!


----------



## teK0wnzU

As soon as I turn on the GPU-F the CPU-F says "Attempting to get work packet"?
They are on different IDs as well. If I pause GPU-F the CPU-F starts working.
I think its jealous.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


As soon as I turn on the GPU-F the CPU-F says "Attempting to get work packet"?
They are on different IDs as well. If I pause GPU-F the CPU-F starts working.
I think its jealous.


Hmm. Thats odd.

I would help, but I really have to get to sleep.









Maybe post your own thread about this problem. You are guaranteed to get some help.

Goodnight for now everyone,

Fold Hard, Fold On, Beat EVGA!

Slappa


----------



## teK0wnzU

It's working now. My next thing is going to try and get SMP and FahMON working.
Right now I'm just running the GPU and CPU [email protected] clients.
Not sure if one is better than the other, but I see other people using FahMon and SMP.


----------



## MadCatMk2

SMP will definitely give you a boost. If you want, you can try this client; or if it seems too much of a hassle, just get this and follow the instructions here.

You have a quad, so you'll have to run (in order of highest to lowest PPD) :
Either two linux smp clients
Either two windows smp clients
Either one windows smp clients with the -smp 4 flag.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


SMP will definitely give you a boost. If you want, you can try this client; or if it seems too much of a hassle, just get this and follow the instructions here.

You have a quad, so you'll have to run (in order of highest to lowest PPD) :
Either two linux smp clients
Either two windows smp clients
Either one windows smp clients with the -smp 4 flag.


Thanks That will work great with my VMW.
I love EVGA's stuff, but I more of a OCN fan.
We got to win.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


It's working now. My next thing is going to try and get SMP and FahMON working.
Right now I'm just running the GPU and CPU [email protected] clients.
Not sure if one is better than the other, but I see other people using FahMon and SMP.


FAHMON is easy and really great. I use it as my hub for folding.


----------



## teK0wnzU

How do I get FAHMON to see the clients I'm running?
And can it see ones running on other computers?


----------



## Luda

point fahmon to C:\\Users\\{USERNAME}\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected] ome-gpu

and if you share the above path on the other machines, and they are network accessible by the machine that fahmon is running on, then yes, you would just put the network share address in place of the above file path


----------



## eXe.Lilith

:swearing: grrrr when I came back home this morning after going out with friends, found out that the damn comp rebooted itself coz of Win Update :swearing: Lost 6h of folding


----------



## teK0wnzU

Thanks for the warning. *turns off auto update*


----------



## K092084

9800gtx+ is scheduled for delivery on the 24th. Will get it folding when I get home work.


----------



## Ducky

Way to stick it to 'em guys!


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Way to stick it to 'em guys!

Rofl wow thats alot of green arrows







nice work OCN


----------



## IEATFISH

So my 4870 was folding at about 3500PPD and when I started it again last night, it was down to 2600 and hasn't gotten any better. I updated to the 9.2 but it was still at 3500 for a while...


----------



## MadCatMk2

Great, can't fold on my ATI. The new drivers won't work, neither will 8.11s.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


So my 4870 was folding at about 3500PPD and when I started it again last night, it was down to 2600 and hasn't gotten any better. I updated to the 9.2 but it was still at 3500 for a while...


It all depends on the work unit it is running. There will be some fluctuation.


----------



## .Style

Ok well i've been folding basically 24/7 now for 2 days and everything was fine until I went to get a drink came back up and ATI CCC was up saying my VPU had failed...But I didnt think much of it...But folding wont work now...Whenever I start folding nothin happens...The activity bar in CCC doesnt move from 0%...!?!?


----------



## lordikon

We're closing the gap on EVGA. It may just be temporary, but it seems like they're starting to slip and we're holding steady with our PPD. Great job OCN, keep it up.


----------



## killerhz

Well- finally looks like I have atleast 1 GPU folding. I have tried the multi GPU and was having issues and getting error messages. Hope I did this right and folding for OCN. Will try the multi a bit later once I read through the guide once again.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Great, can't fold on my ATI. The new drivers won't work, neither will 8.11s.


Works great on a 4870, so why not on a 4850








Did you run a driver cleaner when updating the drivers?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...etter-ppd.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Well- finally looks like I have atleast 1 GPU folding. I have tried the multi GPU and was having issues and getting error messages. Hope I did this right and folding for OCN. Will try the multi a bit later once I read through the guide once again.


Welcome to the Fold


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Well- finally looks like I have atleast 1 GPU folding. I have tried the multi GPU and was having issues and getting error messages. Hope I did this right and folding for OCN. Will try the multi a bit later once I read through the guide once again.


Few questions about your second GPU:
1.) Do you have a dummy plug on the second card, or a second monitor connected?
2.) Do you have two separate GPU folders? And if you're in Vista, do you have the second directory in the AppData folder as well, not just the program files directory?
3.) Do you have shortcuts for each GPU, with -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 at the end of each shortcut?


----------



## noobdown

hey guys. where do i get a client for dual 4830. it wont be much help but something is better than nothing.


----------



## spaceballsrules

I was in a good mood last night, and dropped some $$ on NE for a GTX260 216. You think that will make a difference?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I was in a good mood last night, and dropped some $$ on NE for a GTX260 216. You think that will make a difference?


Will you be running it in a new rig, or along side those 8800s in your sig?

If you've got a separate rig for it then it'll probably add 7-8k PPD, maybe more if you OC it (which is a moral imperative here at OCN).


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Works great on a 4870, so why not on a 4850








Did you run a driver cleaner when updating the drivers?


Yes, I have had many problems in the past with drivers and tried everything I've done before with no luck.
Fever's killing me again. I'll see what I can do later.


----------



## Luda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I was in a good mood last night, and dropped some $$ on NE for a GTX260 216. You think that will make a difference?


well my 8800GT's are doing 5K ish a piece, with 112 SP's the 260 216 has well... 216... clocked higher.... so short answer. yes


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Few questions about your second GPU:
1.) Do you have a dummy plug on the second card, or a second monitor connected? *No*
2.) Do you have two separate GPU folders? And if you're in Vista, do you have the second directory in the AppData folder as well, not just the program files directory? *I put it in the program file not the AppData folder*
3.) Do you have shortcuts for each GPU, with -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 at the end of each shortcut? *Yes I did this*


I think that you just made it a bit clearer. Let me get to this, thanks.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


We're closing the gap on EVGA. It may just be temporary, but it seems like they're starting to slip and we're holding steady with our PPD. Great job OCN, keep it up.





I think the most telling thing is the ratio of active to total users for all three teams. Personally, I don't think EVGA will be able to sustain that 4:9 ratio for too long. I would expect their active user list to drop quite a bit in a little while.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


I was in a good mood last night, and dropped some $$ on NE for a GTX260 216. You think that will make a difference?


Oh yes, with all three of those babies folding along with the SMP client, and you'll be putting out at least 20k.


----------



## killerhz

is this right? Here is a screen shot of the app.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


I think that you just made it a bit clearer. Let me get to this, thanks.



Check this link from Nitteo out as well. At the bottom of the first post it mentioned the changes you must do for Vista.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


is this right? Here is a screen shot of the app.


I've found that I can only view one of my GPUs with the viewer. I would recommend just using FAHMon to monitor your output for each card. Or at the very least put your mouse cursor over the icon in the taskbar and see the ratio, e.g. '??? / 10000' or whatever.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


is this right? Here is a screen shot of the app.


I'd keep the viewer closed









It actually slows down folding a bit.


----------



## killerhz

last questionp; if I dedicate 2 GPU's for folding can I game on the other?


----------



## spaceballsrules

I actually got the GTX260 because for some reason, my 8800GTS is hurting when I play DVDs, which is a new problem, because on my Asus M2N32-SLI mobo, the cards worked very well. Now everything is slow. Drag/drop, DVD playback, scrolling in webpages, everything. As soon as I shut down folding on the primary adapter, everything works perfectly again??
Hopefully, putting a more powerful GPU in that spot will help some.
The card was $180 after MIR, so I couldn't resist


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules* 
I actually got the GTX260 because for some reason, my 8800GTS is hurting when I play DVDs, which is a new problem, because on my Asus M2N32-SLI mobo, the cards worked very well. Now everything is slow. Drag/drop, DVD playback, scrolling in webpages, everything. As soon as I shut down folding on the primary adapter, everything works perfectly again??
Hopefully, putting a more powerful GPU in that spot will help some.
The card was $180 after MIR, so I couldn't resist









Well if you replace 2 8800 g92s with 1 GTX260 you'll be losing a few thousand PPD.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Guys, anybody had any success getting SMP installed as a service on Win7? I will get the sig rig running, but I need something a little more straightforward than the goofy "Install client A, copy files from client B, spin around three times, stand on one leg" instructions that stanford offers. So, if you can tell me in plain english how to get my rig running, send me a PM.

I can't wait to try out the newest Cats that will allow crossfire folding, because I'm not about to disable crossfire to get these two boys running.


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Well if you replace 2 8800 g92s with 1 GTX260 you'll be losing a few thousand PPD.

I am keeping all three cards, and will deal with the GTX260 being down-clocked by the 8800's. As long as the GTX260 plays DVDs while folding without stuttering, I will be happy (for now).


----------



## eXe.Lilith

How much do you guys think I can get out of that oc'ed 4850 of mine ?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Way to stick it to 'em guys!

What impressed me the most about that was the 671 active folders!!!!! Just a couple of days ago it was right 600!!!! Thanks to the 71 new and returnign folders!!!!!!









As of last update EVGA only had us by 8K points!! Very nice!!!!!!! We are catching them on PPD so lets go OCN.

I personally just had my first 10k+ day yesterday! I'm so proud of the heat pig!!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
How much do you guys think I can get out of that oc'ed 4850 of mine ?

At those clocks, probably 3K PPD on slow WU's and 5K+ PPD on good WU's.


----------



## Greg2008uk

I am back to folding now, mt gtx295 is going flat out, running @ 690/1488/999! Getting 8000+ points and the better WUS and 7000 on the 511, and starting to fold smp again!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg2008uk* 
I am back to folding now, mt gtx295 is going flat out, running @ 690/1488/999! Getting 8000+ points and the better WUS and 7000 on the 511, and starting to fold smp again!!

Nice!! Man that's fast!!


----------



## lordikon

The latest numbers are in and it shows that we just hit the 2nd highest 3-hour point total ever for OCN with ~308,000 points, yesterday we hit the record at this same time with ~312,000. We're only 4,000 points off of our record, while EVGA has slipped over 30,000 points from its record highs yesterday. Hopefully we can remain more consistent with our active folders than them. Good job OCN.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
The latest numbers are in and it shows that we just hit the 2nd highest 3-hour point total ever for OCN with ~308,000 points, yesterday we hit the record at this same time with ~312,000. We're only 4,000 points off of our record, while EVGA has slipped over 30,000 points from its record highs yesterday. Hopefully we can remain more consistent with our active folders than them. Good job OCN.

Yes, great job.

I would like to thank all the new folders for getting involved!


----------



## Jbear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
Guys, anybody had any success getting SMP installed as a service on Win7? I will get the sig rig running, but I need something a little more straightforward than the goofy "Install client A, copy files from client B, spin around three times, stand on one leg" instructions that stanford offers. So, if you can tell me in plain english how to get my rig running, send me a PM.

I can't wait to try out the newest Cats that will allow crossfire folding, because I'm not about to disable crossfire to get these two boys running.

This thread has motivated me to set up a Virtual Machine Linux SMP client on Windows 7. I used Error10's guide and OS-package, but went with VM Workstation 6.5. The issues with failing connection attempts to the assignment server were solved after changing the network interface from NAT to bridged, with "Replicate physical network connection state".

*To answer your question:*

As you most likely already knew the Linux SMP client is much more efficient. I went from ~1800 PPD on Windows SMP to ~3400 PPD in Linux on a Q6600 @3.0Ghz. So what you will have to do is set up a Virtual Machine in which you run Linux. This VM can be automatically started using a shortcut in the startup folder. I will quote Error10's guide to help you on your way:

_I have bolded and colored a few bits that people tend to miss while reading this guide_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
*NOTE: This VMware appliance should be considered "Beta". Testers are welcome; please be prepared to contribute bug fixes!*

Easy, I say!

So why ANOTHER VMware setup guide? I looked at the existing solutions and didn't like them much. They were too bloated and required a bunch of command line crap which most people don't want to deal with. So I built my own VMware virtual appliance to automate as much as possible and cut down the size a bit. As a result my appliance is half the size of other appliances, and has more features.

You must have a CPU which supports Intel Virtualization Technology or AMD Virtualization Technology in order to run this virtual machine. *You need to have Virtualization Technology (aka Vanderpool Technology) and Execute Disable Bit (aka XD or NX) both enabled in your BIOS.*

1. Go get VMware Player 2.0 or later and install it.
2. Download my [email protected] virtual appliance.
3. It will run on 2 cores. Unzip it. If you want to run 2 copies for a quad core CPU, rename the unzipped folder, and then unzip it again, so you have 2 copies.

Congrats it's installed! Now run it.

4. Double click the .vmx file in each folder. The first time you start it, it will ask if you moved or copied it. Answer Copied.
5. It'll ask you for your time zone, HTTP proxy, [email protected] username and passkey (passkey is optional).
6. It'll grab a work unit and start folding!

I*f you want them to autostart when you log in, just add shortcuts to the .vmx file(s) to your Startup menu*.

The system is set up with a username of *folding* and password *folding*. And yes you can use FahMon with it. Just open up the <ip address>folding folder for each. (If it gives you trouble, see this post.

Using the VM: It shows the [email protected] log in virtual console 7 (Alt+F7) and has logins available on consoles 1-6 (Alt+F1 through Alt+F6) in case you want to log in. But the system has been stripped way down so many Linux utilities you may be accustomed to are not available.

If you find any problems with it, post below and I'll fix the virtual appliance. Enjoy!


















Note that this didn't work for me until I switched the virtualized network interface to "bridged" with "Replicate physical network connection state". I don't know if this is possible in VMware player. I have heard claims that you actually get better PPD from running this VM in VMware player than in VMware Workstation.

If you need more help, feel free to PM me!


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


last questionp; if I dedicate 2 GPU's for folding can I game on the other?


Yes!! This is why I bought two GTX 260s. It's a complete WIN. You can play games on your GPU 0 and still have GPU 1 folding at the same time! It's a brilliant scheme!


----------



## om3n

I don't mean to jack the thread but I thought I had both my cards folding but I guess I don't.... it looks like only one is folding. Here is a screen shot...

Also I tried to configure [email protected] and it also says only one of my cards is working. What did I do wrong?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jbear*


This thread has motivated me to set up a Virtual Machine Linux SMP client on Windows 7. I used Error10's guide and OS-package, but went with VM Workstation 6.5. The issues with failing connection attempts to the assignment server were solved after changing the network interface from NAT to bridged, with "Replicate physical network connection state".


So is that all that was different to install this in Win7? I has having rotten luck with it and just went back to the Windows SMP!


----------



## nitteo

We need Cogs! Where are you woman?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


I don't mean to jack the thread but I thought I had both my cards folding but I guess I don't.... it looks like only one is folding. Here is a screen shot...

Also I tried to configure [email protected] and it also says only one of my cards is working. What did I do wrong?











SLI disabled?
Desktop extended?
GPU 0
GPU 1 flags in place?


----------



## Greg121986

I was going to try to set up the VMWare Player, but it won't let me download it. It says their website is down for maintenance.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


We need Cogs! Where are you woman?


I've been wondering the same thing. Haven't seen her in a bit.


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


SLI disabled?
Desktop extended?
GPU 0
GPU 1 flags in place?


sli disabled

I am not sure about flags in place...

I have two folders in my C:\\users\\[username]\\appdata\
oaming folder: I have [email protected] and [email protected]

What do I do to "place flags?"


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


sli disabled

I am not sure about flags in place...

I have two folders in my C:users[username]appdataroaming folder: I have [email protected] and [email protected]

What do I do to "place flags?"


In your shortcuts to your two fah.exes you need -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 at the end of the shortcut (after the quotation mark at the end of the shortcut)

Do you have a dummy plug in the second card, or a second monitor plugged into it?


----------



## Jbear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


So is that all that was different to install this in Win7? I has having rotten luck with it and just went back to the Windows SMP!


It took me well over 20 hours of experimenting to find that out...

I also encountered the following issues that seem to be overcome now:
VMware workstation 5.5 wouldn't install on Windows 7 (installation would roll back near the end)
VMware server (I have tried 1.04, 1.08 and 2.0) wouldn't work because of an issue with Microsoft Internet Information Services
I just double checked VMware player for virtualized network interface options and I couldn't set it up like I did in Workstation. In other words, I can set it to "bridged", but can't "replicate physical network connection state".

This means the magical solution is to use VMware Workstation 6.5 in combination with Error10's [email protected] virtual appliance.


----------



## Greg121986

Right click each shortcut on your desktop and add -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 after the quotation mark of the Target: line. Make sure the spacing is correct.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


sli disabled

I am not sure about flags in place...

I have two folders in my C:users[username]appdataroaming folder: I have [email protected] and [email protected]

What do I do to "place flags?"


Here you go!

XP

Vista


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


sli disabled

I am not sure about flags in place...

I have two folders in my C:users[username]appdataroaming folder: I have [email protected] and [email protected]

What do I do to "place flags?"


Create shortcuts for each instance, you'll be launching the clients from each SC.

Each SC should have the GPU flags.

C:\\Users\\John\\Desktop\\GPU0\\[email protected] -gpu 0
C:\\Users\\John\\Desktop\\GPU1\\[email protected] -gpu 1


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Create shortcuts for each instance, you'll be launching the clients from each SC.

Each SC should have the GPU flags.

C:[email protected] -gpu 0
C:[email protected] -gpu 1


I do- exactly like those. I just went and checked, and apparently I didn't have a space for the first one between the "gpu" and 0 so it looked like "-gpu0" instead of "-gpu 0." I changed it and still made no difference....


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


I do- exactly like those. I just went and checked, and apparently I didn't have a space for the first one between the "gpu" and 0 so it looked like "-gpu0" instead of "-gpu 0." I changed it and still made no difference....


Check the "Start in" colum to for errors

I had to read the guide like 10 times before i got it to work


----------



## nitteo

Woot!

Other Folding teams are starting to look at their rear view mirrors:

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=89781

Quote:



I'm sorry if i'm reposting put who in the hell the Overclock.net merged with????

Because that have been adding members like crazy!!!!!!


*GREAT JOB TEAM!*


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Woot!

Other Folding teams are starting to look at their rear view mirrors:

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=89781

*GREAT JOB TEAM!*


Muuuahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Nicely done!!! Now we just need to lay the smack down on EVGA and continuwe onward!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Woot!

Other Folding teams are starting to look at their rear view mirrors:

http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=89781

*GREAT JOB TEAM!*


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Wewt, now if i could raise the rest of the money for my third rig. Keep em shaking in there boots























Anyone wanna buy my 81' 5.0 stang racer ^^^


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


Muuuahahahahaha!!!
























Bahahaha! Now we need MOAR members!


----------



## corky dorkelson

This folding war is worse than the east coast / west coast hip-hop rivalry. (pops on some gangsta and checks fahmon)


----------



## ps-gunkie

Nice to hear things are going so well







. Let's kick some EVGA ass! FOLD ON!


----------



## IEATFISH

Could someone link the rankings and how to read them? On some, we are 4th, on others 11th. Some clarification would be wonderful.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Could someone link the rankings and how to read them? On some, we are 4th, on others 11th. Some clarification would be wonderful.


In total points produced we are currently 11th, 10th in a month. In weekly average PPD we are currently 3rd. In points produced yesterday we are 4th. Hope that makes sense.









All EOC is is a huge spreadsheet. If you click the different links at the top, it will show the top point value for that column..


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Could someone link the rankings and how to read them? On some, we are 4th, on others 11th. Some clarification would be wonderful.


This is the list. It's currently organized by total points (the last column).
Officially, we are in 11th place. However, when you sort it by Points Per Day (PPD) We are in 4th. Essentially PPD is the one that makes all the difference, because so long as we have more PPD than everyone else, we will eventually catch up to them.

You can also arrange it by point per update, which is how many points we've gotten in the last 3 hours.


----------



## Lt.JD

eVGA has passed us for points per update no.... keep on folding...


----------



## azcrazy

Well i see my self 6 W/U behind in EOC, that what STANFORD said, why?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


Well i see my self 6 W/U behind in EOC, that what STANFORD said, why?


Stanford updates then EOC updates from Stanford. EOC is always a little behind.

On Stanford I am 243 on EOC 245. Next EOC update I will be 243.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
This folding war is worse than the east coast / west coast hip-hop rivalry. (pops on some gangsta and checks fahmon)

Lol! Ima pull out my cpu and bust a cycle.


----------



## wierdo124

Us and [H] are the only ones currently outdoing them in ppd. Not to mention, EVGA seems to be losing steam fast. They had a huge jump when they advertised it on their website. But soon people will get bored and stop. We won't







we get addicted to this crap lol


----------



## Tufelhunden

I so cannot wait until nitteo gets the estate (Farm sounds to small to me for some of the power folders) up and running full steam.


----------



## Ducky

We are gonna smoke them once Nitteo is back in action.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Us and [H] are the only ones currently outdoing them in ppd. Not to mention, EVGA seems to be losing steam fast. They had a huge jump when they advertised it on their website. But soon people will get bored and stop. We won't







we get addicted to this crap lol









Being addicted to folding is worse than being addicted to crack!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
I do- exactly like those. I just went and checked, and apparently I didn't have a space for the first one between the "gpu" and 0 so it looked like "-gpu0" instead of "-gpu 0." I changed it and still made no difference....

Uninstall the tray client and try the console version.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I so cannot wait until nitteo gets the estate (Farm sounds to small to me for some of the power folders) up and running full steam.

Or once Rebelion goes online with his 80 GPU's


----------



## BTK

hmm


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Or once Rebelion goes online with his 80 GPU's









QFT!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-cafe-net.html

40 9800gx2's


----------



## eXe.Lilith

I've configured my company's comps to fold on their 9800gt 24/7 but only on weekdays (comps ain't turned off between monday 9am and friday 6pm) os that'll be 12 more comps folding real soon. Wish I could set up [email protected] on the servers but since our latest project just entered beta test phase, can't really do it









Just need to fix my sig rig now (got a few bsod today and i have no damn idea as to why). No way eVGA can keep up with what we've got coming for em


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
I've configured my company's comps to fold on their 9800gt 24/7 but only on weekdays (comps ain't turned off between monday 9am and friday 6pm) os that'll be 12 more comps folding real soon. Wish I could set up [email protected] on the servers but since our latest project just entered beta test phase, can't really do it









Just need to fix my sig rig now (got a few bsod today and i have no damn idea as to why). No way eVGA can keep up with what we've got coming for em























Nice one


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Create shortcuts for each instance, you'll be launching the clients from each SC.

Each SC should have the GPU flags.

C:[email protected] -gpu 0
C:[email protected] -gpu 1



Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


I do- exactly like those. I just went and checked, and apparently I didn't have a space for the first one between the "gpu" and 0 so it looked like "-gpu0" instead of "-gpu 0." I changed it and still made no difference....


you only need shortcuts if you are using console. om3n are you using console or systray?

if you are using systray take a look at my guide in my sig.









EDIT: from your previous picture, it looks like systray. definitely look at my guide to show where you need to put the flags.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


you only need shortcuts if you are using console. om3n are you using console or systray?



Ah

Good catch


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


QFT!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-cafe-net.html

40 9800gx2's










Holy crap.

This is off the hookah.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


Being addicted to folding is worse than being addicted to crack!


But crack kill people , and folding don't.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


But crack kill people , and folding don't.


Actually folding does the opposite, it may end up saving people.









BTW team, EVGA is going down now, look at all this folding enthusiasm


----------



## gre0481

Must.. Crank.. up... PPD..

My wife is in Missouri, 1/3rd way there to Cali. Think I could walk her through putting the p6n + 4x 8800gt's together to fold?? She hasn't built a pc yet


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Must.. Crank.. up... PPD..

My wife is in Missouri, 1/3rd way there to Cali. Think I could walk her through putting the p6n + 4x 8800gt's together to fold?? She hasn't built a pc yet










What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


What's the worst that could happen?










haha.. he would be buying more hardware from me.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Must.. Crank.. up... PPD..

My wife is in Missouri, 1/3rd way there to Cali. Think I could walk her through putting the p6n + 4x 8800gt's together to fold?? She hasn't built a pc yet










We'll help her out for you


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
Must.. Crank.. up... PPD..

My wife is in Missouri, 1/3rd way there to Cali. Think I could walk her through putting the p6n + 4x 8800gt's together to fold?? She hasn't built a pc yet









Wouldn't want a fellow Marine's rig to get messed up. Have her send it here and I'll get it together. Heck I may even let it fold under your name.


----------



## gre0481

18 Days. I'll be building her. I just need to hang on. If it works out I'll do a second rig


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

OH HELL NO!

Get folding OCN!


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
18 Days. I'll be building her. I just need to hang on. If it works out I'll do a second rig









You mean the PC right?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
You mean the PC right?










Yeah. the PC. My wife's real


----------



## Tufelhunden

Oh well try to help and see what it gets me.









It is true "No good deed goes unpunished."


----------



## cappy

We now have the first Casualty of War.

Havnt folded in a long time, many months. Figured i would start to fold on my 4830, so i got a WU and before to long this happened:
+ This

It got about 50% through a 300 something point WU, at about 2400 PPD. With the GPU under 95% load and for some reason, CPU under a constant 50-70% load while watching a movie with the dvd player my PSU couldn't handle it.. Would have gladly folded again, but with the budget gone on the new build, it will be a while before i can attempt to again.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappy* 
We now have the first Casualty of War.

Havnt folded in a long time, many months. Figured i would start to fold on my 4830, so i got a WU and before to long this happened:
+ This

It got about 50% through a 300 something point WU, at about 2400 PPD. With the GPU under 95% load and for some reason, CPU under a constant 50-70% load while watching a movie with the dvd player my PSU couldn't handle it.. Would have gladly folded again, but with the budget gone on the new build, it will be a while before i can attempt to again.

Cheapy CM PUS's here.

Even cheaper PSU here, not as good obviously, but not to shabby for the price.

BTW if you cannot swing it understood.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappy* 
We now have the first Casualty of War.

Havnt folded in a long time, many months. Figured i would start to fold on my 4830, so i got a WU and before to long this happened:
+ This

It got about 50% through a 300 something point WU, at about 2400 PPD. With the GPU under 95% load and for some reason, CPU under a constant 50-70% load while watching a movie with the dvd player my PSU couldn't handle it.. Would have gladly folded again, but with the budget gone on the new build, it will be a while before i can attempt to again.


What all went down?? Just the PSU?? Is anything else bad?

And are you doing a new build all together? Or just fixing what went bad on that one. I think I max have a 650 Watt in storage at home that I have no use for.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappy* 
We now have the first Casualty of War.

Havnt folded in a long time, many months. Figured i would start to fold on my 4830, so i got a WU and before to long this happened:
+ This

It got about 50% through a 300 something point WU, at about 2400 PPD. With the GPU under 95% load and for some reason, CPU under a constant 50-70% load while watching a movie with the dvd player my PSU couldn't handle it.. Would have gladly folded again, but with the budget gone on the new build, it will be a while before i can attempt to again.

Please everyone, a moment of silence

........


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajb1031* 
please everyone, a moment of silence

........

...

Bam sucka


----------



## cappy

From what i could tell just the PSU died, i spent 5 minutes looking through every part until i smelt the back of my supply and took it out. As soon as i heard the noise(Somewhat like a sizzle) i hit the power switch on the supply. Computer was still playing a video until i did.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
Actually folding does the opposite, it may end up saving people.









BTW team, EVGA is going down now, look at all this folding enthusiasm









Yea, we need to keep up the motivation. It'd be nice if we could get OCN to put some more obvious stuff on the front page, so all the members who have no idea about folding can get into it.

Not sure what happened in the last 3 hours, we lost about 40k points over the period before that. Did Nitteo's power go out or something?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cappy*


From what i could tell just the PSU died, i spent 5 minutes looking through every part until i smelt the back of my supply and took it out. As soon as i heard the noise(Somewhat like a sizzle) i hit the power switch on the supply. Computer was still playing a video until i did.


A 4830 shouldn't be sucking all that juice. 550 should be plentry for that rig. I'd call antec and complain about that PSU. It's not like you modded it or anything. If none of the connector to the motherboard or components are scorched, melted; I think that should be a good sign.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Yea, we need to keep up the motivation. It'd be nice if we could get OCN to put some more obvious stuff on the front page, so all the members who have no idea about folding can get into it.

Not sure what happened in the last 3 hours, we lost about 40k points over the period before that. Did Nitteo's power go out or something?










I know.

I'm thinking a large volume of 511's?









Haha.

*But seriously, Get Folding Everyone! 37726 FTW*


----------



## bucdan

how far are we down?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


how far are we down?


We are a head ATM, in total score. However, their Points Per Day has been above ours for the last couple of days or so. So if they keep it up they will pass us.

Folding for 37726 FTW!!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


how far are we down?


The 12PM update was 308K Points.

The 3PM update was 257K Points.

Thats a pretty heavy drop.

EVGA:

12PM Update was 319K Points

3PM Update was 313K Points.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


The 12PM update was 308K Points.

The 3PM update was 257K Points.

Thats a pretty heavy drop.


You'll get that though I will have ipdates of 511 points and then 3k on the next one. It's the total PPD that matters.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


You'll get that though I will have iupdates of 511 points and then 3k on the next one. It's the totall PPD that matters.


True true, but I wouldn't think it would be that drastic?


----------



## killerhz

Am I folding right for you dudes? How can I tell the points etc...


----------



## bucdan

shoot!!! fold moar! i need the special WU for ATi not the 511 for nVIDIA..man


----------



## slngsht

I fold for another team, but for this, I've switched for the foreseeable future.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Am I folding right for you dudes? How can I tell the points etc...


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434319
You need team 37726


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Am I folding right for you dudes? How can I tell the points etc...


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434319

Well here it shows you are folding for *EVGA*, the enemy team :swearing:


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434319










Can I bookmark that and check daily?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Can I bookmark that and check daily?


Yes, but you need to change your Team number to 37726


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Can I bookmark that and check daily?


yes


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434319

Well here it shows you are folding for *EVGA*, the enemy team :swearing:


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434319

Well here it shows you are folding for *EVGA*, the enemy team :swearing:


Huh, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Looks good now.


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Huh, what am I doing wrong?


Its evga sabotaging our gpu clients to fold for them


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Huh, what am I doing wrong?


Nvm, looks good. Your stats page just needs to update


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Nvm, looks good. Your stats page just needs to update


Well that's good but, why were my point going to evga? Is it cause I have their cards and board?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Well that's good but, why were my point going to evga? Is it cause I have their cards and board?


You didn't happen to get the folding software from EVGA, did you? Maybe they have it set to fold for them by default.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


You didn't happen to get the folding software from EVGA, did you? Maybe they have it set to fold for them by default.


Last night I did but uninstalled it and used the one form the guide on here.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


Last night I did but uninstalled it and used the one form the guide on here.


Thats why.

Just wait for the next update, it should change the team you are folding for.


----------



## slngsht

heh. I just put my socket A fileserver to work. EVGA is going DOWN. MUAHAHAHAHAaaaaa.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slngsht*


heh. I just put my socket A fileserver to work. EVGA is going DOWN. MUAHAHAHAHAaaaaa.


Hahahah

EVGA is going DOWN....10 PPD at a time..


----------



## gre0481

Bah. They're bragging on their forum now that they're #2 PPD in the world. I'm surprised I haven't seen Knitelife in this thread yet. His new setup is really cranking it out.

I'm so impatient, waiting for my wife's, my rig, and the PS3 to go back up online.

We're crawling up there. Slowly but surely. Think there's a way we could setup clients to auto configure for 37726? I bet that's where alot of EVGA's points are coming from.

Just look at PS3 users PPD. Anyone who hasn't set up a username on PS3.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Bah. They're bragging on their forum now that they're #2 PPD in the world. I'm surprised I haven't seen Knitelife in this thread yet. His new setup is really cranking it out.

I'm so impatient, waiting for my wife's, my rig, and the PS3 to go back up online.

We're crawling up there. Slowly but surely. Think there's a way we could setup clients to auto configure for 37726? *I bet that's where alot of EVGA's points are coming from.*

Just look at PS3 users PPD. Anyone who hasn't set up a username on PS3.


That's exactly where they're coming from. If you download the client from them, it makes you fold for their team by default.

The good thing is, i don't think most of these new people they have will be dedicated to folding for a long period of time.


----------



## slngsht

is there a way to download the installer they created and customize it for OCN? That would be very helpful and make it easy for new OCN folders to get going without having to really figure things out.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slngsht* 
is there a way to download the installer they created and customize it for OCN? That would be very helpful and make it easy for new OCN folders to get going without having to really figure things out.


Sweet. Modify the Installer for OCN users. Would be wonderful.

I know when I first started, I installed/reinstalled so many times that many of my first points went to anonymous







Luckily that was the old single core client.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slngsht* 
is there a way to download the installer they created and customize it for OCN? That would be very helpful and make it easy for new OCN folders to get going without having to really figure things out.

That would be awesome. I wouldn't know how to do that at all though. Maybe someone that is skilled could start a project like this.

and @ killerhz

Here is your new stat page for OCN, bookmark this:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434550


----------



## DaMirrorLink

when i get my new mobo, ill oc my card and my processor and fold up a storm


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
when i get my new mobo, ill oc my card and my processor and fold up a storm


That's the spirit!


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Bah. They're bragging on their forum now that they're #2 PPD in the world. I'm surprised I haven't seen Knitelife in this thread yet. His new setup is really cranking it out.


I am breaking stuff as I put more rigs together, lol. I will feel better once I get everything up and running. I dropped a hard disk when transferring one of the 4xGX2 rigs off my test bench. Bricked the hard disk, so now I am having to get that installed before I can bring up the next rig. Seems I am going backwards, lol.

I was able to get in on the brief GX2s that newegg had in stock yesterday before they sold out, thanks to a tip from nitteo







, so I do have 4 more on the way to put together a 4th 4xGX2 rig.

Really trying to get as much possible up and running this weekend.


----------



## ljason8eg

I'm trying as hard as I can with this GTX 280. Currently folding with 783 core and 1674 shader clocks.

I always thought the core didn't help at all, but it does, just not as much as the shaders.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I am breaking stuff as I put more rigs together, lol. I will feel better once I get everything up and running. I dropped a hard disk when transferring one of the 4xGX2 rigs off my test bench. Bricked the hard disk, so now I am having to get that installed before I can bring up the next rig. Seems I am going backwards, lol.

I was able to get in on the brief GX2s that newegg had in stock yesterday before they sold out, thanks to a tip from nitteo







, so I do have 4 more on the way to put together a 4th 4xGX2 rig.

Really trying to get as much possible up and running this weekend.


What do you think of our new competition?? I think it's bringing quite a bit of excitement into the fold


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I am breaking stuff as I put more rigs together, lol. I will feel better once I get everything up and running. I dropped a hard disk when transferring one of the 4xGX2 rigs off my test bench. Bricked the hard disk, so now I am having to get that installed before I can bring up the next rig. Seems I am going backwards, lol.

I was able to get in on the brief GX2s that newegg had in stock yesterday before they sold out, thanks to a tip from nitteo







, so I do have 4 more on the way to put together a 4th 4xGX2 rig.

Really trying to get as much possible up and running this weekend.


No problem Knitelife!









I am taking a break from computers this weekend. I got sick of pulling rigs apart over the past week!

I am really glad to see more new members folding! It seems like all our efforts "marketing" [email protected] here on OCN is picking up steam!

GO 37726!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I am breaking stuff as I put more rigs together, lol. I will feel better once I get everything up and running. I dropped a hard disk when transferring one of the 4xGX2 rigs off my test bench. Bricked the hard disk, so now I am having to get that installed before I can bring up the next rig. Seems I am going backwards, lol.

I was able to get in on the brief GX2s that newegg had in stock yesterday before they sold out, thanks to a tip from nitteo







, so I do have 4 more on the way to put together a 4th 4xGX2 rig.

Really trying to get as much possible up and running this weekend.


Excellent









This is great. Means that nitteo has gotten a crapload of 9800GX2's then.

You and nitteo are big role models for the entirety of the OCN team!


----------



## cappy

gre0481, Just curious, what part of Michigan are you from?


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


No problem Knitelife!









I am taking a break from computers this weekend. I got sick of pulling rigs apart over the past week!

I am really glad to see more new members folding! It seems like all our efforts "marketing" [email protected] here on OCN is picking up steam!

GO 37726!


Hey Nitto can u give some insight as to what you've got planned for your farm? Curiosity is getting the best of me.























edit: Also, once I get back to my dorm (tomorrow) I'll setup the 8800gs I got from you + my other stuff and help out with an addition 10k PPD for OCN.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


hey nitto can u give some insight as to what you've got planned for your farm? Curiosity is getting the best of me. :d:d:d


+1


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


That would be awesome. I wouldn't know how to do that at all though. Maybe someone that is skilled could start a project like this.

and @ killerhz

Here is your new stat page for OCN, bookmark this:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434550


+1 mofo. Just read the dummy load thing and will have to wait till the AM. I will fold off and on due to my rig is also my gaming rig. Overnight and through the work day(s) I will be able to let it ride. Hope that still help and can't wait to get up there...


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


+1


Me too, I want to know that the eventual plans are.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


+1 mofo. Just read the dummy load thing and will have to wait till the AM. I will fold off and on due to my rig is also my gaming rig. Overnight and through the work day(s) I will be able to let it ride. Hope that still help and can't wait to get up there...


Every little bit counts


----------



## nitteo

Just trying to cram as many GPUs into my racks!

I am going 9800GX2s.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Just trying to cram as many GPUs into my racks!

I am going 9800GX2s.


Nice!

So if I am correct, that is ~10 rigs, 4 9800GX2's per rig = 40 9800GX2's?


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Nice!

So if I am correct, that is ~10 rigs, 4 9800GX2's per rig = 40 9800GX2's?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cappy*


gre0481, Just curious, what part of Michigan are you from?


 Depends







I've lived in Madison Hgts, North Branch, Wixom.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*




















That'll be an easy 300k PPD


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*













Quote:



http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-cafe-net.html


It's a TARP!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millillion*









That'll be an easy 300k PPD


More like 400K PPD


----------



## ljason8eg

Lol makes me seem worthless with just one GPU folding...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


It's a TARP!


I saw Rebellions thread...that would be crazy if he gets that up and running.

That would get Me, Knitelife and Rebellion together in the 1mill PPD range (if everything works out for all of us.)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Lol makes me seem worthless with just one GPU folding...


no no every wu counts fold on my man


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Lol makes me seem worthless with just one GPU folding...


Its not the amount of GPUs that counts, its YOU that counts.

You have the potential to recruit more people to the cause (friends, family, co-workers, anyone) and those people in turn can recruit more people, and more and more.

THAT is your farm. THAT is how we are going to get results faster.

Spread the word about [email protected]


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Its not the amount of GPUs that counts, its YOU that counts.

You have the potential to recruit more people to the cause (friends, family, co-workers, anyone) and those people in turn can recruit more people, and more and more.

THAT is your farm. THAT is how we are going to get results faster.

Spread the word about [email protected]


So inspirational, brings a tear to my eye.

All this talk about farms make me think about animals, which makes me think about meat, which makes me think about food. Mmm chicken wings.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


So inspirational, brings a tear to my eye.

All this talk about farms make me think about animals, which makes me think about meat, which makes me think about food. Mmm chicken wings.


Mmmmm... or the Roast Duck, with Mango sauce


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


So inspirational, brings a tear to my eye.

All this talk about farms make me think about animals, which makes me think about meat, which makes me think about food. Mmm chicken wings.


Aww dang, now I'm hungry. Wait, eating leaves more time for folding!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Its not the amount of GPUs that counts, its YOU that counts.

You have the potential to recruit more people to the cause (friends, family, co-workers, anyone) and those people in turn can recruit more people, and more and more.

THAT is your farm. THAT is how we are going to get results faster.

Spread the word about [email protected]


Hmm...well my dad's rig is nearly done. That's an 8800GT. So i guess for my bro's rig in a couple months I should make him get an nvidia GPU to fold as well...

Can you make the GPU client a service? Cause that's probably the only way i could get my dad to do it. If it came on during startup.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Its not the amount of GPUs that counts, its YOU that counts.

You have the potential to recruit more people to the cause (friends, family, co-workers, anyone) and those people in turn can recruit more people, and more and more.

THAT is your farm. THAT is how we are going to get results faster.

Spread the word about [email protected]


QFT! Without us little guys OCN wouldn't be as strong as we are. The big guys are the engine we are the turbo.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


QFT! Without us little guys OCN wouldn't be as strong as we are. The big guys are the engine we are the turbo.










LOL.

More like the "power" folders are the Turbo, and the member base is the engine.

We arent worth anything without the Engine!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


LOL.

More like the "power" folders are the Turbo, and the member base is the engine.

We arent worth anything without the Engine!


Okay maybe I reversed my metaphor.









However, you and the other power folders I think understand what I am saying. We all work together to make us one of the highest PPD per active folders! Heck even [H] only averages 2.5k per folder where as we are around 3.4k.
















It's just a matter of getting more folders from our home group!! I would wager the average rig here on OCN is capable of 5k a day. Imagine if we had 1/2 the forum members folding.


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I saw Rebellions thread...that would be crazy if he gets that up and running.

That would get Me, Knitelife and Rebellion together in the 1mill PPD range (if everything works out for all of us.)


*drops to knees*

*worships*


----------



## gre0481

We need to get someone in the UK to find out what happened to Cognoscenti 







He got started while I was in the desert last year









12 Minutes folks. Drum roll please...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


We need to get someone in the UK to find out what happened to Cognoscenti 







He got started while I was in the desert last year









12 Minutes folks. Drum roll please...


Not sure what happened to *her*.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Not sure what happened to *her*.










Haha, it's so rare to find a her.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Not sure what happened to *her*.










She disappeared when she was moving. She posted back a few months later but hasn't posted since. But her account is active, she must be viewing the forum but not posting.


----------



## gre0481

Well I stand corrected









I saw how she shot up through the ranks with GPU2. So I downloaded it as soon as I got home. 260GTX's came out that same weekend. I only put about 80 hours on that dang card.







She's not even broken in yet.

That was my motiation for going the GPU route. Moar power.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tufelhunden*


not sure what happened to *her*.










moar powa!


----------



## gre0481

HAHAHA Server Load too High. The heat is on!!!


----------



## h00chi3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Not sure what happened to *her*.









her is also a beautiful woman


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


her is also a beautiful woman


Lets not turn it into one of "those" threads.

We need to kick up the effort on spreading the word of folding.

They've only been beating our PPD the past few days.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Rock on!
I went from 3413 to 1638 in less than a day.
I'm about to add another E6600 and 8800GT to the 'fold'.
CPUs - Q9300, E6600, E6300
GPUs - 8800GT Akimbo 1GB, 8800GT, 8800GTS

I hope we win!


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


Rock on!
I went from 3413 to 1638 in less than a day.
I'm about to add another E6600 and 8800GT to the 'fold'.
CPUs - Q9300, E6600, E6300
GPUs - 8800GT Akimbo 1GB, 8800GT, 8800GTS

I hope we win!


Fold on Brother, Fold on! That's good news. Nice Av bTW!


----------



## nafljhy

i'll be switching out my 4x 8800GTs for 4x 9800GTX+s and adding another 9800GTX+ to my sig rig.


----------



## teK0wnzU

YouTube - The Final Countdown- Europe with lyrics  



 
So we can win!


----------



## BLKKROW

updating my drivers and GPU client, to help fold some more and to prepare for the OCN 24 hour fold-a-thon


----------



## lordikon

I'll be adding either 4 new 8800gt's, or 2 new 8800 g92s and a gtx260 sometime in the next month hopefully, maybe sooner than that if I can muster the funds soon enough.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


I'll be adding either 4 new 8800gt's, or 2 new 8800 g92s and a gtx260 sometime in the next month hopefully, maybe sooner than that if I can muster the funds soon enough.


Geebuss! Good luck. We will win for sure!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i'll be switching out my 4x 8800GTs for 4x 9800GTX+s and adding another 9800GTX+ to my sig rig.









Will those 8800GT's be up for sale?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Will those 8800GT's be up for sale?

yes they will be.







as will a few other things :3


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
yes they will be.







as will a few other things :3

When ,where, and why so much?


----------



## gre0481

*ocn 37726*--------------------------*EVGA*
02.21.09 2,251,068 -- 02.21.09 *2,480,609*
02.20.09 2,296,080 -- 02.20.09 *2,598,337*
02.19.09 2,183,723 -- 02.19.09 *2,396,806*
02.18.09 *2,101,783* -- 02.18.09 2,086,805
02.17.09 *2,063,139*-- 02.17.09 1,897,170
02.16.09 *2,150,242* -- 02.16.09 1,759,309
02.15.09 *1,960,152* -- 02.15.09 1,676,612

And there you have it folks! Shall we let them continue! No. I think not.

We let them taste a small Victory. We shall retake our PPD. We could easily be number 2. And number 1 is not that far off!


----------



## ljason8eg

Got any EVGA 8800GT's out of those 4?


----------



## IEATFISH

Should my 4870 only be getting 2600 PPD? It is the same whether I overclock or not. Does the PPD stay constant until one finishes?


----------



## P?P?!

Yaya im getting about 13.5k ppd so far out of my system but aiming for more and now looking for another dedicated card so if anyone has a 5k ppd card LMK ..

oh and i just made a new foldin' avatar i think its pretty sweet


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Should my 4870 only be getting 2600 PPD? It is the same whether I overclock or not. Does the PPD stay constant until one finishes?


If you're on a 511, that seems almost right.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Does anyone know if the 511 projects require more cpu cycles? Right now both those cores are using 25% of my cpu.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *azcrazy*


When ,where, and why so much?
























sometime next week. my FS thread. i'm confused on the last one.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Got any EVGA 8800GT's out of those 4?


my bad, i'm used to referring to them as 8800GTs. they are all evga 9800GTs. vmod'd by our own CL3P20. much props him for the awesome work. though i'll definitely push them for the next couple days to see what i can get out of them.


----------



## teK0wnzU

How do I know how many PPD's I'm doing?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


How do I know how many PPD's I'm doing?


With FAHMON

http://www.overclock.net/faqs/71068-...y-folding.html

Also finding your self on this list helps as well.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


How do I know how many PPD's I'm doing?


Have you downloaded and installed FAHMON?


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


How do I know how many PPD's I'm doing?


You have to download Fahmon

What are you using, GPU or SMP client?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


How do I know how many PPD's I'm doing?


Download Fahmon if you want to know in 'real-time'. Otherwise check out the EOC site. That is a link to your stuff. Looks like you're around 5,500 PPD, not bad.

EDIT: Wow, looks like 3 others beat me to it.


----------



## Rolandooo

Lol seen this in evga's forum. http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/view...=919674#919674

Maximumpc thinks we merged with another team with all our new folders


----------



## Oscuro

Found out the issue with my 9800GTX+...
It's back on
Now to figure out the 8800GTX....

By the way....
Should I feel guilty using an EVGA 9800GTX+ _against_ EVGA?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


By the way....
Should I feel guilty using an EVGA 9800GTX+ _against_ EVGA?










Oh now it's always good to use the enemies weapons against them.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


Lol seen this in evga's forum. http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/view...=919674#919674

Maximumpc thinks we merged with another team with all our new folders










haha nice


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Oh now it's always good to use the enemies weapons against them.










Ahhh, but of course!


----------



## Millillion

I think this is the fastest growing thread on OCN, 18 pages in 2 days.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*


Lol seen this in evga's forum. http://www.maximumpc.com/forums/view...=919674#919674

Maximumpc thinks we merged with another team with all our new folders











Well that's kind of funny. We just have people who have started folding, not necessarily people who haven't been OCN members.

Just shows how we can unite together, to take out EVGA







.
And now we have Maximum PC wondering what's up. I see this is really starting to heat up!


----------



## B-rad G.

my rig has been a dedicated folder since i installed the 260. only touched tf2 for about an hour or so.

must fight urge to game....


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Well that's kind of funny. We just have people who have started folding, not necessarily people who haven't been OCN members.

Just shows how we can unite together, to take out EVGA







.
And now we have Maximum PC wondering what's up. I see this really starting to heat up!


Yeah I hope we keep alot of our new folders too







Nice to see the OCN folding community grow so fast!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millillion*


I think this is the fastest growing thread on OCN, 18 pages in 2 days.


Depends how many posts you have set per page, but I see 69 pages already in two days.


----------



## Ducky

I see 35 - I have it set to 20 replies.


----------



## murderbymodem

I see 18 as well.


----------



## B-rad G.

my gpu client just got hosed.

says it can't download the core (FahCore_14.exe)


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


my gpu client just got hosed.

says it can't download the core (FahCore_14.exe)











ergh.. me too.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


ergh.. me too.










so its not just me then...bah. booooooooo to this.


----------



## teK0wnzU

How do I get this to work right?
I followed the tut, but it is still not working.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


How do I get this to work right?
I followed the tut, but it is still not working.











for the GPUs.. if teyh aren't in your program folder.. in the client folder then you'll have to look for the AppData folder in Roaming.

quick question did manually install these or did you dl the folder from the guide?

that and if you just installed it... you might not be getting WUs b/c of the new core that we can't get.







stupid stanford.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Manually Installed them.
So what do I have to do to get the CPU one to work?

2 are local to this computer and the other 8800GTS is on another computer.


----------



## gibsonnova74

This thread kills me. We try to get member interested in folding, we put up incentives(prizes) we hold competitions, and we still don't get nearly the same response of this. Evga comes into our house and talks trash. Now look what you did Evga. This reminds me of something that the Japanese said after they bombed Pearl Harbor(don't know the exact quote) "I think we just woke a sleeping giant"


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
This thread kills me. We try to get member interested in folding, we put up incentives(prizes) we hold competitions, and we still don't get nearly the same response of this. Evga comes into our house and talks trash. Now look what you did Evga. This reminds me of something that the Japanese said after they bombed Pearl Harbor(don't know the exact quote) "I think we just woke a sleeping giant"

Sadly I don't think folding gets it's fair share of exposure as we might think. I knew little about folding until this tread popped up. Mostly I think that is my fault for not browsing more frequently. Sometimes all people need is a little encouragement, prizes mean little if people don't think they are obtainable. I do hope we get more folders, maybe we need some sweet folding flames or something?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
This thread kills me. We try to get member interested in folding, we put up incentives(prizes) we hold competitions, and we still don't get nearly the same response of this. Evga comes into our house and talks trash. Now look what you did Evga. This reminds me of something that the Japanese said after they bombed Pearl Harbor(don't know the exact quote) "I think we just woke a sleeping giant"

heh, i gotta say.. you have a point gibby. we didn't have this much enthusiasm with our folding comps but so much support after the trashtalk coming from another team. you bet they woke a sleeping giant!









its competition at its finest!









fold on OCN!


----------



## planetarian

Funny, that quote did actually come to mind at some point when I was watching people from my team doing some smack talking. I don't, however, feel that it's a bad thing. The net result has been that hundreds more people have started folding, and regardless of who gets ahead in the end, the folding project as a whole will certainly benefit from the competition between our teams. I'm glad we could help reignite your passion for folding if nothing else. =)

--planetarian, of team EVGA


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Sounds to me you're admitting defeat























But don't get me wrong, this lil folding competition, it needs to get even bigger so we get even more people to fold for the cause. I'm usually not one to do charity work or donate or anything but you've gotta admit, folding costs us nothing but a few extra $ or â‚¬ or w/e on the electricity bill, and might, no frak that, *WILL* end up saving lives. Don't think I've done something as good as starting folding in a long time (yeah I r selfish by nature, sowy







), and well, even if we can't see or measure the results right now, one day we'll know our dedication to folding has been rewarded with some cure for cancer or alzheimer or some other disease.

*Off to set up VMWare on my backup rig*


----------



## Ducky

ITS A TARP!

EVGA is throwing out numbers and folders and getting people to 'talk smack' so that we get riled up and up our folding, in turn buying more EVGA cards! Its all in the plan, we are being manipulated!!

In other news, I just set up two SMP clients on my rig PLUS my 9800GTX+. I should rake in _at least_ 5k PPD now, and that's assuming I take folding down for a couple hours to game.


----------



## robbo2

Gah I hit a hurdle! It keeps say "[email protected] Core download error (#10) , waiting before retry"

It's not always 10 might be a 7 or 9 or something. Stupid thing :swearing:


----------



## planetarian

Quote:

Sounds to me you're admitting defeat
Don't get the wrong idea; check my previous posts and you'll see I've been in the "don't care who wins, this is good for everyone" camp this whole time. I have felt that our guys may've started celebrating a bit prematurely. I saw it coming and wasn't sure I liked the idea of tooting horns when we weren't yet certain if our lead was going to continue. Now that it's been done, however, we have no choice but to walk the walk. I'll be doing everything I can (and helping our team do everything *they* can) to show we're no pushovers.


----------



## planetarian

Quote:

ITS A TARP!

EVGA is throwing out numbers and folders and getting people to 'talk smack' so that we get riled up and up our folding, in turn buying more EVGA cards! Its all in the plan, we are being manipulated!!
Egads, they're onto us! =X


----------



## Luda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
Being addicted to folding is worse than being addicted to crack!

and for some people about as expensive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Oh now it's always good to use the enemies weapons against them.









Both 8800GT's are EVGA, my new board is EVGA, and my defunct 8800GTX is evga... although i might have to talk to them about an RMA so i can get it folding against them


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
Don't get the wrong idea; check my previous posts and you'll see I've been in the "don't care who wins, this is good for everyone" camp this whole time. I have felt that our guys may've started celebrating a bit prematurely. I saw it coming and wasn't sure I liked the idea of tooting horns when we weren't yet certain if our lead was going to continue. Now that it's been done, however, we have no choice but to walk the walk. I'll be doing everything I can (and helping our team do everything *they* can) to show we're no pushovers.










Your team # switched to 37726, they thought it would be a good prank. I'd get on changing up your config


----------



## planetarian

Nice try ;p

Unfortunately all you managed to do was confuse me... I'm a little dense on weekends. =/

was like 'wha? team number where? my clients? the forum? does the forum even let you specify team number? i don't get iiiiit~'


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
Nice try ;p

Unfortunately all you managed to do was confuse me... I'm a little dense on weekends. =/

was like 'wha? team number where? my clients? the forum? does the forum even let you specify team number? i don't get iiiiit~'

nice seen u here , and yes u are right we all get some good out all this war


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
Nice try ;p

Unfortunately all you managed to do was confuse me... I'm a little dense on weekends. =/

was like 'wha? team number where? my clients? the forum? does the forum even let you specify team number? i don't get iiiiit~'

Ah, I forgot, EVGA gives you a client that automatically folds for them!

We download our clients from the stanford site, and then we have to put in a bunch of info, one such thing being our team number (37726).


----------



## jpw007

A little late but i just re-installed the GPU-2 client and am folding on my new GTX285. Cant do it on the 88GT though as its out of the case atm.


----------



## planetarian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Ah, I forgot, EVGA gives you a client that automatically folds for them!

We download our clients from the stanford site, and then we have to put in a bunch of info, one such thing being our team number (37726).

Sorry, no auto-configured clients for me. I'm very picky about my configuration of such things, and there's no way anyone else should be able to change stuff like that. Hence the confusion. ;p

EDIT: Also, not all my equipment is made by EVGA.


----------



## teK0wnzU

planetarian - PNY XLR8 GeForce 9800GTX

SIIIIINNNNERRRRRR!


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
Sorry, no auto-configured clients for me. I'm very picky about my configuration of such things, and there's no way anyone else should be able to change stuff like that. Hence the confusion. ;p

EDIT: Also, not all my equipment is made by EVGA.









Me too! My CPU is made by intel









We heard that EVGA had a client download that automatically inputted the team# so you guys didnt mess it up


----------



## planetarian

It was on sale. I also have a sort of fondness for PNY, though I still rarely buy from them.

Personally, I prefer the term 'heretic', it sounds edgier. =)


----------



## planetarian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Me too! My CPU is made by intel









We heard that EVGA had a client download that automatically inputted the team# so you guys didnt mess it up









I wouldn't really know; the first thing I do when unpacking a video card is toss the driver disc aside.









EDIT: and psh, by 'equipment' i was referring to the GPUs I use to fold. Memo to me, anything I say on the interwebs that is unsufficiently clear can and will be used to make me look silly.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Anyone know why they stopped making the 9800 GX2?
The only ones I see selling it are BFG, I'm a big GX2 fanboy.
I want one of them to fold for me.


----------



## kazakia

They are getting hard to find. Knitelife and others are also looking for them


----------



## teK0wnzU

XFX 9800 GX2 if you can give them this link, I hope it will help.
36 in stock, but it says they are Refurbished.


----------



## markt

Well I hope my little bit of ppd helps.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markt*


Well I hope my little bit of ppd helps.










little? You are one of our top 3 folders dummy


----------



## Tufelhunden

Welcome to all the new folder at OCN!

WOWSER!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74* 
This thread kills me. We try to get member interested in folding, we put up incentives(prizes) we hold competitions, and we still don't get nearly the same response of this. Evga comes into our house and talks trash. Now look what you did Evga. This reminds me of something that the Japanese said after they bombed Pearl Harbor(don't know the exact quote) "I think we just woke a sleeping giant"

I found it funny as well.







Maybe the contests and freebies will keep them folding after we squash EVGA and reach the top!!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Welcome to all the new folder at OCN!

WOWSER!!!!

I found it funny as well.







Maybe the contests and freebies will keep them folding after we squash EVGA and reach the top!!









Yea, hopefully we can get them to fold somewhat consistantly. Looking at the chart, only about 1/4th of them have regular updates.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Yea, hopefully we can get them to fold somewhat consistantly. Looking at the chart, only about 1/4th of them have regular updates.

If they only fold with CPU then they won't have constant updates...Bare with them at least they are folding...


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Welcome to all the new folder at OCN!

WOWSER!!!!

I found it funny as well.







Maybe the contests and freebies will keep them folding after we squash EVGA and reach the top!!


----------



## lordikon

EVGA is now on the list to overtake us. Looks like it may be time for some war preparations.


----------



## mega_option101

We're not going down without a fight!!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
EVGA is now on the list to overtake us. Looks like it may be time for some war preparations.

It won't last for long, wait until the new folders on their team get bored.

Also, we are gaining folders with incredible force (that hopefully stay). Some of our top members have yet to finish retooling.

I'd say we are fine, but we need to give a little more push back


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
EVGA is now on the list to overtake us. Looks like it may be time for some war preparations.


Quote:

12.23.30, 6am / 21.8 Years
I say we kick back and relax a few years before we begin said preparations.


----------



## ljason8eg

I've got my SMP client working finally! I'm sure that's another 2000 PPD or so


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
I say we kick back and relax a few years before we begin said preparations.



















Thats funny, but it will change. So I'd say we have to take some preperations as well.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Hmmm, 21 years.

Let just get them off our radar and leave them in the dust


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Hmmm, 21 years.

Let just get them off our radar and leave them in the dust










qft and seconded


----------



## mortimersnerd

I see that our friends from EVGA are viewing this thread....


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Hmmm, 21 years.

Let just get them off our radar and leave them in the dust


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I see that our friends from EVGA are viewing this thread....



I think we made new friends. I think i'll go make babies now so they can keep up the competition if EVGA catches up..


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


I think we made new friends. I think i'll go make babies now so they can keep up the competition if EVGA catches up..


Or just buy more folding hardware! Way cheaper than babies!


----------



## markt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


little? You are one of our top 3 folders dummy










I was just playin, haha. I was trying to get a reaction, thanks, it was what i needed.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Or just buy more folding hardware! Way cheaper than babies!


----------



## gre0481

Wow, How come OCN has never entered into the "Chimp Challenge" over at Maximum PC? How cool would that be. we've been a decent team for quite awhile. Something to keep on our plate. That's the thread from last year. Starts in May..


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Wow, How come OCN has never entered into the "Chimp Challenge" over at Maximum PC? How cool would that be. we've been a decent team for quite awhile. Something to keep on our plate. That's the thread from last year. Starts in May..


We are entering it this year, there's a thread about it.


----------



## klear

:_


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klear* 
I like this forum, I'll bring you guys ~22k ppd.

Schweet!









Welcome to OCN and welcome to our Fold!!!


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
Wow, How come OCN has never entered into the "Chimp Challenge" over at Maximum PC? How cool would that be. we've been a decent team for quite awhile. Something to keep on our plate. That's the thread from last year. Starts in May..

it was/is a invite only competition

but we will be kicking some tail this year


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klear* 
I like this forum, I'll bring you guys ~22k ppd.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Schweet!









Welcome to OCN and welcome to our Fold!!!









Sweet indeed









He brings more PPD then you


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klear* 
I like this forum, I'll bring you guys ~22k ppd.

Welcome aboard?? What brings you about?? We have a New Members thread Here


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klear* 
I like this forum, I'll bring you guys ~22k ppd.

Nice!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 









Sweet indeed









He brings more PPD then you









Don't you start!!!







Remember this isn't the trash talking thread.

You need a name change Mega-behind-Tufel!!


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Don't you start!!!







Remeber this isn't the trash talking thread. You need a name change Mega-behind-Tufel!!































oooooo i feel a challenge coming on


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swazi88* 







oooooo i feel a challenge coming on

I think we should all focus on beating EVGA first.


----------



## Swazi88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
I think we should all focus on beating EVGA first.









i do concur kind sir


----------



## gre0481

I think we should outdo EVGA's and Maximum PC's PPD. They're about the same anyway. So, help out those haviing folding issues, and fold on!


----------



## pheoxs

I'm back to OCN as of now. Tried raising awareness about [email protected] on our campus but couldn't get much support and the few that did didn't stay so I have decided to rejoin the "struggle" against eVGA. Maybe next year I'll try again ... so here is another ~10k PPD


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Don't you start!!!







Remember this isn't the trash talking thread.

You need a name change Mega-behind-Tufel!!

































All in good spirit









Oh and btw, I am folding on an eVGA


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
I'm back to OCN as of now. Tried raising awareness about [email protected] on our campus but couldn't get much support and the few that did didn't stay so I have decided to rejoin the "struggle" against eVGA. Maybe next year I'll try again ... so here is another ~10k PPD

Welcome back! Raise awareness but have them fold for OCN.







It is quite a learning experience here in and of itself.


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Welcome back! Raise awareness but have them fold for OCN.







It is quite a learning experience here in and of itself.









I had hoped to start up a actual University team though, thinking if people knew the majority of the team / competitiveness kicks in since unfortunately a lot of people see farms such as Knitelifes and Nitteo and think they aren't contributing. Even a few folding on their laptops pulling about 1k PPD gave up and I couldn't reason with them since they weren't getting crazy points like a single 8800


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
I had hoped to start up a actual University team though, thinking if people knew the majority of the team / competitiveness kicks in since unfortunately a lot of people see farms such as Knitelifes and Nitteo and think they aren't contributing. Even a few folding on their laptops pulling about 1k PPD gave up and I couldn't reason with them since they weren't getting crazy points like a single 8800









That's unfortunate. There are whole teams made up of nothing but small folders that average way less than 1k PPD. A team of people I know from a motorcycle forum There are people there that average 59 points a day and have 250k points. That is long term dedication.


----------



## Ducky

Grr, trying to get VMware running but the client hates me.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Hey Tufel, ive been wondering for a while.. What happened? I remember a while back I was struggling to overtake you, it was back and forth for a while then you stopped for a while or something?









EDIT: I said while way to many times. ;l


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Hey Tufel, ive been wondering for a while.. What happened? I remember a while back I was struggling to overtake you, it was back and forth for a while then you stopped for a while or something?









EDIT: I said while way to many times. ;l


Real life kind of overtook me for a bit, much medical crap with me and the wife and I just didn't have the will to fold. But I am back!! I'll be catching you soon, I think.


----------



## planetarian

Only 16 years til we overtake you now. Feeling nervous yet? X3


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


Only 16 years til we overtake you now. Feeling nervous yet? X3


Don't worry, Nitteo is in the hyperbolic time chamber tuning his rigs. He'll be out soon and ready to kick some butt.

(DBZ reference anyone?)


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


Only 16 years til we overtake you now. Feeling nervous yet? X3


16 years?
I might have money then to actually have a farm


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


Only 16 years til we overtake you now. Feeling nervous yet? X3


OCN is so hardcore, _we_ will overtake _you_!


----------



## planetarian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Don't worry, Nitteo is in the hyperbolic time chamber tuning his rigs. He'll be out soon and ready to kick some butt.

(DBZ reference anyone?)


It's over 9000?


----------



## Ducky

Its well over 9000


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


Only 16 years til we overtake you now. Feeling nervous yet? X3


Not really







But it's nice to get fired up about !


----------



## ljason8eg

I've got the SMP going, but man, it's slow! I mean really slow. Going on 3 hours and it's only 20% done. This is on my sig rig as well. I thought a highly OCed quad would be faster than that. Is my GPU folding slowing it down?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I've got the SMP going, but man, it's slow! I mean really slow. Going on 3 hours and it's only 20% done. This is on my sig rig as well. I thought a highly OCed quad would be faster than that. Is my GPU folding slowing it down?


What work unit are you on?? GPU folding will slow it slightly, but not much.

The end justifies the means. Use both. Let us know the W/U so it can be troubleshooted further.


----------



## JontyB

me and my room mate have started just now. since we finally have rigs to do it on lol


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JontyB*


me and my room mate have started just now. since we finally have rigs to do it on lol


So that's an e8400 and 9800gtx+?

That's some decent PPD. You can run SMP on dual core. It just has 2 processes that aren't going to use.

Welcome to the fold!


----------



## klear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


I had hoped to start up a actual University team though, thinking if people knew the majority of the team / competitiveness kicks in since unfortunately a lot of people see farms such as Knitelifes and Nitteo and think they aren't contributing. Even a few folding on their laptops pulling about 1k PPD gave up and I couldn't reason with them since they weren't getting crazy points like a single 8800










nitteo's farm is exactly what I would do if I had the means, nothing else would excite me more. Plus i feel it can be a lot more competitive down here in the 10-40k range which is also very exciting


----------



## JontyB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


So that's an e8400 and 9800gtx+?

That's some decent PPD. You can run SMP on dual core. It just has 2 processes that aren't going to use.

Welcome to the fold!


yup thats right. he is running a HD4850 Toxic and a q8200, we should be churning out a few ppd very soon


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klear*


nitteo's farm is exactly what I would do if I had the means, nothing else would excite me more. Plus i feel it can be a lot more competitive down here in the 10-40k range which is also very exciting










I like the competitivness. Unfortunately I had to stop folding Hardcore when I deployed. I was 175, but 7 months to drop to 205 is not bad. The PS3 was helping keep me up









The various "inside teams" are nice too. ALthough initially I didn't get involved because of the core limits, etc. I was new and just wanted to pop in on the top 1000







I might check out a GPU team once I'm home.

Fold on Mates!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


What work unit are you on?? GPU folding will slow it slightly, but not much.

The end justifies the means. Use both. Let us know the W/U so it can be troubleshooted further.


Is the WU the project number? Cause it's 3062 on my SMP


----------



## teK0wnzU

Need some help with this SMP, someone gave me the link and I forgot where I got it.
I remember a FAQ that I know would help, but I was half away and forgot it.

Here is a SS of it booting.










I posted question here too.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Is the WU the project number? Cause it's 3062 on my SMP

Yes, that is it. Bump to help someone with a quad and SMP. (I'm a noob in that area)


----------



## ljason8eg

It seems to pick up a bit when i close the internet browser and turn off my music. Taking about 10 mins per percentage point. Anyone think that sounds normal? Or is that slow?


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
It seems to pick up a bit when i close the internet browser and turn off my music. Taking about 10 mins per percentage point. Anyone think that sounds normal? Or is that slow?

The program is designed to run when your gear is idling so it will slow to a crawl when you are using your rig for something else. Also smp takes longer per wu than gpu2 (but higher point per wu). Get fahmon and see what kind of ppd you are producing. Hope this helps hopefully someone with quad-core folding experience will chime in.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 









All in good spirit









Oh and btw, I am folding on an eVGA
















True, true!!

To bad about that eVGA thing. I heard they don't work as well when folding for OCN, unles assigned to Tufelhunden!


----------



## h00chi3

This whole thread started over fear of a team below us. Then I look at the stats today, 16 years, *worry no more*.


----------



## planetarian

I doubt anyone seriously believed we'd overtake your spot in the charts anytime soon.


----------



## lost

folding away.. !!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
True, true!!

To bad about that eVGA thing. I heard they don't work as well when folding for OCN, unles assigned to Tufelhunden!




























You trying to pull a mega aren't you now


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
I doubt anyone seriously believed we'd overtake your spot in the charts anytime soon.


----------



## Inuyasha1771

I'm going to hook up an extra motherboard, with a couple 9800GX2s and fold 24/7, I didn't intend to because of the electric bill, but what is 30 bucks a month to put EVGA's team back in their place.


----------



## gonX

I'm thinking about starting to fold with my CPU, possibly my GPU too.

*EDIT*

And my CPU is folding with SMP now! Last time I stopped was because I ran out of memory, no more!


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
This whole thread started over fear of a team below us. Then I look at the stats today, 16 years, *worry no more*.










Yeah but a few hours ago they were 21 years behind us!

5 years in 5 hours! At this rate they'll pass us in 15 hours! And at that rate they'll finish the [email protected] project in 20 hours! And then we can't fold anymore. And then we will never catch them!

/ Sarcasm
/ Lack of making any sense
/ Too much caffeine / procrastinating studying
/ www.fmylife.com/


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inuyasha1771* 
I'm going to hook up an extra motherboard, with a couple 9800GX2s and fold 24/7, I didn't intend to because of the electric bill, but what is 30 bucks a month to put EVGA's team back in their place.

Just what the doctor ordered









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I'm thinking about starting to fold with my CPU, possibly my GPU too.

I would go GPU before CPU


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
I doubt anyone seriously believed we'd overtake your spot in the charts anytime soon.









I'm sure there were plenty of team that said the same thing about us.







We are the overtakers, not the overtaken.









And yes Mega I'm trying that subliminal thing.


----------



## planetarian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
Yeah but a few hours ago they were 21 years behind us!

5 years in 5 hours! At this rate they'll pass us in 15 hours! And at that rate they'll finish the [email protected] project in 20 hours! And then we can't fold anymore. And then we will never catch them!

/ Sarcasm
/ Lack of making any sense
/ Too much caffeine / procrastinating studying
/ www.fmylife.com/

Ah, if only everything worked on a linear scale like that.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h00chi3* 
This whole thread started over fear of a team below us. Then I look at the stats today, 16 years, *worry no more*.










It was at 21 years earlier today. 16 years is assuming both of our teams keep the same PPD the whole time. If we can get our new members to remain active, and get our current members to increase output then I think we'll be doing pretty well. We can't rest though, and we need to continue to recruit new members. We have very active and popular forums here, but so little of it ever sees the folding stuff. It'd be nice if we had a surefire way that all members would occasionally, or regularly see folding news or headlines.


----------



## systemaxd

Just another scare like pande lab was a few months ago; climbing at at record pace up to us, at peak i think they were making 1 million ppd more than us but died off shortly there after.

I bet same will happen to evga they have a single user that went from 0-50k ppd to 618k ppd in 2 weeks that is not a personal farm folding and the points will go down to 50k or less in 2-3 months i guarantee.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Everyone forget's one of our power folders is retooling at the moment. Once he's back and the new folders continue we will be chasing [H].


----------



## Rythym

I started folding with my gtx280


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Everyone forget's one of our power folders is retooling at the moment. Once he's back and the new folders continue we will be chasing [H].

















Just pretend he isn't. If we can take down EVGA without him, it will be icing on the cake when he comes back









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rythym*


I started folding with my gtx280










Great! Keep it up.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rythym*


I started folding with my gtx280










Yes, yes you should


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rythym*


I started folding with my gtx280










Now overclock the shaders! Boost that PPD!


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Just pretend he isn't. If we can take down EVGA without him, it will be icing on the cake when he comes back











That would be just great indeed.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klear*


I like this forum, I'll bring you guys ~22k ppd.


Dude, are the same clear @ OCF?

Welcome to our TEAM!









Welcome to all our NEW Team Members Folding !


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *klear* 
I like this forum, I'll bring you guys ~22k ppd.

Hi Klear!!

Welcome to OCN and Thanks for folding with us!









I see you've already started...

Take care and Fold On!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Dude, are the same clear @ OCF?

Welcome to our TEAM!









Welcome to all our NEW Team Members Folding !

I agree with nitteo...

Welcome to ALL of you new folders!









Now you'll see how addictive it is!


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
I agree with nitteo...

Welcome to ALL of you new folders!









Now you'll see how addictive it is!









very addicting. ive given up on gaming...went from 24/7 gaming to 24/7 folding.







.

for the cure!!!


----------



## killerhz

I am so glad I found this thread the other day. It's nice to see that I can add some points to the cause. I just can't wait to get the dummy plugs going to get all 3 the 260's cranking.


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerhz* 
I am so glad I found this thread the other day. It's nice to see that I can add some points to the cause. I just can't wait to get the dummy plugs going to get all 3 the 260's cranking.

A new epic folder has entered. Welcome to the fold. In the final hour... your rig will be one of our prized fighters.


----------



## Slappa

So guys.

With the urge to pump out more PPD, I decided to swap out windows SMP, for VMware+Linux SMP.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
very addicting. ive given up on gaming...went from 24/7 gaming to 24/7 folding.







.

for the cure!!!

Hi B-rad G,

Welcome!









Very addicting! I even re-wired my basement (2 - 20amp circuits) so I could put my farm down there, where the cool air lives! My wife thinks I'm nuts!

You know what I say ~ It won't be the first time!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Hi B-rad G,

Welcome!









Very addicting! I even re-wired my basement (2 - 20amp circuits) so I could put my farm down there, where the cool air lives! My wife thinks I'm nuts!

You know what I say ~ It won't be the first time!









Just recently? Are you also re-tooling your rig in preparation for an all out folding war with EVGA?


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
A new epic folder has entered. Welcome to the fold. In the final hour... your rig will be one of our prized fighters.

Glad to be here. Been folding much of the weekend off and on due to the rig being used for play, work and folding. From now till about 5PM est she will be just folding.


----------



## justarealguy

This really ticks me off.

260 back online.


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerhz* 
Glad to be here. Been folding much of the weekend off and on due to the rig being used for play, work and folding. From now till about 5PM est she will be just folding.









Go get 'em!!!


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justarealguy* 
This really ticks me off.

260 back online.

Might I ask what is was that got you angry??

Was it a FAH_14 core on that 260??


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Might I ask what is was that got you angry??

Was it a FAH_14 core on that 260??

It was eVGA ...

They *stole* our cookies...

:swearing::swearing::swearing: Revenge!

Edit: On a side note.

Holy crap OCN ftw! 810 posts in 3 days...!


----------



## dreadlord369

Just cause I saw this I started up my 8800 gtx folding and my 8600 gts on another rig too. Also gonna try to get my work computers folding as well, but they will prolly only push out like 200-300 points per day max but hey, every little bit helps.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dreadlord369*


Just cause I saw this I started up my 8800 gtx folding and my 8600 gts on another rig too. Also gonna try to get my work computers folding as well, but they will prolly only push out like 200-300 points per day max but hey, every little bit helps.


Very nice dreadloard!!

Welcome to the FOLD!


----------



## gre0481

It's amazing how this thread keeps growing. Even Planeterian Cannot stay away.

You too, can fight the Dark Side Planeterian. Even Lord Vader was saved in the end


----------



## killerhz

is this good?


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


It's amazing how this thread keeps growing. Even Planeterian Cannot stay away.

You too, can fight the Dark Side Planeterian. Even Lord Vader was saed in the end

















Wait. Are we the dark side or are they? I'm confused...


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


is this good?











for a single 260. yes. thats about what im getting.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


is this good?











For a single GPU, yes! I wish my GPUs could push out that kind of PPD. I get around 4,500-6,200PPD per card depending on the work unit.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


Wait. Are we the dark side or are they? I'm confused...


They're the dark side. Refer to thread page.... Um, towards the beginning. Marin's post









Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


is this good?











That's very good. That PPD is the estimate of how much you will do in a day, if it keeps the same pace. Different work units have different PPD estimates. It will evolve the more you do. It resets with a crash or so.

I had an unstable vid card OC, that's why mine crashed









Keep it up man. I used to fold from 0530-1700. Amazing what you can do while at work.


----------



## B-rad G.

im loving this 260. stays ~60C when overclocked w/ 50% fan speed (silent).

might have to buy another one soon.


----------



## planetarian

The only dark side is that which compels one to stop folding. ;p
I don't think we have to worry much about that.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


im loving this 260. stays ~60C when overclocked w/ 50% fan speed (silent).

might have to buy another one soon.










Sure, sure rub it in. I sit next to a wind tunnel. Although never sure if it's the GPU fans, or the 3 Ultra Krazes on the radiator.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Sure, sure rub it in. I sit next to a wind tunnel. Although never sure if it's the GPU fans, or the 3 Ultra Krazes on the radiator.










maybe ill just help you pay for one. eh eh ?


----------



## br3nd064

Umm...a couple hours ago EVGA was gonna pass us in 16 years. Now they'll pass us in 12.2 years. I call hackzors...


----------



## Ducky

Ah its fine, it just means they increased their PPD slightly. Once it gets to ~1 year it's gonna be a concern.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


The only dark side is that which compels one to stop folding. ;p
I don't think we have to worry much about that.


Just razzing ya







I don't mean any harm. It just adds more depth to the competition


----------



## planetarian

Oh, it goes without saying. It's fun seeing everyone working so hard for this.


----------



## B-rad G.

i think my GPU just borked out.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


i think my GPU just borked out.










At the low temps you were reporting? What happened? What are the symptoms?


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


At the low temps you were reporting? What happened? What are the symptoms?


was going fine. went back to check temps...stuck on 45C with full load on it. FahMon was reporting 500PPD.

loaded up TF2 to check on GPU 
(only me on server) ~200+ish FPS
went to a server with 10ppl ~ 90-140ish FPS

closed TF2.

reset clocks to stock settings. temps are finally going over 45C.

idk..was running fine on those clocks for days. will check it again.

OC'ed it back to where it was...now running @~59C (just started GPU2) 7715 PPD...

maybe it just needed to breathe?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


was going fine. went back to check temps...stuck on 45C with full load on it. FahMon was reporting 500PPD.

loaded up TF2 to check on GPU 
(only me on server) ~200+ish FPS
went to a server with 10ppl ~ 90-140ish FPS

closed TF2.

reset clocks to stock settings. temps are finally going over 45C.

idk..was running fine on those clocks for days. will check it again.


Same thing happened to me the other week, my card was folding along fine, I left it for a while then came back and noticed my PPD and temps were really low, it was stuck in 2D mode ;l Must have gotten to hot or didn't like the overclock, I rebooted and it was fine. Running the same overclock since and havn't had problems so it was kinda strange.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Same thing happened to me the other week, my card was folding along fine, I left it for a while then came back and noticed my PPD and temps were really low, it was stuck in 2D mode ;l Must have gotten to hot or didn't like the overclock, I rebooted and it was fine. Running the same overclock since and havn't had problems so it was kinda strange.


yeah, after loading up a game it fixed itself i guess.

maybe my Steam is mad at me because i haven't showed it affection since i got the 260.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


was going fine. went back to check temps...stuck on 45C with full load on it. FahMon was reporting 500PPD.

loaded up TF2 to check on GPU 
(only me on server) ~200+ish FPS
went to a server with 10ppl ~ 90-140ish FPS

closed TF2.

reset clocks to stock settings. temps are finally going over 45C.

idk..was running fine on those clocks for days. will check it again.

OC'ed it back to where it was...now running @~59C (just started GPU2) 7715 PPD...

maybe it just needed to breathe?


I was tweaking the priority of my SMP client, and that caused my PPD on the GPU2 client to drop from 4,500 to 800! You may want to bump up the priority of your GPU2 clients, something maybe have been taking priority of them. Of course, if you're gaming or watching videos, then you probably want them to be at the lowest priority. Any other time you should be fine though.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ lol, I know what you mean the first week or so I didn't play any games at all. I was like OMG 9000PPD cannot.. stop... I've gave in though and i've been folding less recently









EDIT: ^^ Yeah, I always have my GPU client at realtime and VMware just set to normal.


----------



## Rajb1031

It feels as if this thread has turned into a separate forum on folding lol.


----------



## B-rad G.

seems to be fixed.

back to squashing EVGA.


----------



## Brutuz

Shame my rig picks now to start to be unstable...

I'm getting a new motherboard + case + 1Tb HDD soon, I'll install Ubuntu + a new copy of Vista on that and then I'll start folding again, might be able to get 4Ghz on the CPU OC, since I'll get a TRUE copper too.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
It feels as if this thread has turned into a separate forum on folding lol.

That is exactly what I was thinking earlier.

I haven't even really read any other threads on OCN lately but this one.


----------



## teK0wnzU

I'm getting so cool people from my Q9300 Club to join in on the folding.

Hope to see them in here soon. Might have to start a Q9300 Folding Group.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
I'm getting so cool people from my Q9300 Club to join in on the folding.

Hope to see them in here soon. Might have to start a Q9300 Folding Group.

Very nice. I just got two guys I game with to start folding too.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Very nice. I just got two guys I game with to start folding too.









did you read my response post a few pages back?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
did you read my response post a few pages back?









Yes but I told them to stop folding while gaming.


----------



## Ducky

Im always tempted to game when I fold


----------



## azcrazy

i guess im doing my part 20K today, no that bad i hope


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Yes but I told them to stop folding while gaming.
















ohhhh. i thought u were saying you wanted a 260 >.<

-back on topic-
evga down to 10 years to catch up.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
ohhhh. i thought u were saying you wanted a 260 >.<

-back on topic-
evga down to 10 years to catch up.

Nah not yet!! I'm waiting for a single GPU card that crushes my current setup. Even the 285 isn't enough of a jump, IMO, to replace the lovely 8800GT's I currently have.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Nah not yet!! I'm waiting for a single GPU card that crushes my current setup. Even the 285 isn't enough of a jump, IMO, to replace the lovely 8800GT's I currently have.









That would be nice. If I win at the casinos for my birthday in March you best believe I'll be setting up a farm or 2 to up that 10 year lead


----------



## MCBrown.CA

15K! Highest daily score so far in the week and a half since I got my Franken-farm going... Was in spot ~925 in OCN's ranks last Sunday, now almost 400 spots higher!










EVGA: bring it...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
15K! Highest daily score so far in the week and a half since I got my Franken-farm going... Was in spot ~925 in OCN's ranks last Sunday, now almost 400 spots higher!










EVGA: bring it...

Ahhh crap you too will be passing me. GOOD!!!!! Crush EVGA!!!


----------



## gre0481

A new theme song for OCN Folding.

Crush 'em By Megadeth?? I could make a Youtube video









Used to do those for Guild Rivalries in a few different games!


----------



## B-rad G.

almost to 8k PPD on the 260.

watch out EVGA im on a clocking spree! biyahh!


----------



## H3||scr3am

honestly? WHAT! I'm confused... my 8800GTX has better clocks speeds then your 260... and I don't get nearly that many ppd... unfair







but nice clocks all in all


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


honestly? WHAT! I'm confused... my 8800GTX has better clocks speeds then your 260... and I don't get nearly that many ppd... unfair







but nice clocks all in all










its because ur using an EVGA card. tsk tsk. lol. nah but ill go halfs on a 260 if u want one


----------



## H3||scr3am

what lol, if I want a GTX260, you'll pay for half of it? thing is they're moer costly over here in Canada...


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


what lol, if I want a GTX260, you'll pay for half of it? thing is they're moer costly over here in Canada...










how much more costlier? id be willing to throw down a little.

and i just topped 8k.


















maybe for a second but it did it.


----------



## Crooksy

seen the person that has 40 9800GX2's he is going to fold on. using his cyber cafe to fold.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


how much more costlier? id be willing to throw down a little.

and i just topped 8k.


















maybe for a second but it did it.


sweet deal, If I ever make the jump, I'll let you know, otherwise the only thing I need now is another single slot 8800GS or an 8800GT to fill my sig rigs mobo, for maximum ppd









ALSO: make sure its still stable at those clocks on a 511 pointer...


----------



## GhostRiderZG

I'm doing my best.









So far just my WHS box is folding. I'm doing some tidying up on cables on my sig rig and will add that in when I'm finished.

Also got a HTPC box to build and just getting ready to finish my screwing around computer that will have 8600GTS in SLI.

Nothing like the big boys but everything still counts. Especially since I lost both of my parents to cancer.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


sweet deal, If I ever make the jump, I'll let you know, otherwise the only thing I need now is another single slot 8800GS or an 8800GT to fill my sig rigs mobo, for maximum ppd









ALSO: make sure its still stable at those clocks on a 511 pointer...


cool cool. i can help with that too if need be. but i'm going to bed for now. will be checking stats when i wake up. and maybe do some more OC'ing tomorrow. its folding stable so im rolling with it







.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

I wish it didn't snow that much here lately








Killed my net connection at home yesterday, still waiting for the ISP to fix that... At least I just got my hands on a new baby toy, just have to set it up, oc the crap out of it, bench it, then start VMWare


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Im always tempted to game when I fold










Simple, just stop playing FPS games and start playing MMOs. Never had a problem playing Guild Wars, Flyff, or Atlantica Online while I fold.
I blame Folding for getting me addicted to MMOs.









We're down to 8.5 years.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Where are you getting 8.5 years from?
I see people talking in years...where be these years?


----------



## Litlratt

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
its because ur using an EVGA card. tsk tsk. lol. nah but ill go halfs on a 260 if u want one









I want one


----------



## curly haired boy

back to folding again. i'm gonna be busy all day, so i'm doing a twenny-fo hour run.









GPU temps @ 65c after using rivatuner to crank the fan to 55%. i closed all the vents in the room. i need no heat in here!


----------



## ssIoHAZARD?peRM

Some good numbers from both groups.


----------



## justarealguy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *455buick* 
Might I ask what is was that got you angry??

Was it a FAH_14 core on that 260??

Yes, you may. It's EVGA lately. I just haven't liked them, and this BS where they shoot to the top because of their uber email list :<

I mean folding is folding - It's all for the cause regardless, I just don't like how EVGA is stealing!


----------



## planetarian

Very good. If you don't approve, show that you're better than that and stomp us out of our PPD lead. =)

...Though really, 'stealing'? Nah. 'promoting the crap out of', certainly. From a competitive standpoint it undoubtedly gives our team a perhaps unfair advantage; that will just make your team look even better of you can overcome it regardless. That aside, it sounds like you might be taking the competition just a _little_ too seriously. Sit back, fold, have fun. This whole thing is bringing tons more folders into the fray, and there's no way anyone can tell me that's a bad thing.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
Very good. If you don't approve, show that you're better than that and stomp us out of our PPD lead. =)

...Though really, 'stealing'? Nah. 'promoting the crap out of', certainly. From a competitive standpoint it undoubtedly gives our team a perhaps unfair advantage; that will just make your team look even better of you can overcome it regardless. That aside, it sounds like you might be taking the competition just a _little_ too seriously. Sit back, fold, have fun. This whole thing is bringing tons more folders into the fray, and there's no way anyone can tell me that's a bad thing.









It's a baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad thing. See ? I just told ya









On a serious note, competition is competition. It's not a folding war (though that'd make a pretty good title) so indeed some people might wanna take it cool...

Now gimme back my freakin inet connection at home ffs :swearing:
That way I can get my rigs to fold again so we can beat the crap out of eVGA's average ppd


----------



## murderbymodem

I got the EVGA email...I have to admit, they made it look very appealing. Very nice design. I mean just look at this:

http://www.evga.com/folding/

Explains Folding perfectly, nice page design, and even gives a walkthrough of getting it set up. Maybe if we had some nicer stickies around here, maybe a master sticky with links to everyone's guides? Then some Folding advertising on the OCN home page, on the right side over near where we have our game servers advertised maybe?

I mean look how many people that were already members here only found out about folding recently because of this little rivalry with EVGA...

Edit:

Quote:

Prize Winner SRP
X58 + GTX 285 Planetarian $660









Really Planetarian? Does your sig lie, or have you just not recieved this stuff yet? Or in a dedicated folding rig instead of your main? Congrats though...you lucky SOB...


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
Very good. If you don't approve, show that you're better than that and stomp us out of our PPD lead. =)

...Though really, 'stealing'? Nah. 'promoting the crap out of', certainly. From a competitive standpoint it undoubtedly gives our team a perhaps unfair advantage; that will just make your team look even better of you can overcome it regardless. That aside, it sounds like you might be taking the competition just a _little_ too seriously. Sit back, fold, have fun. This whole thing is bringing tons more folders into the fray, and there's no way anyone can tell me that's a bad thing.










Not to worry, we still have 8.5 years, and by then EVGA will fall at the knees of BFG and XFX









It is somewhat disheartening to see a company using folding as a marketing scheme (I mean, lets be honest here, if folding didn't involve GPU's, EVGA wouldn't be pushing it like they are), but on the other hand, we are gonna be some proud people by the time we wipe your team


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA*


15K! Highest daily score so far in the week and a half since I got my Franken-farm going... Was in spot ~925 in OCN's ranks last Sunday, now almost 400 spots higher!










EVGA: bring it...


You're currently the only person on OCN that is set to overtake me.








I threw in an SMP client last night in hopes to fend you off a little longer, I'm currently running at stock speeds on the CPU, I might need to OC it a little it looks like.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Just what the doctor ordered









I would go GPU before CPU










I used to have some GPU problems + gaming. Whenever I would go into a game, my system would slow down to a halt (obviously), so sometimes I either forget to pause it, and sometimes I forget to turn it on again.

But I just realized I had some CPU SMP issues too. Gonna postpone this for a while, folding isn't as easy as it used to be.


----------



## planetarian

Ducky: Oh certainly, I'm positive they're making plenty of cash from the folding project that they wouldn't normally be, from our team and otherwise. That said, I can't be inclined to complain too much if they're helping bring more people into the project and happen to make some cash off of it in the meantime. If I were a corporation I'd jump on any chance to make some money as well. Normally I'd be more opposed to a corporation taking advantage of its users to earn more profit, but in such cases that usually tends to not have much *mutual* benefit in the end, which isn't the case with promoting Folding.

At the same time, I'm aware of the fact that it's unlikely that anything I say on the matter would be taken very seriously to begin with, as I'm easy to perceive as biased thanks to the fact that I just won crap from them, and that it's my team that they're promoting. Nothing I say will really overcome that, but oh well.

Redmist: Thanks! I should be receiving that stuff today actually, but knowing my luck I won't, thanks to my housemate likely not being awake when the UPS guy arrives. As usual.


----------



## CL3P20

I am re-working one of my main folders currently..finished vmodding XFX 8800GT and installing the waterloop.. should help to get me back into 'respectable' PPD standings soon enough.









Also waiting on 780i back from RMA, to get meh super-GS's back into the fold as well.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I am re-working one of my main folders currently..finished vmodding XFX 8800GT and installing the waterloop.. should help to get me back into 'respectable' PPD standings soon enough.









Also waiting on 780i back from RMA, to get meh super-GS's back into the fold as well.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Struggling back into GPU folding with Windows Server 2k8 where, although they're being a PITA with HD access (or something like that), the new ATI drivers work.


----------



## Ducky

You are still here being a good sport planetarian. We are all biased towards our own teams, so long as we arent asses to eachother though it's all good!


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


I am re-working one of my main folders currently..finished vmodding XFX 8800GT and installing the waterloop.. should help to get me back into 'respectable' PPD standings soon enough.









Also waiting on 780i back from RMA, to get meh super-GS's back into the fold as well.


woo! the doctor is in!


----------



## lordikon

ARG, my computer just crashed while watching a full-screen you-tube vid. I reboot, restart my GPU2 and SMP clients and the SMP client says the core is corrupt and it starts a new WU. 13 hours of SMP folding down the tubes....


----------



## ssIoHAZARD?peRM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


You are still here being a good sport planetarian. We are all biased towards our own teams, so long as we arent asses to eachother though it's all good!


Well said ,and i hope everyone remembers this .I just put my laptop this PC and me PS3 to work over the last 3 days and it feels good to be helping more then any rivalry.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I used to have some GPU problems + gaming. Whenever I would go into a game, my system would slow down to a halt (obviously), so sometimes I either forget to pause it, and sometimes I forget to turn it on again.

But I just realized I had some CPU SMP issues too. Gonna postpone this for a while, folding isn't as easy as it used to be.


Simple solution: Stop gaming









I have a dedicated folding rig and a dedicated gaming rig and I don't even use my gaming rig that much anymore


----------



## BLKKROW

i will be getting my 8800gts going soon what kinda ppd should i get?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


i will be getting my 8800gts going soon what kinda ppd should i get?


G92 or G80?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


i will be getting my 8800gts going soon what kinda ppd should i get?


4,500 - 6,300 depending on the WU and how well it OCs.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


G92 or G80?


That is a good point, I always assume g92 when I hear 8800gts. The points I listed above are for a g92, it is is a g80 then I'd guess 3,700 - 5,500.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
4,500 - 6,300 depending on the WU and how well it OCs.

That's based on the G92 core...

If it's the GTS (G80) in your signature then I would say (depending on the work unit) ~3,300 - ~5,000 PPD


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Not to worry, we still have 8.5 years, and by then EVGA will fall at the knees of BFG and XFX









It is somewhat disheartening to see a company using folding as a marketing scheme (I mean, lets be honest here, if folding didn't involve GPU's, EVGA wouldn't be pushing it like they are), but on the other hand, we are gonna be some proud people by the time we wipe your team









I don't know Ducky how is this any different than Ford and Yoplait sponsoring the Komen foundation. No company does this type of sponsorship without calculating benefits for their shareholder.

In this case the good news, IMO, is that Folding got a ton of publicity. Just look EVGA has 800+ active folders, we have grown to 700+ folders and both teams are pumping out WU's. Win for folding, OCN & EVGA.


----------



## macgregor98

Im running the CPU based [email protected] Gonna get thee GPU based one setup later.

p.s. I run it all day everyday from about nine in teh morning to ten at night. give or take a couple of hours when i turn the machine off during the day.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *macgregor98* 
Im running the CPU based [email protected] Gonna get thee GPU based one setup later.

p.s. I run it all day everyday from about nine in teh morning to ten at night. give or take a couple of hours when i turn the machine off during the day.

SMP client I hope?

They need to make SMP easier to set up...I see so many people with mutli-core processors running the singe-core client, including me before I was this in to folding.








They should make the main CPU tray client automatically detect if the processor is capable of SMP or not and automatically get SMP WUs.

Turn the machine off?! Why in the world would you do something like that!?









Just kidding


----------



## macgregor98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


SMP client I hope?

They need to make SMP easier to set up...I see so many people with mutli-core processors running the singe-core client, including me before I was this in to folding.








They should make the main CPU tray client automatically detect if the processor is capable of SMP or not and automatically get SMP WUs.

Turn the machine off?! Why in the world would you do something like that!?









Just kidding










wasnt earlier...just fixed it. :swearing:


----------



## macgregor98

the problem is the smc client isnt connecting to get my work.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *macgregor98*


the problem is the smc client isnt connecting to get my work.


Close all folders and programs related to folding and then open it and try it again, that's how I always got mine to work. I always get that problem upon a new install.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


SMP client I hope?

They need to make SMP easier to set up...I see so many people with mutli-core processors running the singe-core client, including me before I was this in to folding.








They should make the main CPU tray client automatically detect if the processor is capable of SMP or not and automatically get SMP WUs.

Turn the machine off?! Why in the world would you do something like that!?









Just kidding










Yeah, the first time I tried to set up SMP, I failed at it. Something just wasn't working, so I gave up.

Until now.
SMP + GPU2 on my sig rig.
Now I need to figure out what the hell with wrong with the GPU2 on the 8800GTX...


----------



## Zoki318

As soon as this Uber FARM is up and running we will DESTROY EVGA.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-cafe-net.html


----------



## Oscuro

I want to see the Cafe Farm running!


----------



## curly haired boy

just broke 6000 total ^__^


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
just broke 6000 total ^__^

Every milestone counts, every point counts. Thanks for your contribution to OCN eventually kicking EVGA's ***.


----------



## batman113

Nearly in Top 1000!! I'm at 1300! I'm planning on building a dedicated gpu rig when i can get the money together.http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...pu-folder.html


----------



## murderbymodem

Random thought: does anyone else think the newer EVGA 9800GTs are ugly?

New
Old

Glad I got myself one of the older ones (not a superclock, but I just OCed it to the superclock speeds), they look much better imo.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Random thought: does anyone else think the newer EVGA 9800GTs are ugly?

New
Old

Glad I got myself one of the older ones (not a superclock, but I just OCed it to the superclock speeds), they look much better imo.


I like the new one.


----------



## mega_option101

I just put my 3870x2 online









That should bring me to 6k PPD


----------



## planetarian

EVGA seems to be fond of making random things out of their logo. heatsink fins, waterblock fins, vent cutouts...

I think both designs look alright, though neither really stands out for me.


----------



## killerhz

just got the 68 ohm resistors. Can't wait to make the dummy plugs and get the other 260's in the fold, lol. This is so much fun.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*


just got the 68 ohm resistors. Can't wait to make the dummy plugs and get the other 260's in the fold, lol. This is so much fun.


Nice


----------



## Ducky

The green PCB is yuck.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I just put my 3870x2 online









That should bring me to 6k PPD











Don't you start! Carp I may have to get a 295 to maintain my lead!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Don't you start! Carp I may have to get a 295 to maintain my lead!




















Teehee


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Got my dummy plug up and working... woot!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
Got my dummy plug up and working... woot!

That is great!!!


----------



## gre0481

Holy linkbacks Batman!

We're creeping up in the PPD, just need a little more


----------



## murderbymodem

My XFX 9600GSO is only getting around 2000PPD on 511 WUs. How high should I OC it? I would just experiment, but seeing as we're at war I can't afford to be getting EUEs


----------



## nitteo

My parts area arriving tortuously slowly one-by one...


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


My XFX 9600GSO is only getting around 2000PPD on 511 WUs. How high should I OC it? I would just experiment, but seeing as we're at war I can't afford to be getting EUEs










The HD4850 in my sig rig doesn't get anywhere near that :swearing:
Curse you MSI ! Fortunately I got some moneyz today that I was really happy to spend right away on yet another gfx card, or should I say 2 more ?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *batman113*


Nearly in Top 1000!! I'm at 1300! I'm planning on building a dedicated gpu rig when i can get the money together.http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...pu-folder.html


Very cool, if you're in the top 1500 you can apply for a post-bit that will show up below your avatar.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Holy linkbacks Batman!

We're creeping up in the PPD, just need a little more










It looks like we might break another record for PPD today. I think we have a lot of new members who are still learning about folding, once they can learn how to do things like run multiple GPUs, get SMP client running on all cores then we start seeing our points increase.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


The HD4850 in my sig rig doesn't get anywhere near that :swearing:
Curse you ATI ! Fortunately I got some moneyz today that I was really happy to spend right away on yet another gfx card, or should I say 2 more ?










fixed.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Yeah yeah, we'll see how your 9600GSO fares against a 4870X2


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Yeah yeah, we'll see how your 9600GSO fares against a 4870X2










I think you mean my 9800GT, my 9600GSO, and the 9600GSO in my Dad's rig when he decides to leave it running.









and my Q6600 and E2140 if we're counting CPUs. (I should get my Dad's E1200 folding...)
Oh, and don't forget the ultimate WU cruncher, my 2.8ghz Pentium 4.


----------



## jarble

the farm is supposed to be home tomorrow!!!!!! then we will see what type of ppd record's I can break


----------



## rcranfield

I know this will toss fuel on the fire, but if it gets more points, so much the better. Team EVGA is now the number 2 folding team behind [H[ardOCP. Maximum PC is 3 and you guys are 4.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## killerhz

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I forgot my resistors at work.







No dummy plugs for me today. Damn it...:swearing:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcranfield*


I know this will toss fuel on the fire, but if it gets more points, so much the better. Team EVGA is now the number 2 folding team behind [H[ardOCP. Maximum PC is 3 and you guys are 4.
Keep up the great work.










See I need to get these other folding.


----------



## planetarian

Quote:



I know this will toss fuel on the fire, but if it gets more points, so much the better. Team EVGA is now the number 2 folding team behind [H[ardOCP. Maximum PC is 3 and you guys are 4.
Keep up the great work.


omitting the all-important "context", that is. ;p


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I think you mean my 9800GT, my 9600GSO, and the 9600GSO in my Dad's rig when he decides to leave it running.









and my Q6600 and E2140 if we're counting CPUs. (I should get my Dad's E1200 folding...)
Oh, and don't forget the ultimate WU cruncher, my 2.8ghz Pentium 4.










I lol'ed at the P4.

Purchased a whole new rig in the end instead of just upgrading as I thought at first, and this one I won't have to upgrade for a few years. Finally gonna be able to get working on my old comps and the ones at work. Wish I could have these run SMP too, but for now it's only GPU2.

Edit: Seems I was right about my E2180 after all, 59mins still at 0%...


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcranfield*


I know this will toss fuel on the fire


A couple of songs come to mind: Fuel (Metallica)
"Gimme fuel, gimme fire, gimme that which I desire."









Or: Fuel My Fire (Prodigy)
"People like you just fuel my fire."


----------



## nafljhy

my new cards are here! time to get retooling.







gonna go get them installed now. be back in a flash!


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcranfield*


I know this will toss fuel on the fire, but if it gets more points, so much the better. Team EVGA is now the number 2 folding team behind [H[ardOCP. Maximum PC is 3 and you guys are 4.
Keep up the great work.











And you've been doing this for how long?? Not even a whole week??

Start braggin when you can last for the long haul! You still have a long way to go. If you keep up this pace you'll get there.

See you on the flip side


----------



## mortimersnerd

Good thing they are only ahead of us by 200k and their points look to be leveling off.


----------



## rcranfield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


omitting the all-important "context", that is. ;p


They'll figure out the context. I have confidence.


----------



## ssIoHAZARD?peRM

lets not get all testosterone filled ,Fold for the Cure reason #1

(reason 2 is hope you burn out parts and have to buy new more expensive ones







)


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcranfield*


I know this will toss fuel on the fire, but if it gets more points, so much the better. Team EVGA is now the number 2 folding team behind [H[ardOCP. Maximum PC is 3 and you guys are 4.
Keep up the great work.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *ÃŸÃÃ¶HÃ&#8230;ZÃ&#8230;RDÂ§pÃ«RM*


lets not get all testosterone filled ,Fold for the Cure reason #1

*(reason 2 is hope you burn out parts and have to buy new more expensive ones*







)


Nice.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ÃŸÃÃ¶HÃ&#8230;ZÃ&#8230;RDÂ§pÃ«RM*


lets not get all testosterone filled ,Fold for the Cure reason #1

(reason 2 is hope you burn out parts and have to buy new more expensive ones







)



Maybe this is part of EVGA's marketing scheme??









Well truth be told, if they were so confident; they wouldn't be checking up on our thread


----------



## rcranfield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


And you've been doing this for how long?? Not even a whole week??

Start braggin when you can last for the long haul! You still have a long way to go. If you keep up this pace you'll get there.

See you on the flip side










In a sense you are right. We do need to prove our consistency. We've had some big folders and lost some big folders along the way, but our numbers continue to grow. It seems like when we lose a big folder, they are replaced by a lot of little guys that make a huge differnce.
But I have to ask as I don't know the answer. How long did it take you guys to make top 20? We were right at a year, and it looks like we will be number 15 in a month.
Then the real hard work starts for us.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Maybe this is part of EVGA's marketing scheme??









Well truth be told, if they were so confident; they wouldn't be checking up on our thread










dont say that. its is nice to talk to people from the other teams


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Edit: Seems I was right about my E2180 after all, 59mins still at 0%...


My E2140 @ 2.8ghz usually gets somewhere between 800-1000PPD.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcranfield*


In a sense you are right. We do need to prove our consistency. We've had some big folders and lost some big folders along the way, but our numbers continue to grow. It seems like when we lose a big folder, they are replaced by a lot of little guys that make a huge differnce.
But I have to ask as I don't know the answer. How long did it take you guys to make top 20? We were right at a year, and it looks like we will be number 15 in a month.
Then the real hard work starts for us.


Well, before GPU2, folding was slow going; and was alot more expensive to get a farm going. And before Quad cores?? Sheesh. You guys came about at a really good time


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


My E2140 @ 2.8ghz usually gets somewhere between 800-1000PPD.


Well the E2180 is running on a crappy ASRock mobo and I have to link FSB & PCI-E in the bios if I want it to get past 2.2GHz, else no POST. And let's just say I'm not too confident doing this to the HD4850. But anyway got it to work now, just takes 1h10 for 1%, cya in 4 days


----------



## ssIoHAZARD?peRM

honestly i could care less i fold because i can.I as a child grew up with a cousin who had MS and CP .HE was the Jerrys kids telethon poster child one year back in the late 70's. He went on to graduate HS (was not supposed to live to 25) at age 30 and is still alive living assisted on his own with a job and a long term girlfriend .I never thought of him as different even tho he had 12 fingers and toes and had a hard time walking he is my cousin and my friend .If i can help future children not have to go threw what he did (he explained a lot of it to me when i was 18 and he was 25) and the pain he has had and does to this day * its worth it to just fold because i can *

He to this day even as a adult in his mid 40's is *my hero* for all that he has suffered and overcome to just LIVE


----------



## rcranfield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


dont say that. its is nice to talk to people from the other teams










I agree 100%. Actually a few of you guys have wandered into the EVGA Folding Forum, and have been welcomed there like brothers (choke, hack).
Up until recently we have been so into our teams rise past others we never noticed who we were passing. Now that things have slowed and we can actually see our competition and know names in the groups, it makes it far more interesting and adds to the fun of it. We have only respect for your team and hope to be in your shoes someday looking at the upstarts who want to pass us up. 
Now who would that be? Oh yea, nobody is on our tail.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ÃŸÃÃ¶HÃ&#8230;ZÃ&#8230;RDÂ§pÃ«RM* 
honestly i could care less i fold because i can.I as a child grew up with a cousin who had MS and CP .HE was the Jerrys kids telethon poster child one year back in the late 70's. He went on to graduate HS (was not supposed to live to 25) at age 30 and is still alive living assisted on his own with a job and a long term girlfriend .I never thought of him as different even tho he had 12 fingers and toes and had a hard time walking he is my cousin and my friend .If i can help future children not have to go threw what he did (he explained a lot of it to me when i was 18 and he was 25) and the pain he has had and does to this day *its worth it to just fold because i can*

He to this day even as a adult in his mid 40's is *my hero* for all that he has suffered and overcome to just LIVE

Thank you for sharing. It's very inspirational when you have someone truly dedicated. Some of us may not have "extreme case scenarios" of why we fold. And actually i'm not sure of a good way to put it. I'll just leave it as that.

For example, I have eczema. So what; it's genetic. That's not why I fold. But I fold for the better good. For any genetic problems, abnormalities.
All in all, the knowledge that can be gained from this project is nearly limitless; Because once you have one breakthrough, it is followed by many others.

I'm not going to turn this into another why I fold thread; but I just wanted to thank you for your contribution. I have that thread linked in my SIG.

And I want any other teams to know, I'm not dishing out personal insults.

Smack is smack. It fires people up. I won't talk about anyone's Mom, there dog; etc. No low blows.

I don't wish EVGA to lower there PPD. Quite the opposite. I just want OCN to increase theirs









If we continue to raise the bar on both sides, we'll just be increasing the work that is being done. That's better for the cause right??

So, that being said. FOLD on for the cure!


----------



## rcranfield

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
Well, before GPU2, folding was slow going; and was alot more expensive to get a farm going. And before Quad cores?? Sheesh. You guys came about at a really good time









We like to keep that in perspective. The points are all relative. If you were folding before the GPU2 came out, so was everyone else, so the rate of rise through the ranks would have been the same as us, even though the points would have been less.
But you are right. We did sart at about the right time. I actually started before the GPU2 came out and tied up every computers CPU I could get my hands on. Even if it was an old P4 that cranked out a whopping 400 PPD. The Dell I was folding on I ran 3dMark06 just to see how it would do. I scored about 800 (eight hundred). I had two older Sony Vaios tied up when my girls were home from college, my personal laptop, and 2 other home computers with an AMD 4800+ and an E6850. 4000 PPD was a treat, but not sustainable.


----------



## rcranfield

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
Thank you for sharing. It's very inspirational when you have someone truly dedicated. Some of us may not have "extreme case scenarios" of why we fold. And actually i'm not sure of a good way to put it. I'll just leave it as that.

For example, I have eczema. So what; it's genetic. That's not why I fold. But I fold for the better good. For any genetic problems, abnormalities.
All in all, the knowledge that can be gained from this project is nearly limitless; Because once you have one breakthrough, it is followed by many others.

I'm not going to turn this into another why I fold thread; but I just wanted to thank you for your contribution. I have that thread linked in my SIG.

And I want any other teams to know, I'm not dishing out personal insults.

Smack is smack. It fires people up. I won't talk about anyone's Mom, there dog; etc. No low blows.

I don't wish EVGA to lower there PPD. Quite the opposite. I just want OCN to increase theirs









If we continue to raise the bar on both sides, we'll just be increasing the work that is being done. That's better for the cause right??

So, that being said. FOLD on for the cure!

Well said, my friend. And THAT is exactly why we are intruding on your forum. I don't think any of us has crossed the line in smack. It really looks more like encouragement with an edge to it to me. You all are welcome in our forum as well. If you haven't checked us out, come on over and visit a while. We don't bite. In fact we have an unspoken 'no flame' policy.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
Well said, my friend. And THAT is exactly why we are intruding on your forum. I don't think any of us has crossed the line in smack. It really looks more like encouragement with an edge to it to me. You all are welcome in our forum as well. If you haven't checked us out, come on over and visit a while. We don't bite. In fact we have an unspoken 'no flame' policy.

It's a welcome intrusion. It was just a raz







I'm sure you'll find plenty of helpful info on here as well. This isn't the only forum I view; but it has become my home forum







Unfortunately right now OCN seems to be the only one I have exclusive access to. I'm currently deployed, and I think someone who sets up our firewall has an affinity for OCN (Knock on Wood).

My wife is currently hooking up her rig as I speak. She's just moved into our new apartment. I told her it's a priority to get it up and running. Hopefully my rig will be out of storage tomorrow.

I started folding on an AMD 3500+. It was rather weak







And my Turion 62 (I forget their naming scheme), had it's death aided by folding







That an HP's battery issues from a year ago







But I reckon my VAIO at 2ghz will join the fold as well. At least this one is a dual core


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
It's a welcome intrusion. It was just a raz







I'm sure you'll find plenty of helpful info on here as well. This isn't the only forum I view; but it has become my home forum







Unfortunately right now OCN seems to be the only one I have exclusive access to. I'm currently deployed, and I think someone who sets up our firewall has an affinity for OCN (Knock on Wood).

My wife is currently hooking up her rig as I speak. She's just moved into our new apartment. I told her it's a priority to get it up and running. Hopefully my rig will be out of storage tomorrow.

I started folding on an AMD 3500+. It was rather weak







And my Turion 62 (I forget their naming scheme), had it's death aided by folding







That an HP's battery issues from a year ago







But I reckon my VAIO at 2ghz will join the fold as well. At least this one is a dual core

















you told her its a priority huh? thats awesome. and welcome to CA.







can't wait to go back.


----------



## pr0bie

Question, ive been saving for an i7 build. Should have all the funds by april(just over a months time). Now the asus p6t6 revolution i was looking at would i be better going for 6 single slot cards eg 9800gt/gtx+ or for the likes of 4x gtx 295,285,280. Or six of the single slot 4870s. Is it even possible to to rip open 6x gtx 295s/285s and chuck on watercooling and fold on them on that board. If it is possible is it pointless because of bandwith limitations?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 







you told her its a priority huh? thats awesome. and welcome to CA.







can't wait to go back.


Sad thing is I don't think we have internet there yet







I don't think I can walk her through tethering her wifi to her I-phone either







Hopefully she can piggyback until they install cable.

As far as a 6x I7 Folding rig. Do you plan on gaming on the rig, etc?

Folding farms are more for a rig you do not use; as if you were to game; You probably wouldn't want to be folding on your GPU's.

IMO it would be more cost effectie to build an AMD Quad card folder, than spend the money on I7, DDR3, etc. You can even find a P6N or P7N on here if you want to roll intel, with an e1200 CPU.

I don't think anyone has made an I7 GPU Farm yet, so you may be in virgin waters there.


----------



## lordikon

We finally had a point update where we passed EVGA! It has been about a week.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4


----------



## gre0481

Hmmm. Last Point update puts us at 2







Hmmm. The competition continues. Hmmm. Yes. MUAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## rcranfield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Hmmm. Last Point update puts us at 2







Hmmm. The competition continues. Hmmm. Yes. MUAHAHAHAHA.











Yep, but look at the points today and the points this week.


----------



## corky dorkelson

They are gonna trend downward again, just you watch. I have been saying that all along.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcranfield*


Yep, but look at the points today and the points this week.










The past is the past. You're slowing down


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


The past is the past. You're slowing down










Nonsense. Say that again in a week or two ...or three... when Nitteo and Knitelife get their farms up at full capacity.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


Nonsense. Say that again in a week or two ...or three... when Nitteo and Knitelife get their farms up at full capacity.










lol.. you quoted one of our members.









though you are right about nitteo and knitelife. once they are full ramped. evga is gonna be left in the dust!


----------



## teK0wnzU

lol... he said 'members'...


----------



## ssIoHAZARD?peRM

what great is all the points posted today alone.Good job everyone


----------



## mortimersnerd

There are definitely a lot of members upgrading/retooling, especially with the news of EVGA being ahead of us. It will only be a week or two before we overtake them, and then be in 2nd place. I'm going to have a few upgrades, but can't talk about that yet.

Also, we don't want to beat EVGA by them slowing down. We want to pass them while they are growing, but at a slower rate. That earns the most bragging rights.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ÃŸÃÃ¶HÃ&#8230;ZÃ&#8230;RDÂ§pÃ«RM* 
what great is all the points posted today alone.Good job everyone

It's really exciting. I haven't seen this much excitement in the fold before.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
There are definitely a lot of members upgrading/retooling, especially with the news of EVGA being ahead of us. It will only be a week or two before we overtake them, and then be in 2nd place. I'm going to have a few upgrades, but can't talk about that yet.

Also, we don't want to beat EVGA by them slowing down. We want to pass them while they are growing, but at a slower rate. That earns the most bragging rights.

And contributes to the cure..









Good job everyone, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## rcranfield

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
Nonsense. Say that again in a week or two ...or three... when Nitteo and Knitelife get their farms up at full capacity.









That is not my style. I would never insult you guys in your own house. You deserve nothing but respect for the work you do. I wouldn't insult you either in the EVGA forums.
I agree with the poster. We have a lot of new people who are just learning how to fold. Adding them came quickly, teaching them how to optimize heir production will take longer. Some will stay, some will go. You guys know the routine I am sure. But we have added a lot of dedicated people.


----------



## mortimersnerd

The only thing that really bothers me about the EVGA team is that 1 member makes up 20% of the production and the top 3 make of 1/3 of your production. You have more members than us, yet you have less that get above 6k ppd. You have 49, we have 71. With being an older team (yet still new in comparison to others) our points seem to be better distributed and the responsibility does fall on just a couple people. If we lost our top 3 folders, it would be sad but the team wouldn't suffer that much, unlike how EVGA is. Its like having all your eggs in one basket.

Just an observation with analysis, not intended to be insulting in any way.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rcranfield* 
That is not my style. I would never insult you guys in your own house. You deserve nothing but respect for the work you do. I wouldn't insult you either in the EVGA forums.
I agree with the poster. We have a lot of new people who are just learning how to fold. Adding them came quickly, teaching them how to optimize heir production will take longer. Some will stay, some will go. You guys know the routine I am sure. But we have added a lot of dedicated people.

Yeah, I've noticed alot of new people with "Folding Help" questions.
I still have alot to learn about the new High Performance clients. My wife isn't quite up to speed on configuring folding, drivers, etc. She was able to get the GPU back on board; but it seems the SMP is down for the count until I get back.

SO hopefully through experience, I'll be able to help with new folders. I'm going to be needing some help as is getting set up again


----------



## gre0481

Just edged out on the point update by EVGA.

306,058 Points update for EVGA

305,648 Points update for OCN


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I got my P5n32e back from RMA!!!

That's (3!!!) pci-e slots.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Just nabbed an 8800GTS (G92 of course) for $90 shipped on fleabay.







If I can get my family's rig up and folding, I should be pushing 20k in a few weeks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


lol.. you quoted one of our members.









though you are right about nitteo and knitelife. once they are full ramped. evga is gonna be left in the dust!










Psh... minor details...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rcranfield*


That is not my style. I would never insult you guys in your own house. You deserve nothing but respect for the work you do. I wouldn't insult you either in the EVGA forums. 
I agree with the poster. We have a lot of new people who are just learning how to fold. Adding them came quickly, teaching them how to optimize heir production will take longer. Some will stay, some will go. You guys know the routine I am sure. But we have added a lot of dedicated people.


I never meant to imply that you were insulting us - everything I've seen from both sides is just good-natured teasing. Besides, I was actually quoting - on accident,







- one of our members. lol...


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


just nabbed an 8800gts (g92 of course) for $90 shipped on fleabay. :d if i can get my family's rig up and folding, i should be pushing 20k in a few weeks.

Psh... Minor details...









I never meant to imply that you were insulting us - everything i've seen from both sides is just good-natured teasing. Besides, i was actually quoting - on accident,







- one of our members. Lol...


thx btw


----------



## curly haired boy

coming up on the end of my 24 hour folding cycle.







broke 7000, and i've got 1 hour left on this 511.

i absolutely HAVE to take a break from folding, though. my RMA came through and my replacement hard drive is here. i need to have the RAID 1 array rebuild overnight.









never fear, i'll be folding again soon enough.


----------



## pr0bie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
Sad thing is I don't think we have internet there yet







I don't think I can walk her through tethering her wifi to her I-phone either







Hopefully she can piggyback until they install cable.

As far as a 6x I7 Folding rig. Do you plan on gaming on the rig, etc?

Folding farms are more for a rig you do not use; as if you were to game; You probably wouldn't want to be folding on your GPU's.

IMO it would be more cost effectie to build an AMD Quad card folder, than spend the money on I7, DDR3, etc. You can even find a P6N or P7N on here if you want to roll intel, with an e1200 CPU.

I don't think anyone has made an I7 GPU Farm yet, so you may be in virgin waters there.

From time to time gaming, but ive still got my sig rig and another pc gaming worthy at home. A courier company owes me $2000(w00t) plus what ive saved and i want to go i7. I would like to make a folding farm so i guess virgin waters ahead lol. I dont really get alot of time to game anymore. 6x 9800gts maybe


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pr0bie* 
From time to time gaming, but ive still got my sig rig and another pc gaming worthy at home. A courier company owes me $2000(w00t) plus what ive saved and i want to go i7. I would like to make a folding farm so i guess virgin waters ahead lol. I dont really get alot of time to game anymore. 6x 9800gts maybe









That would be pretty sweet. Pics are a requirement!

I can't wait till I get back home. I should have all the parts ready for a dedicated dual 8800 rig









Kind of sounds funny though, I'm more excited to set up a second rig just to sit and fold, then I was my sig rig....lol.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
coming up on the end of my 24 hour folding cycle.







broke 7000, and i've got 1 hour left on this 511.

i absolutely HAVE to take a break from folding, though. my RMA came through and my replacement hard drive is here. i need to have the RAID 1 array rebuild overnight.









never fear, i'll be folding again soon enough.

Don't forget to throw a GTX295 in there before you boot it all back up, I've heard that helps the PPD a little bit.


----------



## Tator Tot

Getting a new Job, and after I pay off my debt (a 2 weeks to a month depending.) I'm probably grabbing 2 8800GTs and doing some 10k ppd action.

I just don't have the money to fold on my GSOs right now. But they are ready to.


----------



## teK0wnzU

I still want a 9800 GX2.
I hear they own at folding.
Damn EVGA for not selling them anymore.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Don't forget to throw a GTX295 in there before you boot it all back up, I've heard that helps the PPD a little bit.











i WISH i could, man.


----------



## Slappa

Damn, I'm excited for the midnight update. Looks like we're going to break our previous record for highest points in a day.


----------



## Oscuro

Sweet, if we do, that means my 5000+ points today will have contributed!
My SMP unit is due in like, 14 hours though.
I found out that my 8800GTX was unstable at stock.....guh. Weird card.
Clocked it down a bit, see if that works. If it doesn't, I'm going to try driver switching.


----------



## gre0481

Someone screen shot the update. I won't be able to load it as my surfing hours have expired


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Someone screen shot the update. I won't be able to load it as my surfing hours have expired










Huh? How does that work? You can still get here to see the screen shot?


----------



## Valicious

Just fired up another 8800gs, hopefully that'll help. Running at 21.6kppd


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Huh? How does that work? You can still get here to see the screen shot?


He's in Iraq so I am guessing they limit his access to the interweb. He probably posted before he had to get off.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Someone screen shot the update. I won't be able to load it as my surfing hours have expired










31 minutes left. We've been pretty consistently high with our point updates today.

Lets put it this way:

We've been averaging 100,000 points per hour, at 9pm we were at ~2,105,000 points for the day, and our record is 2,296,000 points in a day. At the current rate we should hit a little over 2,400,000 points, which would break the current record by around 100,000 points. Great job OCN.

It has been great to see all the new folders asking questions about setting up their CPU/GPUs to fold.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


it has been great to see all the new folders asking questions about setting up their cpu/gpus to fold.


qft!!


----------



## Roke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


It has been great to see all the new folders asking questions about setting up their CPU/GPUs to fold.


Agreed!!


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


He's in Iraq so I am guessing they limit his access to the interweb. He probably posted before he had to get off.











THat's the thing. OCN seems to be the exception. The only thing I'm limited on with OCN is photobucket and imageshack. Some work though, I'l have to follow a pic link to see which hoster is allowed









Dang big brother


----------



## lordikon

It is also worth noting that even though EVGA has around 500 new members, 310 of them haven't turned in *anything* today. Around 40 of our 90 haven't turned in anything today.

I wonder how many of those are SMP clients that can take more than a day? My SMP client takes about 30 hours.

EDIT: END OF DAY UPDATE

We did in fact break our record for the most points in a day! 2,389,222 points. About 85,000 above the old record. EVGA had its second highest day ever with 2,521,986 points.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


It is also worth noting that even though EVGA has around 500 new members, 310 of them haven't turned in *anything* today. Around 40 of our 90 haven't turned in anything today.

I wonder how many of those are SMP clients that can take more than a day. My SMP client takes about 30 hours.

EDIT: END OF DAY UPDATE

We did in fact break our record for the most points in a day! 2,389,222 points. About 85,000 above the old record. EVGA had its second highest day ever with 2,521,986 points.


GJ everyone!

Keep on folding!


----------



## BLADEY

I started folding abiur 4 days ago mayve less, well 3 and i have 10000 points


----------



## nafljhy

very nice bladey! keep it up man!


----------



## gre0481

Did we get a 24 hr PPD update??


----------



## kazakia

They're still beating us by 192k PPD!

ramp up the OCs


----------



## riko99

once i get my new proc and card i'll prob start folding on a more regular basis again... Sadly though my rig is not being kind to me in ppd so i have stopped until i can run at least one smp properly and the GPU at the same time.


----------



## DennisC

I just started folding 2 days ago and now I have 6310 points.


----------



## BLADEY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
very nice bladey! keep it up man!

TY, if only i could overclock my ps3 ????

Yea my HD 3870's are going ahrd i havent even pushed then i myt bios mod...

Also i think withen the next monoth or 2 i might get a folding pc. this stuff is addictive

Ocn 4lyf?


----------



## ljason8eg

Seems like it's taking a long time for my results to show up on the extreme overclocking folding site. My SMP that finsihed a couple hours ago didn't make it in, and a few GPU WUs didn't either. Right now on stanford's site, i have 3500 more points than the extreme overclocking site says I have.

Guess the 3AM update will be a good one for me.


----------



## P?P?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA* 
15K! Highest daily score so far in the week and a half since I got my Franken-farm going... Was in spot ~925 in OCN's ranks last Sunday, now almost 400 spots higher!










EVGA: bring it...

oh your not passing me that easily (p3psi_at_ocnet) i'm gonna push my rig for all it's got!!

Edit: ha passed you by 1k but its close


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Seems like it's taking a long time for my results to show up on the extreme overclocking folding site. My SMP that finsihed a couple hours ago didn't make it in, and a few GPU WUs didn't either. Right now on stanford's site, i have 3500 more points than the extreme overclocking site says I have.

Guess the 3AM update will be a good one for me.









Have you tried http://kakaostats.com/t.php?filter=a...text=ljason8eg


----------



## murderbymodem

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=382625

Man, I'm seriously all over the price!








(Man, how was I getting almost 13,000 on the 13th!?!)

Got the rig at my Dad's back up, I'm gona keep checking VNC to make sure it dosen't get shut off.:swearing:







Doing some OCing via VNC atm








580/1700/1000 on the 9600GSO, shader is the only thing that matters for folding, correct?


----------



## ipod4ever

Yes shaders is the main thing that will give a ppd increase.


----------



## H3||scr3am

too bad my main rig is down and I haven't been able to get any of my folding rigs up...







ppd is 0 right now... really sucks... hopefully the sig rig decides to boot up again today...


----------



## ssIoHAZARD?peRM

Congrats OCN great day totals.Between the two of our teams we crushed some serious points


----------



## planetarian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=382625

Man, I'm seriously all over the price!








(Man, how was I getting almost 13,000 on the 13th!?!)

Got the rig at my Dad's back up, I'm gona keep checking VNC to make sure it dosen't get shut off.:swearing:







Doing some OCing via VNC atm








580/1700/1000 on the 9600GSO, shader is the only thing that matters for folding, correct?

You think that's bad?:








I've never seen such a wide confidence graph. Maybe it will finally start leveling out now.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ÃŸÃÃ¶HÃ&#8230;ZÃ&#8230;RDÂ§pÃ«RM*


Congrats OCN great day totals.Between the two of our teams we crushed some serious points


Absolutely.

We might just power through the whole [email protected] project with this kinda competition!









I've said this like 1000 times by now but Thanks to all the new folders! You're helping a good cause.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Doing some OCing via VNC atm








580/1700/1000 on the 9600GSO, shader is the only thing that matters for folding, correct?


Actually, with the 8800GS/9600GSO, the memory also plays a role. OC the ram up about 50-75mhz for another little boost in PPD.


----------



## murderbymodem

Thanks, up to 2508PPD on a 511 WU.

OCing from school via LogMeIn ftw!








(OperaUSB







)


----------



## .Style

Stupid 511 WU...2.8k ppd..instead of 3.8/4.3k


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Stupid 511 WU...2.8k ppd..instead of 3.8/4.3k










Yeah, I'm getting around 2500-4000.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Yeah, I'm getting around 2500-4000.


As in
"I'm around 25 - 40 years old."?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


As in
"I'm around 25 - 40 years old."?


Um...PPD for folding.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Folding on my GTS 640 now. Also folding on a friends 9800GTX. Right now I'm running 640/1600/940. Anyone have any idea how high I can go on the shaders on a G80?

Crush EVGA!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Folding on my GTS 640 now. Also folding on a friends 9800GTX. Right now I'm running 640/1600/940. Anyone have any idea how high I can go on the shaders on a G80?

Crush EVGA!


As high as they go while still getting through a 511 all the time. That's what i would set them at. Takes some trial and error.


----------



## azcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Yeah, I'm getting around 2500-4000.


thats the reason why im selling mine


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Folding on my GTS 640 now. Also folding on a friends 9800GTX. Right now I'm running 640/1600/940. Anyone have any idea how high I can go on the shaders on a G80?

Crush EVGA!



Yeah, keep cranking them up until it errors out, then drop back down a bit.
I got my cards way higher than I ever thought they could go this way.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Um...PPD for folding.

....

Just pointing out he was talking about 511s.
2.5k-4k is quite a gap


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
....

Just pointing out he was talking about 511s.
2.5k-4k is quite a gap









I think he meant that is what he is pulling, depending on the WU. I don't think he was referencing any WU in particular.


----------



## IEATFISH

Yeah, some WUs I get 2600 and the one I'm doing right now gets 4000. Not sure why there is a such a difference.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Yeah, some WUs I get 2600 and the one I'm doing right now gets 4000. Not sure why there is a such a difference.

Some are harder than others. Simple and plain.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Folding on my GTS 640 now. Also folding on a friends 9800GTX. Right now I'm running 640/1600/940. Anyone have any idea how high I can go on the shaders on a G80?

Crush EVGA!


I've got one of mine at 1800 from 1300 which hasn't had a problem at all, was only able to get it to about 1806-1808 before I started to get EUE errors.
On my other 8800gts I have it running at 1700 from 1188. Had it running at 1728 but ever so often I would get an EUE error.


----------



## gre0481

Good news is, we're still on a nice clime rate for PPD.

Keep it up folks. And lets make sure we're helping out those who need it with folding help


----------



## Tator Tot

I just can't wait till I get a new job, and I can start folding again, probably gonna pick up 2 GSOs (96sp) cards to get folding with.


----------



## Marin

I'm folding now but need a dummy plug if I'm going to fold on both cores.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I'm folding now but need a dummy plug if I'm going to fold on both cores.


I'm sure someone in CA would volunteer to send you one. I have an extra but shipping from MI takes a while...


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I'm sure someone in CA would volunteer to send you one. I have an extra but shipping from MI takes a while...



EH, But he's in Norcal







If my wife runs across an extra or so when unpacking, I'll have her send one your way.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Well, got lucky today, 2x 511 last night killing my 4850 running gpu at 720MHz atm for 2.5k ppd, then some 548 that run at 4.2k all day long :lmaostyle

And looks like we're going to hit 2.4m today


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I'm folding now but need a dummy plug if I'm going to fold on both cores.


are back from vacation now? i can send one with your RS1283.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


are back from vacation now? i can send one with your RS1283.










Yeah I'm finally back. I'll get the payment out soon.


----------



## teK0wnzU

CPU - [email protected] is taking an extremely long time to "Attempting to get work packet.' Why?


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Sometimes it takes longer than usual, either your inet connection is being used by somebody else in your house to dl stuff, either you checked that box allowing you to receive WU that are more than 10MB large and stumbled upon one, these are the 2 first which come to mind.


----------



## teK0wnzU

kk thanks


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Yeah I'm finally back. I'll get the payment out soon.










Not to be off topic: BUT- How are those Nanoxia's? They look sleek, just wondering how they perform in your own opinion. Are they UV?


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


CPU - [email protected] is taking an extremely long time to "Attempting to get work packet.' Why?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith*


Sometimes it takes longer than usual, either your inet connection is being used by somebody else in your house to dl stuff, either you checked that box allowing you to receive WU that are more than 10MB large and stumbled upon one, these are the 2 first which come to mind.


It could be either of those things or it could be that Stanford's servers are overly busy.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Not to be off topic: BUT- How are those Nanoxia's? They look sleek, just wondering how they perform in your own opinion. Are they UV?


They undervolt well but for the price there are better.


----------



## K092084

Just got my new 9800GTX+SC installed and folding. Currently getting 4088-4328PPD on a 511 pointer according to fahmon with shader at 1944.

Will do some tweaking later tonight.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Just got my new 9800GTX+SC installed and folding. Currently getting 4088-4328PPD on a 511 pointer according to fahmon with shader at 1944.

Will do some tweaking later tonight.


Congrats! Can't wait to see how it does


----------



## lordikon

My first ever SMP WU goes through tonight, extra ~1900 points. Woot.


----------



## om3n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Just got my new 9800GTX+SC installed and folding. Currently getting 4088-4328PPD on a 511 pointer according to fahmon with shader at 1944.

Will do some tweaking later tonight.


I'll bet you can get those shaders higher -mine are going strong at 2100.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


My first ever SMP WU goes through tonight, extra ~1900 points. Woot.










Those just rock. Especially since the machine is one anyway!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Get those GPU's and CPU's crunching those numbers guys.

Overclock the Shaders for a performance increase when it comes to GPU folding.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Get those GPU's and CPU's crunching those numbers guys.

Overclock the Shaders for a performance increase when it comes to GPU folding.


Heya Enterprise!

Good to see you pop in!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Get those GPU's and CPU's crunching those numbers guys.

Overclock the Shaders for a performance increase when it comes to GPU folding.


~39,000 posts, and no post bit or folding rank?! For shame Enterprise....for shame.


----------



## ACHILEE5

hi, can some one link me to the GPU client please!
Sorry found it lol
Is this the one?

Windows XP/2003/Vista GPU System tray client with special viewer for NVIDIA GPU's (installer msi) 6.23


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


hi, can some one link me to the GPU client please!
Sorry found it lol
Is this the one?

Windows XP/2003/Vista GPU System tray client with special viewer for NVIDIA GPU's (installer msi) 6.23


Download this Place it on your desk top and then when it starts right click the molecule, in your system tray, and change the name and delete the pass key (user vonfig). Also, hit the advanced tab and delete the -gpu0


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


I'll bet you can get those shaders higher -mine are going strong at 2100.


Well i got an unstable machine error at 1944, temp was only 68c. Not sure what the problem is. Backed it off a little since i had leave but will hopefully get time to play with it when i get home, if not tomorrow then, but it will still add points to the cause.

man this sucks typing on a pocket pc.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Download this Place it on your desk top and then when it starts right click the molecule, in your system tray, and change the name and delete the pass key (user vonfig). Also, hit the advanced tab and delete the -gpu0


To late i'm folding lol
200/2000








GPU sat @ 69c 
Is 6.23 ok









it's working as my score is going up @ 500/2000 now!
But display dont work?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


To late i'm folding lol
200/2000








GPU sat @ 69c 
Is 6.23 ok











Glad you got it up and running.









6.23? Try using FahMon and tell us the PPD (points per day). That is much easier to read and is a general standard.









Edite: Also, looks like you are gaming which can negatively affect folding. I don't fold at all while gaming TBH.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
Heya Enterprise!

Good to see you pop in!









Good to be back dude !

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
~39,000 posts, and no post bit or folding rank?! For shame Enterprise....for shame.









Yeah I know tell me about it. My current situation has made it really hard for me to fold at current so im raising awareness and motivating others instead.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Good to be back dude !

Yeah I know tell me about it. My current situation has made it really hard for me to fold at current so im raising awareness and motivating others instead.

And doing a great job I might add. Your reason for folding thread is epic and really motivated me to start initially.

So in essence Enterprise is folding.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Yeah I know tell me about it. My current situation has made it really hard for me to fold at current so im raising awareness and motivating others instead.

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## gre0481

Looks like we have yet another folder. I bet we'll be bumping alot of inactie people out of the top 1000 now









That's what I like about the competitiveness. Keeps giing reason to do more.

What happened to your big smiley head AV Enterprise?? I always liked that one (the one where the teeth show your name)


----------



## ACHILEE5

got FarMon 2.3.4 but it doesn't show any thing!
Oh that is Desktop wallpaper








Why dont the Display work?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
got FarMon 2.3.4 but it doesn't show any thing!
Oh that is Desktop wallpaper








Why dont the Display work?










Use this guide to point fahmon to the correct location?

Edited: Forgot to add make sure you have checked Show hidden files, folders and drives In your folders options.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Cheers dude








It now says 3044 PPD


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Cheers dude








It now says 3044 PPD

















Very cool. Now make sure the Priority is set to normal and overclock those shaders and the memory. I am able to run at 1699/999 and be stable 24/7. I leave the core alone as I shaders and memory make all the difference.


----------



## Marin

I so need the dummy plug.


----------



## Tufelhunden

That's fine Marin!! You will get the plug and zoom right along! You saw Cyberdruids how to make a 30 second dummy plug I am guessing.


----------



## K092084

For some reason when the computer is idle it basically stops GPU folding. It still folds but slows down. Was saying it would take 11 days to complete a 511 at 843 PPD. I remoted in and when I opened fahmon it went back to 4348 PPD. Not sure what the problem could be.

Off Topic: logmein works on an iPod touch and most likely an iPhone.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


That's fine Marin!! You will get the plug and zoom right along! You saw Cyberdruids how to make a 30 second dummy plug I am guessing.


I'm getting a plug sent to me thanks to one of the ocn members.









Anyways, looks like I accidentally started a new work unit as a changed some settings (changed the priority).


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I so need the dummy plug.


Or hook up any old spare monitor you may have.

EDIT: Sweet, I finally made it into the top 20 in a category. Thanks in part to an SMP client WU, but still, it is motivating.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Or hook up any old spare monitor you may have.


Don't have one.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Damn 511 WUs get so much less PPD than the 353 WUs... :swearing:



















I want 353s all the time!


----------



## B-rad G.

i get more ppd on 384's than 353's.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
i get more ppd on 384's than 353's.









Same here by about 1k.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
i get more ppd on 384's than 353's.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Same here by about 1k.


I want some of those hacks








I average about 400ppd less on the 384 units.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Same here by about 1k.

yeah 353's are at like 7k and 384's are almost to 8k. oh well.

still shelling out all my points to 37726.


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I want some of those hacks








I average about 400ppd less on the 384 units.

Thats cuz your using a GTX 345 GX2 RC3

The new RC4.1 gets an extra 22% PPD boost thanks to the new name.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
Thats cuz your using a GTX 345 GX2 RC3

The new RC4.1 gets an extra 22% PPD boost thanks to the new name.

I'm sorry
I had the wrong system in my specs


----------



## mortimersnerd

What kind of ppd does a GTX285 get?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
What kind of ppd does a GTX285 get?

Well..my GTX 280 gets about 9000PPD on the 353's, and about 6600PPD on the 511's, with a shader of 1620 and a core of 756. So it's probably a bit higher than that on the GTX 285, assuming the same clock speeds.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ljason8eg* 
Well..my GTX 280 gets about 9000PPD on the 353's, and about 6600PPD on the 511's, with a shader of 1620 and a core of 756. So it's probably a bit higher than that on the GTX 285, assuming the same clock speeds.

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Rajb1031

So after 2 days of my comp being down for a pencil mod redo and general maintenance , I'm back folding... man it feels good


----------



## thenailedone

Had seen this thread a while back, only had a look now... wow, the guys at evga are flying... once I hit the UAE and my PC gets there in one piece (I hope) I must really get it back up and folding... we are under attack!


----------



## gre0481

Glad to have you back Raj. My wife and I should be back in the fold on Thursday when out Interwebz go online.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Had seen this thread a while back, only had a look now... wow, the guys at evga are flying... once I hit the UAE and my PC gets there in one piece (I hope) I must really get it back up and folding... we are under attack!










Sounds good. Cannot let the "Man" pass us.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Glad to have you back Raj. My wife and I should be back in the fold on Thursday when out Interwebz go online.


During those days, I felt like theres was something big missing every three hours lol


----------



## lordikon

EVGA is still going strong, they had their best day yet. And by 'they', I mean this guy.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


EVGA is still going strong, they had their best day yet. And by 'they', I mean this guy.


Some kind of corporate server behind all that power.
I remember reading about it, can't find the info though.


----------



## ljason8eg

Hope that sever doesn't go down...or that's like 33% of their points gone lol.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Hope that sever doesn't go down...or that's like 33% of their points gone lol.


I checked on the forums. He'll be shutting down the servers for about a week. However, when he comes back he expects to have around 1,000,000 PPD...


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


I checked on the forums. He'll be shutting down the servers for about a week. However, when he comes back he expects to have around 1,000,000 PPD...


All the more rewarding it would be if we could beat him...err...i mean the EVGA team


----------



## Marin




----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*





OCN Drawing of the year award right there!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*





Is it possible to 'QFT' a picture?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Is it possible to 'QFT' a picture?


I think we both just did.


----------



## nafljhy




----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*






Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Is it possible to 'QFT' a picture?


----------



## Kamakazi




----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


I checked on the forums. He'll be shutting down the servers for about a week. However, when he comes back he expects to have around 1,000,000 PPD...


What's he running?


----------



## Ducky

Marin!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


What's he running?


I heard on one of the threads here on OCN someone mention he may be running a bunch of blade servers. My guess is that it is part of a large company, and they're ok with the electricity bill, or this guy is paying it himself.


----------



## BLKKROW

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

i like to see that -9 , eVGA


----------



## h4rdcor3

Well, I'm now getting around 4500 ppd and once i reformat my laptop i'll have another c2d 2.0 running smp linux and my media box should be back online running gpu2 on my 2600xt. so there is another 1500 ppd at least


----------



## teK0wnzU

Anyone know how to get FahMon to see other networks and you can see normally?
Do I need to do something special in Vista so it works right?


----------



## Neeyucka

well you convinced me to fold again


----------



## DUNC4N

Awesome Neeyucka, thanks for contributing


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neeyucka* 
well you convinced me to fold again









Welcome back to the fold !


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


Anyone know how to get FahMon to see other networks and you can see normally?
Do I need to do something special in Vista so it works right?


I didn't have to do anything special. I made sure each computer could see each other in the standard way (windows networking), made sure to set the sharing properties on the folders that fah was in, then I added the client to fahmon just like it was on the same computer. Just remember to share the folders in your users/appdata/roaming directory, or documents and settings/appdata directory, not the program files/fah directory.

EDIT: Also, I noticed our PPD drops during the midnight hours in the US, which means many members likely are leaving their computers off at night. It'd be sweet if we could convince more to let it run overnight (if they can afford the electricity bill), because we'd easily gain 50-60k points per update (every 3 hours) on EVGA during that time if we did because they're not folding as much at night either.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Team OCN, your mission if you accept it (btw you haz no choice







) is to break the 2.4mil points today. As always you'll need to use your exceptional set of skills to achieve this goal, but we're sure you can do it!
This post will autodestruct in 5

...4
...3
...2
...1


----------



## B-rad G.

well i DID find out that my GPU OC is absolutely NOT stable in gaming. lol.

but no problems with [email protected]









so ill just drop to stock when i want to game. stupid scout update had me running around for a few hours. back to folding. looks like EVGA has been stuck on the 3 year mark for a good bit. excellent. lets bump that back up


----------



## H3||scr3am

yes lets push it back to 5 years







secured another 8800GS on the cheap (thanks sooo much B-rad) So as soon as I get my sig rig back online, I'll have that in there pushing out the points









Farm Gear Aquired:
5x 8800GSs
4x 9600 GSOs
1x 8800GTX

2x Q6600s
1x E2180

can't wait to get it all up and folding


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Yeah I can't pass the 720MHz wall on my 4850. Soon as I bump it to 730 I can notice some small glitches, 740 = insta freeze. Gotta have to vmod it I think, but 4.1k ppd on 548/3k on 511 ain't that bad for this card.

Edit :
@Hellscream, out of curiosity, on what mobo are you gonna use that E2180 ?


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


yes lets push it back to 5 years







secured another 8800GS on the cheap (thanks sooo much B-rad) So as soon as I get my sig rig back online, I'll have that in there pushing out the points









Farm Gear Aquired:
5x 8800GSs
4x 9600 GSOs
1x 8800GTX

2x Q6600s
1x E2180

can't wait to get it all up and folding

















np









can't wait until all of that gets online.


----------



## Takendown2

Sry OCN







Cant fold 24/7 but i will run the GPU Client in the background and pump out 1k... anyways GOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!! We must be #1 in [email protected]!!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


Sry OCN







Cant fold 24/7 but i will run the GPU Client in the background and pump out 1k... anyways GOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!! We must be #1 in [email protected]!!


all in good time, all in good time


----------



## mega_option101

Hell: Get off OCN and put your rigs together :swearing:


----------



## kazakia

Yes seriously put it up now!

thats nearly 50k PPD!


----------



## murderbymodem

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=382625
RAWR

I'm almost back at my best.


----------



## FilluX

How many PPD would you guys guess my rig could pull?

Im considering getting into folding









The only concern is that my CPU @ load is between 60-65C, and im sure it would rise if i left it folding for days.

And yeah, does GPU or CPU folding give more points?

Thanx


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
How many PPD would you guys guess my rig could pull?

Im considering getting into folding









The only concern is that my CPU @ load is between 60-65C, and im sure it would rise if i left it folding for days.

And yeah, does GPU or CPU folding give more points?

Thanx

I am not sure about CPU points, but my GTX+ is getting about 5300 ppd. That is with the shaders OCd up 3 straps.


----------



## Rowan

Yea... they can talk all they want OCN > major video card company anyway.

I just bought an EVGA GTX260 and its folding with my q6600 for OCN :-Ã¾


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
How many PPD would you guys guess my rig could pull?

Im considering getting into folding









The only concern is that my CPU @ load is between 60-65C, and im sure it would rise if i left it folding for days.

And yeah, does GPU or CPU folding give more points?

Thanx

If you just did GPU folding then there wouldn't really be a load on your CPU so there would be no worry there. Right now GPU gives more PPD then CPU does.


----------



## killerhz

Man I am having issues. Did the dummy plug thing and have been trying to get my rig a folding. I will be offline most of the day but hope I can figure out why the I can get this going on both cards. One card was working but not even that now.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
How many PPD would you guys guess my rig could pull?

Im considering getting into folding









The only concern is that my CPU @ load is between 60-65C, and im sure it would rise if i left it folding for days.

And yeah, does GPU or CPU folding give more points?

Thanx

Folding on my Q6600 when I was at 3.6Ghz, I didn't get over 67c, which isn't too bad imo, but if your concerned don't worry about your CPU just get your GPU going.


----------



## lordikon

EVGA passed [H]ardOCP for first place in the latest points update. They aren't in first place for totals point, they just had the most points in the most recent update.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

Our last two points updates have been the lowest I've seen in days.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
EVGA passed [H]ardOCP for first place in the latest points update. They aren't in first place for totals point, they just had the most points in the most recent update.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

They sure have a lot of momentum right now. But we won't let up. It is good to see things shaking up, though.


----------



## kazakia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilluX* 
How many PPD would you guys guess my rig could pull?

Im considering getting into folding









The only concern is that my CPU @ load is between 60-65C, and im sure it would rise if i left it folding for days.

And yeah, does GPU or CPU folding give more points?

Thanx

Don't worry about it GPU temps are totally different from CPU temps. Anything below 90 or so is very safe. Lots of OEMs have in sufficient cooling and peoples cards go over 90C easily when gaming. Then have no problems for years. 65C is nothing. In HK in the summer i Idle higher than that temp on my GTS. Right now im folding at 85C or so. When it gets hotter it will rise even more but ive been fine for a while and so will others.

GPU gives a lot more points a 8800GS for $65 used can pump out 3-4k PPD but a E8400 pumps out 1.2k PPD. But both are good.

Get into it! Fold for OCN! (and the cure)


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
EVGA passed [H]ardOCP for first place in the latest points update. They aren't in first place for totals point, they just had the most points in the most recent update.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

Our last two points updates have been the lowest I've seen in days.









That's why we can't get 295 form evga and there is such a back order on them. They built a farm with all of the inventory.









We will get there and once I am back on line???? Look out.


----------



## 2qwik2katch

Well I finally got my sig rig built yesterday. Now am folding on PS3, other rig with a 9800gtx+, and this one on my GTX 285.


----------



## IEATFISH

So tried folding on my CPU last night. I got about 300 PPD.


----------



## K092084

I'll get my 9800gtx+SC folding full power if someone can help with my problem.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...dles-down.html


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerhz* 
Man I am having issues. Did the dummy plug thing and have been trying to get my rig a folding. I will be offline most of the day but hope I can figure out why the I can get this going on both cards. One card was working but not even that now.

Damn!! Thought we had that fixed.


----------



## h4rdcor3

so getting 4800-5000 ppd on my 8800gt is about right? and i'm getting 1600bbd on my q6600 at stock right now


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ieatfish* 
so tried folding on my cpu last night. I got about 300 ppd.

smp?


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2qwik2katch* 
Well I finally got my sig rig built yesterday. Now am folding on PS3, other rig with a 9800gtx+, and this one on my GTX 285.

Are you considering folding on the i7? I'm interested in seeing how well it performs







.


----------



## K092084

Looks like I may have gotten my 9800gtx+ to fold with no more problems, I hope.
Now if I can get my 2 8800gts to play nice with my main rig then I will good with about 16-20k PPD.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
Looks like I may have gotten my 9800gtx+ to fold with no more problems, I hope.
Now if I can get my 2 8800gts to play nice with my main rig then I will good with about 16-20k PPD.

Very nice.


----------



## DakNess

I stepped my folding game up!!
[email protected]


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DakNess*


I stepped my folding game up!!
[email protected]


I keep trying, but the GPU2 client gives me UNSTABLE_MACHINE, even with at low temps and stock settings, and the SMP client gives me FILE_IO_ERROR.

I'd probably get 2,400 PPD from my work machine, and it runs 24/7, if only I could get it to play nice with fah.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


I keep trying, but the GPU2 client gives me UNSTABLE_MACHINE, even with at low temps and stock settings, and the SMP client gives me FILE_IO_ERROR.

I'd probably get 2,400 PPD from my work machine, and it runs 24/7, if only I could get it to play nice with fah.


I fold on my work pc. Got a 8800gs I got from markt folding 24/7. Gives me about 2900-4500PPD.
Then got a couple of non smp service clients running on a couple machines as well.


----------



## nitteo

2 Rigs of 3x 9800GX2s online today.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


2 Rigs of 3x 9800GX2s online today.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DakNess*


I stepped my folding game up!!
[email protected]


Way to go. Now if only i could get permission to run folding on the new 12 rack sun cluster here we'd take #1 real quick.

hmm... i wonder if they need to do stress testing before the cluster comes on line...


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


Way to go. Now if only i could get permission to run folding on the new 12 rack sun cluster here we'd take #1 real quick.

hmm... i wonder if they need to do stress testing before the cluster comes on line...


Permission is for sissies


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Damn!! Thought we had that fixed.










Same here. I let everything run overnight but it wasn't running. The error popped up and looked to be on both. I though it was my GPU being unstable but Furmark & ATI tool passed this morning. I am sure that it is something stupid and hope to have it figured out but tonight.


----------



## nitteo

Crap, 1 GPU on a 9800GX2 is EUEing.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Crap, 1 GPU on a 9800GX2 is EUEing.


Hate when crap like that happens. 
I don't know how you get all these rigs to work with multiple cards so fast.
I'm having the biggest problem getting my 2 8800gts to work together in my rig. Finally gave up and took one out, and now that I am work, it decides it wants to EUE and I can't do anything about it.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


2 Rigs of 3x 9800GX2s online today.


Win!!


----------



## bigvaL

Four questions.









1. What is a dummy plug and why do people need them for folding?
2. What would put out more PPD, my 8800GTX at 650/2000 or E6600 at 3.6ghz?
3. Depending on #2, could I get a link to the proper client needed?
4. Does SMP still run a DOS window minimized or is it like the old client where its just an icon in your system tray?

Thanks

EDIT: Is a dummy plug just used to "trick" your system into thinking there's a monitor attached to the second port? If so, why do you need to do that to allow [email protected] to use both cores?


----------



## mega_option101

1. you need them for multiple cards... 
2. 8800GTX
3. download the GPU2 tray client over at stanford

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


Four questions.









1. What is a dummy plug and why do people need them for folding?
2. What would put out more PPD, my 8800GTX at 650/2000 or E6600 at 3.6ghz?
3. Depending on #2, could I get a link to the proper client needed?
4. Does SMP still run a DOS window minimized or is it like the old client where its just an icon in your system tray?

Thanks


#1 You only need a dummy plug in Vista to "trick" Vista into thinking there's more then 1 monitor on the rig.

#2 the 8800GTX by far...

#3 looking now for link...

#4 I use vmware so don't know this one...


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


Four questions.









1. What is a dummy plug and why do people need them for folding?
2. What would put out more PPD, my 8800GTX at 650/2000 or E6600 at 3.6ghz?
3. Depending on #2, could I get a link to the proper client needed?
4. Does SMP still run a DOS window minimized or is it like the old client where its just an icon in your system tray?

Thanks


1. It tricks the OS into thinking a monitor is hooked up (needed for folding)
2. Your GPU will make way more points
3. http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther
4. Not sure, I stick to GPU.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


Four questions.









1. What is a dummy plug and why do people need them for folding?
2. What would put out more PPD, my 8800GTX at 650/2000 or E6600 at 3.6ghz?
3. Depending on #2, could I get a link to the proper client needed?
4. Does SMP still run a DOS window minimized or is it like the old client where its just an icon in your system tray?

Thanks


1. If you are using a system that does not have a monitor, or a secondary video card or graphics chip that is not attached to a monitor, you will need a dummy plug. Vista requires you to extend your desktop to the GPU in order to utilize it as a processing entity. Here is a how to make a dummy plug

With XP you still have to create an argument to get the system to use a GPU that has not been activated by a monitor. The argument is 
Quote:



-forcegpu nvidia_g80


 with that exact spacing and lower case. It is to be put in the Target: line of the desktop shortcut after the quotation mark of the actual Target: directory. This works even with ATI cards. Using multiple inputs on the same monitor has worked for some people, but it has never worked for me.

2. The 8800GTX will definitely provide more PPD.

3. Links provided in previous replies.

4. The SMP client runs DOS window. It might be able to be installed as a service on XP or Linux, but I don't know if that works. I know it will not work as a service in Vista.


----------



## murderbymodem

Nitteo, I demand pics after you get everything up and running stable.


----------



## bigvaL

How many PPD you guys think my card will do?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


How many PPD you guys think my card will do?


About 5k.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*


How many PPD you guys think my card will do?


Well, I see you've got it OC'd to 650/2000, but with folding, really the only important clock is the shader. For optimized performance, I would drop down the core and memory clocks a lot and run the shader as high as you can.

My 8800GTX with an OC'd shader runs around 4500-4800ppd. It gets 5800 on the good WU's and 3800 on the bad ones. But yours seems to clock very well, so I would say around 5000ppd.

Edit: Darn! sniped by Corky...


----------



## bigvaL

Well mine is BIOS flashed to always run 650/2000 and the shaders are overclocked as well. Whatever the shader scales to when the card is at 650/2000, that is what they're set to. I forget what that is.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Glad to hear you are retooling back up nitteo!! Sorry about the EUE, what is up with so many of these lately?


----------



## Greg121986

Memory and core speed do have a small effect on your folding performance. There is no reason to not bring them up if you can.

Also, you will need to run the core at 1/2 the speed of your shader. The 54Mhz strapping will do this automatically for you, but keep that in mind when you are OCing. So as an example, if you are running at 1566 shader, the core will have to be at 783. That is what one of my GTX 260s is at, not sure what the 8800GT is capable of.

The shader strapping means that your GPU core and shader are only capable of running at certain frequencies. These frequencies are available every 54Mhz. Rivatuner may show you a core frequency of 774Mhz, but in reality it is running at 783 because that is where the strapping falls for the case of my GTX 260. There is a recent post here that does a good job of explaining it in the Folding Forum.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
So as an example, if you are running at 1566 shader, the core will have to be at 783.

That isn't neccesarily true though, since Rivatuner allows you to unlink the core and shader clocks?


----------



## Jbear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL* 
Four questions.









1. What is a dummy plug and why do people need them for folding?
2. What would put out more PPD, my 8800GTX at 650/2000 or E6600 at 3.6ghz?
3. Depending on #2, could I get a link to the proper client needed?
4. Does SMP still run a DOS window minimized or is it like the old client where its just an icon in your system tray?

Thanks

EDIT: Is a dummy plug just used to "trick" your system into thinking there's a monitor attached to the second port? If so, why do you need to do that to allow [email protected] to use both cores?

As a senior moderator you should know about the search button and reading stickies; j/p!
Since the others have been adequately answered, I will only be responding to #4: If you decide to fold on both your GPU and CPU (and why shouldn't you?), you can use "TrayIt!" to automatically minimize the console client to the system tray. But in general I would advise to set up a Virtual Machine and run a Linux based SMP instance for *moar PPD*. Read through this thread for information about how to set this up.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
That isn't neccesarily true though, since Rivatuner allows you to unlink the core and shader clocks?

No, it will still go to the 1:2 ratio of Core:Shader.


----------



## nitteo

Working on a 3rd rig today...after I fix the EUE monster.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
No, it will still go to the 1:2 ratio of Core:Shader.

actually, i haven't had that problem. i've only OC'd shaders and my core doesn't move a bit.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
actually, i haven't had that problem. i've only OC'd shaders and my core doesn't move a bit.

Go to the hardware monitoring in Rivatuner and it will show you what the actual speeds of your core and shader are. GPUz does not show the actual speed of the core and shader.

It may not always require a 1:2 ratio of core and shader, but as far as I have witnessed and seen from other people, that will provide the best and most stable folding performance.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
Go to the hardware monitoring in Rivatuner and it will show you what the actual speeds of your core and shader are. GPUz does not show the actual speed of the core and shader.

It may not always require a 1:2 ratio of core and shader, but as far as I have witnessed and seen from other people, that will provide the best and most stable folding performance.

thats what i'm talking about. i don't use GPU-z to look at my clocks. i use rivatuner. i have never seen my core clocks go up if i go beyond that 1:2 ratio.

a good example would be my GTX... i'm running it at 1998 for shaders.. there is no way my core is going to hit 1000.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
thats what i'm talking about. i don't use GPU-z to look at my clocks. i use rivatuner. i have never seen my core clocks go up if i go beyond that 1:2 ratio.

If you adjust them beyond the 1:2 ratio it will automatically push them back to 1:2. If you have it at a stable clock now, try adjusting the core up by a few clicks and you will watch it pop back down to the previous setting as you hit the OK button and minimize Rivatuner.

*EDIT* You can see here that Rivatuner shows clocks for GPU 1 that are not in the 1:2 ratio. 774:1559. However, in the Hardware Monitor, you can see how GPU 1 is actually running at a 1:2 ratio while maintaining the proper strapping. 783:1566. Also, the memory is shown as 1303, but it is really 1296 but I have removed that from Hardware Monitor.


----------



## Jbear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
No, it will still go to the 1:2 ratio of Core:Shader.

When I attempt to set my G80 8800GTS to a frequency of 600/1550 (core/shaders) it will default to 594/1566. I can understand the 1566 in the light of what has been written on shader straps, but the 594 puzzles me as of now. This does however illustrate that there is no fixed ratio of core:shaders as you are suggesting. Instead I expect it to be more like a divider ratio that you also see in FSB/Memory frequencies, where the memory frequency will automatically adjust to a more favourable setting near your manual input, in relation to the divider complexity.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
If you adjust them beyond the 1:2 ratio it will automatically push them back to 1:2. If you have it at a stable clock now, try adjusting the core up by a few clicks and you will watch it pop back down to the previous setting as you hit the OK button and minimize Rivatuner.

*EDIT* You can see here that Rivatuner shows clocks for GPU 1 that are not in the 1:2 ratio. 774:1559. However, in the Hardware Monitor, you can see how GPU 1 is actually running at a 1:2 ratio while maintaining the proper strapping. 783:1566. Also, the memory is shown as 1303, but it is really 1296 but I have removed that from Hardware Monitor.

i did as you asked and upped the core.. there was no change when i minimized rivatuner. right now... i'm looking at my core and shaders and it isn't running at 1:2 ratio. all i know is that my cards have never set themselves at a 1:2 ratio.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jbear* 
When I attempt to set my G80 8800GTS to a frequency of 600/1550 (core/shaders) it will default to 594/1566. I can understand the 1566 in the light of what has been written on shader straps, but the 594 puzzles me as of now. This does however illustrate that there is no fixed ratio of core:shaders as you are suggesting. Instead I expect it to be more like a divider ratio that you also see in FSB/Memory frequencies, where the memory frequency will automatically adjust to a more favourable setting near your manual input, in relation to the divider complexity.

I have never witnessed it going to something other than 1:2 when you look at the exact clocks on Hardware Monitor.

Thinking about it further, the stock clocks on my GTX 260 are 590/1296 which is not a 1:2 ratio. So there we can see that it may not always be 1:2. However, as I said before, my experience and what I have seen from many other people says that maintaining a 1:2 ratio of Core/Shader provides the best folding experience.

*EDIT* I think we are comparing apples to grapples here. I just realized I am talking about the GT200 series, and you guys are on the G92 chips. There must be a difference in architecture for these chips that requires different core/shader settings.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
I have never witnessed it going to something other than 1:2 when you look at the exact clocks on Hardware Monitor.

Thinking about it further, the stock clocks on my GTX 260 are 590/1296 which is not a 1:2 ratio. So there we can see that it may not always be 1:2. However, as I said before, my experience and what I have seen from many other people says that maintaining a 1:2 ratio of Core/Shader provides the best folding experience.

i understand that concept but.. as i mentioned before.. there is no way my core clocks are going to hit 1000MHz if i try to keep it at a 1:2 ratio.


----------



## Greg121986

And I digress. haha


----------



## planetarian

the GTXes aren't locked in any similar fashion either. As a test i was running a few days ago, I boosted the shader while decreasing the core and memory by an equal amount... it doesn't lock the ratio on any of my cards, 8 9 or 200.


----------



## Greg121986

But from my experience 1:2 ratio on the GTX 260 provides the most stable OC and best performance for folding.


----------



## planetarian

wonder what would perform better for mine, a 1:2 as high as possible or taking the shader straight to 2000 without keeping the ratio. i'll have to play around a bit later.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


*EDIT* I think we are comparing apples to grapples here.


Holy crap. I had to google that. I have never previously heard of grapples. I'm gona have to go find me some of those.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redmist*


holy crap. I had to google that. I have never previously heard of grapples. I'm gona have to go find me some of those.










Haha


----------



## Bazmecc

quick...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

they'll pass us in 2.8 years....

wish I could fold, but....


----------



## planetarian

grapples sound awesome. I need to get ahold of some of those.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
quick...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

they'll pass us in 2.8 years....

wish I could fold, but....









but?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bazmecc* 
quick...

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

they'll pass us in 2.8 years....

wish I could fold, but....









It's against your religion?


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
It's against your religion?

Didn't you know, doing something productive with your life is against all religions


----------



## al3x3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
It's against your religion?

LOL







.
I started folding 4 days ago and managed to get 10077 and 23 WU.Only GPU folding everything stock


----------



## Andr3az

Started Folding again on my 4670








I know its not much, but still i want to do my best to contribute.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *al3x3y* 
LOL







.
I started folding 4 days ago and managed to get 10077 and 23 WU.Only GPU folding everything stock









Overclock that GPU!


----------



## curly haired boy

well, i took a brief break to try and remount my replacement hard drive, but now i'm back to folding. anyone know how an 8800GT impacts an electric bill?









guh, how is EVGA gaining on us so fast D:

also i should break 9000 in a coupla hours. i love how i'm still getting over 3k on those 511s


----------



## The Duke

Thanks to those of you who started Folding or got back into it









NOW, the rest of you, stop







and start







already







, please


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Thanks to those of you who started Folding or got back into it









NOW, the rest of you, stop








and start







already







, please









o yea well





















i cant hear you


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
o yea well





















i cant hear you
































Your already folding, or didn't you hear the cog turning


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


well, i took a brief break to try and remount my replacement hard drive, but now i'm back to folding. anyone know how an 8800GT impacts an electric bill?









guh, how is EVGA gaining on us so fast D:

also i should break 9000 in a coupla hours. i love how i'm still getting over 3k on those 511s










Not sure. they're keeping PPD consistent. We seem to be on a bit of a coaster the past 3 days. Hopefully we can level out and just maintain that.


----------



## killerhz

Back on line







Got 2 GPU's up and going. Now I need to get the other one online.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killerhz*









Back on line







Got 2 GPU's up and going. Now I need to get the other one online.


----------



## gre0481

24 hrs and the Interwebs will be up and running in my apartment. Any volunteers to teach my wife how to put the 8800gt farm up??


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Not sure. they're keeping PPD consistent. We seem to be on a bit of a coaster the past 3 days. Hopefully we can level out and just maintain that.


Well nitteo brought 2 Rigs of 3x 9800GX2s online today and is working on a third one so that will help alot.

Then Rebelion is going to start working on installing the 40 9800gx2s that he has to fold for OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-cafe-net.html

So that will help us ALOT.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Well nitteo brought 2 Rigs of 3x 9800GX2s online today and is working on a third one so that will help alot.

Then Rebelion is going to start working on installing the 40 9800gx2s that he has to fold for OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-cafe-net.html

So that will help us ALOT.



I still can't believe the internet cafe with 9800gx2's. That's an insane amount. we need to do our best in assisting him









CD is putting up a 9800gx2. That's exciting. I liked following his quad core farms.

and also -username rebellion?? Is it a coincidence that EVGA has been dubbed the empire??


----------



## Ducky

Sorry guys, I had to shut off my SMP and GPU clients to do some photoshop work, probably took a dip of about 4k in points, but Im back now.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
guh, how is EVGA gaining on us so fast D:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723

Most PPD from any one user in the world. He has increased by 100,000 ppd in just the last 3 days, and seems to be accelerating today.

It is difficult competing against companies with their own servers folding for EVGA. Nevertheless, it is for a good cause, and competition is fun, it gives OCN a reason to strive for more.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723

Most PPD from any one user in the world. He has increased by 100,000 ppd in just the last 3 days, and seems to be accelerating today.

It is difficult competing against companies with their own servers folding for EVGA. Nevertheless, it is for a good cause, and competition is fun, it gives OCN a reason to strive for more.

But does he overclock??









With our average ppd per user, and our know how; I know we can beat the corporate menace. We just need to spread the word to our OCN family, and others. Alot of people just don't know what it's about.


----------



## Rythym

I'm pretty pumped, thanks to Mortimer things having been going up for us, even I joined the cause.


----------



## nafljhy

powerplant...
your arguments have been mentioned before and there are multiple threads discussing it. a simple search or pm to a member would've been better.

it wasn't necessary for you to post a rant about why you aren't folding for us? and posting something that got deleted. isn't the smartest of things to do.

oh and us falling behind? thats only b/c we're retooling our hardware. that'll change.

EDIT: i do apologize if i seem offensive. i do not mean to be.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerPlant*


Now I understand completely. I've just been to this EVGA. I didn't know what it was at first but the reason I was abused for my post and my post was deleted is because it's not really a cause for the good but a competition:

All I was looking for is a valid reason to why I was wrong but I was greeted with hostility. No wonder you guys are falling behind. You are driving people away. Anyway they seem to be a friendlier bunch over there. They were really excited and they said my hardware could generate 100K per day running 24 hours.

Goodbye


Well then you should have conveyed your interest in [email protected], not proclaimed that [email protected] is a "big sham".

Goodbye to you
Enjoy EVGA


----------



## planetarian

I'm confused. I can't find PP's post anywhere in the EVGA forums, and I'm certainly curious to see what kind of equipment he has that can hit 100k PPD.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerPlant*


Now I understand completely. I've just been to this EVGA. I didn't know what it was at first but the reason I was abused for my post and my post was deleted is because it's not really a cause for the good but a competition:

All I was looking for is a valid reason to why I was wrong but I was greeted with hostility. No wonder you guys are falling behind. You are driving people away. Anyway they seem to be a friendlier bunch over there. They were really excited and they said my hardware could generate 100K per day running 24 hours.

Goodbye


I'm not sure what your point is. Why post? If you're folding now obviously your initial concerns were moot.

All of your initial assumptions were just that. I don't buy into assumptions.

I'll say this again. If you buy any petrol product, you're contributing. Where does it stop? I do everything I can to decrease my own pollution. If using a little bit more electricity to help find a cure to genetic disorders/ diseases causes a bit more pollution, so be it. What is more important? Who's decision is it to make. Should we sacrifice our own lives to preserve air?? Get my point? How far are we to take this, if not just to start an argument. We need medical research. The world runs on electricity. If there were a distributed computing project to decrease pollution, I'd be involved with that too. Hopefully they expedite some clean alternative energies.

People drive cars, they cause pollution. People use public buses, they cause pollution. Tv's use electricity. Maybe we should stop watching TV.

OK. My point is- We shouldn't sacrifice medical research, to research in alternative energy. They're both equally important. I guess the question is; who decides if Life today is more important, or life tomorrow is more important?

On the positive note - Thanks for folding. Please keep negativity towards folding somewhere else


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


I'm not sure what your point is. Why post? If you're folding now obviously your initial concerns were moot.

All of your initial assumptions were just that. I don't buy into assumptions.

I'll say this again. If you buy any petrol product, you're contributing. Where does it stop? I do everything I can to decrease my own pollution. If using a little bit more electricity to help find a cure to genetic disorders/ diseases causes a bit more pollution, so be it. What is more important? Who's decision is it to make. Should we sacrifice our own lives to preserve air?? Get my point? How far are we to take this, if not just to start an argument. We need medical research. The world runs on electricity. If there were a distributed computing project to decrease pollution, I'd be involved with that too. Hopefully they expedite some clean alternative fuels.

People drive cars, they cause pollution. People use public buses, they cause pollution. Tv's use electricity. Maybe we should stop watching TV.

OK. My point is- We shouldn't sacrifice medical research, to research in alternative energy. They're both equal important. I guess the question is; who decides if Life today is more important, or life tomorrow is more important?

On the positive note - Thanks for folding. Please keep negativity towards folding somewhere else










Well said sir. You gets a rep


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Sorry guys, I had to shut off my SMP and GPU clients to do some photoshop work, probably took a dip of about 4k in points, but Im back now.


It's okay Ducky!! Say 10 "OCN Foldings" and all is forgiven.


----------



## planetarian

looks like the dude's just trolling as far as I can tell. I don't see any posts on EVGA that resemble what he mentioned. I can't imagine our team would be very happy with someone claiming folding is doing more harm than good either, so if the guy DID get on peoples' good sides (and I missed it) then he must've left out that nice little rant... or someone on my team is an angel in disguise or something.

In any case, seems strange that he'd complain about folding and then turn around and start folding with a 100k setup.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


looks like the dude's just trolling as far as I can tell. I don't see any posts on EVGA that resemble what he mentioned. I can't imagine our team would be very happy with someone claiming folding is doing more harm than good either, so if the guy DID get on peoples' good sides (and I missed it) then he must've left out that nice little rant... or someone on my team is an angel in disguise or something.

In any case, seems strange that he'd complain about folding and then turn around and start folding with a 100k setup.


Yup, obvious trolls are obvious


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


looks like the dude's just trolling as far as I can tell. I don't see any posts on EVGA that resemble what he mentioned. I can't imagine our team would be very happy with someone claiming folding is doing more harm than good either, so if the guy DID get on peoples' good sides (and I missed it) then he must've left out that nice little rant... or someone on my team is an angel in disguise or something.

In any case, seems strange that he'd complain about folding and then turn around and start folding with a 100k setup.



I hate trolls. I do my best not to feed them. Sometimes it gets the best of me. Especially when they blantantly flame regarding folding. I also hate pointless posts.









Thanks for the feedback Planet, even if you're on the Dark side







It's still for the cause; so it's good in my book









- edit - I miss my firefox spellcheck. I loathe IE


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
I hate trolls. I do my best not to feed them. Sometimes it gets the best of me. Especially when they blantantly flame regarding folding. I also hate pointless posts.









Thanks for the feeb back Planet, even if you're on the Dark side







It's still for the cause; so it's good in my book









"The dark side"









Planet is a trooper in my books!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
"The dark side"









Planet is a trooper in my books!

Nah, he is the White Helmeted radar guy on Spaceballs.


YouTube - Michael Winslow Spaceballs


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
"The dark side"









Planet is a trooper in my books!


If you mean Star Trooper or Storm Trooper; I whole-heartedly agree









And in regards to obvious trolls; Why is this not on a LOLcat type pic. Without the cats







The expression seems fitting.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723

Most PPD from any one user in the world. He has increased by 100,000 ppd in just the last 3 days, and seems to be accelerating today.

It is difficult competing against companies with their own servers folding for EVGA. Nevertheless, it is for a good cause, and competition is fun, it gives OCN a reason to strive for more.

He probably eVGA's inhouse card tester







... 'Run those repaired cards folding for a week to test them and then send them back to the customers for their warrant replacements'









BTW, NOT even close.... the top individual.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=207511
2.1 million PPD








1.269 billion points


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
He probably eVGA's inhouse card tester







... 'Run those repaired cards folding for a week to test them and then send them back to the customers for their warrant replacements'









BTW, NOT even close....
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=207511
2.1 million PPD









It's a freaking conspiracy against us.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
He probably eVGA's inhouse card tester







... 'Run those repaired cards folding for a week to test them and then send them back to the customers for their warrant replacements'









BTW, NOT even close.... the top individual.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=207511
2.1 million PPD








1.269 billion points


I wonder how many of those people continuously fold, or how many just ran it once. The PS3's including [email protected] was brilliant. I still wish we could get that interface on the PC. Or a FAHmon console like it. It's extremly user friendly, and my most consistant PS3 while I'm gone for that reason.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
It's a freaking conspiracy against us.









<famous voice> "Are you threatening me"









<all ONC folders voices together> "NO were THREATENING YOU evga, BRING IT ON"


----------



## planetarian

noooo i don't want stormtrooper syndrome! I'll never be able to shoot *anyone!*

I'd be insulted but the spaceballs radar guy is awesome, so I forgive you this once. ;p


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
<famous voice> "Are you threatening me"









<all ONC folders voices together> "NO were THREATENING YOU evga, BRING IT ON"









If you're referring to the famous "movie" preview voice then I agree










YouTube - Little Tortilla Boy


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


I wonder how many of those people continuously fold, or how many just ran it once. The PS3's including [email protected] was brilliant. I still wish we could get that interface on the PC. Or a FAHmon console like it. It's extremly user friendly, and my most consistant PS3 while I'm gone for that reason.


I just wish we could use FahMon with the PS3, it would just work over our networks like all other computers. Overclocking would be nice as well xd.


----------



## lordikon

Grrr, my computer from home must've crashed a few hours ago, I got no WUs on the last point update. I won't be home for a couple more hours to reboot it. That is gonna cost me about 3-4k points.

Anyone else have crap like that happen to them?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Grrr, my computer from home must've crashed a few hours ago, I got no WUs on the last point update. I won't be home for a couple more hours to reboot it. That is gonna cost me about 3-4k points.

Anyone else have crap like that happen to them?



Yes







This would also be a very good post for- You know you're addicted to folding when....









I hate when it happens. Or an error with a work unit with the 24 hour countdown.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Grrr, my computer from home must've crashed a few hours ago, I got no WUs on the last point update. I won't be home for a couple more hours to reboot it. That is gonna cost me about 3-4k points.

Anyone else have crap like that happen to them?


Had that happen to day at work. Had to be at work for 7 hours as 1 of my cards did nothing. It was killing me, fixed it first thing when I got home.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Had that happen to day at work. Had to be at work for 7 hours as 1 of my cards did nothing. It was killing me, fixed it first thing when I got home.


Yeah, I'm tempted to reformat my Vista partition and reinstall it. I seem perfectly stable when running from Windows 7 (7 days straight), but when running from Vista I am only stable for a couple days with GPU2 clients and only for about 12 hours with an SMP client. My CPU isn't even OC'd right now because I'm trying to figure out what is causing the instability.


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Grrr, my computer from home must've crashed a few hours ago, I got no WUs on the last point update. I won't be home for a couple more hours to reboot it. That is gonna cost me about 3-4k points.

Anyone else have crap like that happen to them?


Last weekend I went out of town and I stopped putting out WU's, figured something got unstable and crashed. Got home and turns out my computer had put itself to sleep...







Guess I forgot to change the power settings after the fresh Vista install before I left.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laxrunner*


Last weekend I went out of town and I stopped putting out WU's, figured something got unstable and crashed. Got home and turns out my computer had put itself to sleep...







Guess I forgot to change the power settings after the fresh Vista install before I left.


Happened to me too, luckily I was home to catch it


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laxrunner*


Last weekend I went out of town and I stopped putting out WU's, figured something got unstable and crashed. Got home and turns out my computer had put itself to sleep...







Guess I forgot to change the power settings after the fresh Vista install before I left.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Happened to me too, luckily I was home to catch it










No comment!


----------



## mega_option101

Tufel you just jealous


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Tufel you just jealous











Nope, I have done that almost every time I reinstall windows.







Walk into the computer room in the morning and it's cold. Doh!!!!!


----------



## smoke12291

sorry I've been down due to energy bill problems









but GUYS! we need to take the #2 spot for PPD!
EVGA has risen above us, and Maximum PC is not far off.


----------



## nitteo

Also watch out for Automatic Updates that reboot your computer, turn them off!


----------



## Higgins

I've been on the fence for a few months, and I took the plundge.

Fired up the GPU2 client and i'm folding ATM.

I entered the OCN team number (37726) but is there anything else i need to do?

EDIT: anyway i could fold on my old 3870 in my sig rig too?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Also watch out for Automatic Updates that reboot your computer, turn them off!


Happened to me last night. Totally pissed me off when I woke up.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Also watch out for Automatic Updates that reboot your computer, turn them off!


Happened to me with a Win7 test update yesterday, but since I had the GPU2 client to start with Windows, wasn't a prob


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I've been on the fence for a few months, and I took the plundge.

Fired up the GPU2 client and i'm folding ATM.

I entered the OCN team number (37726) but is there anything else i need to do?


And a user name I am guessing? Other than that welcome to the FOLD!!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


And a user name I am guessing? Other than that welcome to the FOLD!!










Haha ofcourse.

Same as OCN if it matters any.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Haha ofcourse.

Same as OCN if it matters any.

yes, 3000 series ati cards are still supported. It's not that old


----------



## lordikon

I want to give a shout-out to all of the new folders that are cranking out some massive numbers.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=37726

There are probably 20-30 people in the top 100 (in points per day) that have only been folding for a few weeks. You guys rock!

EDIT:
This is another useful way to look at it.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...&srt=4&t=37726


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
I want to give a shout-out to all of the new folders that are cranking out some massive numbers.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=37726

There are probably 20-30 people in the top 100 (in points per day) that have only been folding for a few weeks. You guys rock!

CHEERS!

Welcome new folders!


----------



## Rajb1031

Do I have to run two instances of the smp client for my q6600? Im getting about 2k ppd with my quad which seems like the same when I had the console client. But It's showing that I'm utilizing all 4 cores at 100%


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Hey, Nitteo, got any pics of the work you gotten done on your farm?


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rajb1031* 
Do I have to run two instances of the smp client for my q6600? Im getting about 2k ppd with my quad which seems like the same when I had the console client. But It's showing that I'm utilizing all 4 cores at 100%

you can run two instances (each on two cores) in Linux Vmware folding.

there are plenty of set-up guides in the essential threads sticky


----------



## Marin

One can dream...

Anyways, I'm folding away. I should be getting my dummy plug next week so I can get my second core into action.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

This drawing is epic


----------



## planetarian

Love the face in the last panel, makes me laugh every time I see it. X3


----------



## SmasherBasher

My quad wants to come out and play. Someone wanna help me with the vmware thing?
*Cries for help*. Already have 2 of 4 9600GSOs folding now getting me around 7k ppd. But Superfold will have none of that. I will not be satisfied until this machine cranks out over 20k

Marin..why not make a dummy plug and save yourself 6 days, 23 hours, 59 minutes and 45 seconds. All you need is 3 resistors plus the DVI-VGA adapter that comes with any card.


----------



## teK0wnzU

How do I make this work???








I enter my name and no PW, but when I try to login it says wrong PW?


----------



## Greg2008uk

Had my best day ever yesterday







!

I will be adding a 8800gtx as well







!


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


How do I make this work???

I enter my name and no PW, but when I try to login it says wrong PW?


The name and password it asks for after the blue screens is folding, not your actual username or anything, just type folding for both name and pass. It was kinda hidden in the middle of a paragraph on the instructions. Also note that it may come up with a blank screen and not respond to any inputs, if that happens just go to VMplayer>Troubleshoot>Reset (more than once if necessary) and you should be good to go.


----------



## Jbear

Also, you don't really need to enter the name and password. As soon as you have the opportunity to enter those details the SMP client has already started. Just press Alt+F7 to see its progress.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well soon I am hoping to obtain a low profile 8 series GPU to put in this Dell as I would like to get a GPU crunching as it will be much more efficient than the P4 I am currently using lol.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Won't be able to help today I think, for some reason either the rankings at EO are not being updated (highly doubt this) or my inet connection went down (wouldn't surprise me, shared wifi ftl







) and I'm at work for another 4 hours.
It was working fine when I left home this morning but meh, think imma have to buy 50m of cable and some RJ45 connectors :swearing:

WiFi I hate you !


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eXe.Lilith* 
Won't be able to help today I think, for some reason either the rankings at EO are not being updated (highly doubt this) or my inet connection went down (wouldn't surprise me, shared wifi ftl







) and I'm at work for another 4 hours.
It was working fine when I left home this morning but meh, think imma have to buy 50m of cable and some RJ45 connectors :swearing:

WiFi I hate you !

Yeah I HATE HATE wifi too about 3 or 4 years ago my dad decided to go all wifi bought us all cards and everything. BIG mistake, NEVER going to go wireless again. We are all wired now, except for my laptop. Wifi is AWEFUL.

Actually buying in bulk is probably better, save you a lot of money. Just buy like 500FT of cat 5 on eBay for like $15-20 then your set for life


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg2008uk*


Had my best day ever yesterday







!

I will be adding a 8800gtx as well







!


That's quite the jump


----------



## lordikon

EVGA keeping up on our smack talk it seems:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100494003

Although they seem to misinterpret some of it, or I misinterpreted their stuff.

To anyone from the EVGA forums reading this, Barnettworks is the single highest PPD from any one user. The top two are PS3 and anonymous, which both consist of many users. I'm not sure how anyone could misunderstand that.


----------



## K092084

Just want to clarify this but This will yield better PPD then my 96sp 8800gts 640mb right?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Just want to clarify this but This will yield better PPD then my 96sp 8800gts 640mb right?


Yup. I would guess at least 1K ppd more.







Should cut through those 511s much better.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Just want to clarify this but This will yield better PPD then my 96sp 8800gts 640mb right?


Yup more SPs so more PPD...









Edit Corky beat me to it...


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Yup. I would guess at least 1K ppd more.







Should cut through those 511s much better.










Sweet, might replace my 8800gts's and 8800gs then with those.

Now if only I could find a deal on them that didn't have a stupid MIR.


----------



## curly haired boy

well, this morning i broke 10,000 :O


----------



## Ducky

I broke 25k this morning, my PPD took a nosedive yesterday while I photoshopped.


----------



## lordikon

Seems we just edged out EVGA on the latest point update:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

Hold true OCN, keep folding.

And off-topic: My 2nd priority, just below folding 24/7, is getting to 100 rep before 2000 posts.







My next 15 posts will need to be very informative, helpful, and/or sig worthy.
EDIT: Done! Only one person will EVER be able to say they gave me my 100th rep and 2nd flame. You know who you are.







Ok, enough spamming off-topic to this thread, it is already long enough as it is.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Seems we just edged out EVGA on the latest point update:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

Hold true OCN, keep folding.


They can't hang. They don't have our dedication. Dust in the wind, evga....


----------



## Slappa

Once we got Nitteo up to full speed, and Rebelion's cafe going, we are golden.

In the meanwhile, all the little contributers...get ramping up !


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Seems we just edged out EVGA on the latest point update:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

Hold true OCN, keep folding.

And off-topic: My 2nd priority, just below folding 24/7, is getting to 100 rep before 2000 posts.







My next 15 posts will need to be very informative, helpful, and/or sig worthy.


Alrighty then


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Once we got Nitteo up to full speed, and Rebelion's cafe going, we are golden.

In the meanwhile, all the little contributers...get ramping up !


Seems my inet connection went back up all by itself at home (that or it took about 8 hours for my HD4850 to process a 487WU which highly unlikely since it had 2h to go this morning.)








Work ends in an hour so I'll check into it then, and hopefully I'll have time enough to try to oc the E2180 so I can start running SMP on it. Just hope ocw review of the mobo it's running on isn't bs


----------



## CL3P20

..bringing my golden GS's out of hiding again, for some PPD madness once more







...hoping to see 4k out of the 511 pointers with these little guys.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Wow going for 4k on the 511s, huh? That would be a tremendous feat considering my OC'd GS did 2800 on it. If anybody can do it, you can.


----------



## CL3P20

im at 3.3k with 'em so far







...just gotta squeeze a little more now...


----------



## eXe.Lilith

-deleted-


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


im at 3.3k with 'em so far







...just gotta squeeze a little more now...


3.3 already you go doc







you are the true reason we are going to kick evga they don't have "the doctor"




























(for some odd reason I herd the doctor who them song when I wrote that







)


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


im at 3.3k with 'em so far







...just gotta squeeze a little more now...


Wow that is some 8800GS power!

2 more 3x GX2s online today.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Wow that is some 8800GS power!

2 more 3x GX2s online today.


Nice.


----------



## nafljhy

go nitteo and doc!


----------



## SmasherBasher

I managed to get some vmware madness going on the quad. Waiting for it to complete enough so I can monitor how well it does. Not really the point but competition is fun.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Wow that is some 8800GS power!

2 more 3x GX2s online today.


Sweet

So that makes a total of 5 right?

Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## CL3P20

3.3k ...still got to find the 'sweet spot' yet.


----------



## Inktfish

Sorry to ask questions in a thread like this, but what client for FOH should I use?
I got a I7 920i at 3.4 ghz and a non OCed 4870.
I fold every time I browse the internets and are not behind computer.
I shut FOH down for games and to sleep/be at school.
I dont game alot compared to my internet times.
So what client should I have for my system and my FOH availability?
Any suggestions please?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Sorry to ask questions in a thread like this, but what client for FOH should I use?
I got a I7 920i at 3.4 ghz and a non OCed 4870.
I fold every time I browse the internets and are not behind computer.
I shut FOH down for games and to sleep/be at school.
I dont game alot compared to my internet times.
So what client should I have for my system and my FOH availability?
Any suggestions please?


Get the SMP client for the i7, running 4 of them through VMWare Linux will be very fast, probably 7-8,000 PPD (points per day).

Get the GPU2 client for the 4870, which could probably put out around 2-3,000 PPD.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Sorry to ask questions in a thread like this, but what client for FOH should I use?
I got a I7 920i at 3.4 ghz and a non OCed 4870.
I fold every time I browse the internets and are not behind computer.
I shut FOH down for games and to sleep/be at school.
I dont game alot compared to my internet times.
So what client should I have for my system and my FOH availability?
Any suggestions please?


I would suggest the GPU client. It should be able to meet the deadlines with 2 to 3 hours of folding per day.


----------



## pheoxs

From eVGA's forum:

Quote:



Haha thats funny, More so for me because My self Strudinox, Totes6 and barenttworks all work together and fold off of the same type of server at each of our respective datacenters. Totes 6 being down still due to other work. But bad news for us good news for OCN our server will be going offline soon.







Mabye to come back. Mabye not?


Good sign for us trying to overtake them.
Bad sign for folding overall since they will drop in PPD possibly.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


From eVGA's forum:

Good sign for us trying to overtake them.
Bad sign for folding overall since they will drop in PPD possibly.


Well, that is bad news for folding in general. But it will probably keep us ahead for quite some time. Bittersweet.

Now, on to catching MaxPC and [H]


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Well, that is bad news for folding in general. But it will probably keep us ahead for quite some time. Bittersweet.

Now, on to catching MaxPC and [H]









Indeed









[H] is our next target


----------



## IEATFISH

Can someone explain the EUE errors? It says I have to wait 24 hours. Did evga hack the system and shut us down?


----------



## Inktfish

Cant get the SMP client working, and I dont know if im using GPU2 now, if I download something it displays as GPU.

Guess Ill keep on going very slowly...


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Cant get the SMP client working, and I dont know if im using GPU2 now, if I download something it displays as GPU.

Guess Ill keep on going very slowly...









.

How can you not know if you're using the GPU client or not?

Perhaps we can eliminate any questions. Just download this file.

just extract and run. no installation neccesary. Make sure to uninstall your other version of [email protected] Dont want 2 running on 1 card at the same time


----------



## Inktfish

I know that im using a GPU client atm,
not if its GPU2 or the first one.

edit:
that file copys all your settings
including stuff like: -gpu 0 -verbosity 9 -local
whatever that may be :<


----------



## SmasherBasher

Yep. Just dont forget to change your username otherwise you will be folding for naflijhy


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Can someone explain the EUE errors? It says I have to wait 24 hours. Did evga hack the system and shut us down?









Just restart your client and the EUE count is reset so you can start folding again. The 24h hour thingy happens when you get 5 EUE in a row, happened to me earlier :swearing:, it's often a sign that your OC isn't stable or as it was in my case, some games leave the GPU not quite as they should so you get these. The easy workaround is restart your comp just before starting to fold.
You can find more info about this on the [email protected] faqs over at Stanford's.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
From eVGA's forum:

Good sign for us trying to overtake them.
Bad sign for folding overall since they will drop in PPD possibly.

That's a lot of PPD... Just the lot of them account for close to a million PPD for team eVGA.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Yep. Just dont forget to change your username otherwise you will be folding for naflijhy

Yeah, thats why I found out those weird thingies.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
That's a lot of PPD... Just the lot of them account for close to a million PPD for team eVGA.

Don't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Don't put all your eggs in one basket.









Indeed


----------



## Tufelhunden

Truly I am sorry to hear this! This a sad day for Folding in General!


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Truly I am sorry to hear this! This a sad day for Folding in General!










Meh. EVGA is so going down


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Truly I am sorry to hear this! This a sad day for Folding in General!










It hasn't happened yet... or has it









But, it will be a sad day for the cause.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


It hasn't happened yet... or has it









But, it will be a sad day for the cause.


Yeah, part of me wants to believe that this is some sort of counterintelligence attack to have us let our guard down.

Don't hold back OCN!!!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Yeah, part of me wants to believe that this is some sort of counterintelligence attack to have us let our guard down.

Don't hold back OCN!!!!











I like the way that you think


----------



## SmasherBasher

I am officially up and running with 2x 9600GSO and 2x SMP through VMWare. Once fahmon notices the second SMP client, I will be well above 10k PPD. I could always add my 9800 GTX+ or 1 more 9600GSO for an extra boost. I just question whether my PSU would be up for it.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I am officially up and running with 2x 9600GSO and 2x SMP through VMWare. Once fahmon notices the second SMP client, I will be well above 10k PPD. I could always add my 9800 GTX+ or 1 more 9600GSO for an extra boost. I just question whether my PSU would be up for it.


You can do 3 GSO's. My 400w corsair is pulling a GTX+ and a C2D all folding, I think yours can handle it.

Hell, nitteo had 4 8800gs on a earthwatts 500....with a Q6600


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4


Ok anyone have any idea as to why i cannot acces that site? I really want to keep track of my points, and graphs to compare against EVGA, but the only site i can see my points is this link: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team37726.html

The folding.extremeoverclocking.com just is constantly "loading" for 5 + mins before i give up and close the tab...


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Ok anyone have any idea as to why i cannot acces that site? I really want to keep track of my points, and graphs to compare against EVGA, but the only site i can see my points is this link: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/teamstats/team37726.html

The folding.extremeoverclocking.com just is constantly "loading" for 5 + mins before i give up and close the tab...


Hmmm, that is interesting. Are you able to access it from any other connection? Wifi down the street? Coffee shop? School/library? This would be especially telling if it was the same computer on a different connection, like taking your laptop from your house to a different place.

Sounds like it may be a firewall/isp thing.


----------



## mortimersnerd

What's mort up to?


















Oh, and they are XFX


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


What's mort up to?


















Oh, and they are XFX










I presume you're buying those to do OCN giveaways to fellow folders?


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


I presume you're buying those to do OCN giveaways to fellow folders?










That's what I said









I'm brewin' up something special for you guys in a few days









~Gooda~


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


What's mort up to?









Oh, and they are XFX










Got a 4 pack 8 pack of ownage on the way. I like it.


----------



## nafljhy

geebus! crazy folders!


----------



## teK0wnzU

Will Fold 4 Food!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Did OCN just pass a folding stimulus package? Cause we got billions going into infrastructure.


----------



## mortimersnerd

The bigger and more important question is, can I print with the laser printer without blowing the circuit?

If so, I will just give up printing


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. i thought you sold the printer already


----------



## gre0481

Woot. So I was wondering. Do OCN'rs fold on anything that isn't theres? IE Eork computers, or computers they worked on for people??

I'm just wondering what lengths people go through.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I had to sell my Xerox Phaser







It draws 10A. I still have a compact Brother mono laser printer that draws 7A.


----------



## teK0wnzU

I have an extension cord running from my bathroom to my computer room because I keep tripping the 15A breaker in the room and the Bathroom has a 20A breaker.

Damn 800W PSUs


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


I have an extension cord running from my bathroom to my computer room because I keep tripping the 15A breaker in the room and the Bathroom has a 20A breaker.

Damn 800W PSUs


My question is ... why does your bathroom have a 20A breaker!?


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


I have an extension cord running from my bathroom to my computer room because I keep tripping the 15A breaker in the room and the Bathroom has a 20A breaker.

Damn 800W PSUs


Now that is very OCN like









Are you sure your psu is functioning properly I have never heard of peoples comps blowing fuses


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


My question is ... why does your bathroom have a 20A breaker!?


For multiple hair dryers + curling irons.

They know women folk of today do crap like that.

But when you are missing women folk...you [email protected]


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BLKKROW* 
Now that is very OCN like









Are you sure your psu is functioning properly I have never heard of peoples comps blowing fuses

haha.. i have 2x heavy folding rigs in my living room and if i try using any of my power tools. it immediately flips it. so i've now run an extension from my kitchen to the living room so i can mod.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
My question is ... why does your bathroom have a 20A breaker!?

Stupid Electrician FUBAR the installation. He will be back here, oh yes he will.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I moved both of my rigs in one room. Heres a pic

That corner of the rooms tops out at about 88F when I leave the door shut. Keep in mind that without computers its usually 62-64F.


----------



## nafljhy

i'm pretty sure my bathroom has 20A breaker too.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
For multiple hair dryers + curling irons.

They know women folk of today do crap like that.

But when you are missing women folk...you [email protected]

Me and my Wife [email protected] "F" at Home... that is how we got a baby too.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
Me and my Wife [email protected] "F" at Home... that is how we got a baby too.









BREAKING NEWS FOLDING AT HOME CREATES BABIES: Says OCN Folder tek0wnzU


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
Me and my Wife [email protected] "F" at Home... that is how we got a baby too.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
haha.. i have 2x heavy folding rigs in my living room and if i try using any of my power tools. it immediately flips it. so i've now run an extension from my kitchen to the living room so i can mod.









There are people questioning running extension cords from bathrooms and yet you use power tools in your living room?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
There are people questioning running extension cords from bathrooms and yet you use power tools in your living room?









i got nowhere else to my modding. it was snowing up until a few days ago.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
BREAKING NEWS FOLDING AT HOME CREATES BABIES: Says OCN Folder tek0wnzU

Yeah, and wouldn't image the heat [email protected] creates in the summer...


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
Woot. So I was wondering. Do OCN'rs fold on anything that isn't theres? IE Eork computers, or computers they worked on for people??

I'm just wondering what lengths people go through.

I GPU2 fold on my work computer with an 8800gs soon to be a 9800gt.
Then have it running as a service on a couple of boxes which give me about an extra 2-3K PPD.

Back before the GPU client came out I had the it running as a service on about a 100 computers at work which was only putting out about 8500 PPD which actually had me in the top 5 folders for OCN, but then the off site WAN Engineer started to notice alot of traffic on the network so they got taken off except for a couple they don't know about.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
Yeah, and wouldn't image the heat [email protected] creates in the summer...









Maybe you need to be covered in AS5?


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


I GPU2 fold on my work computer with an 8800gs soon to be a 9800gt.
Then have it running as a service on a couple of boxes which give me about an extra 2-3K PPD.

Back before the GPU client came out I had the it running as a service on about a 100 computers at work which was only putting out about 8500 PPD which actually had me in the top 5 folders for OCN, but then the off site WAN Engineer started to notice alot of traffic on the network so they got taken off except for a couple they don't know about.










I could imagine my career going down the tubes. We can't even use removable storage media. Not to mention the bandwidth it would take up, on what already seems to be a 14.4kbps connection


----------



## K092084

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
I could imagine my career going down the tubes. We can't even use removable storage media. Not to mention the bandwidth it would take up, on what already seems to be a 14.4kbps connection









It helps when I am 1 out of 3 I.T. guys at my facility, 1 of the others being a programmer, so I could get away with it for a bit, but guess I got 2 greedy on the folding.

Well your in the USMC so I could understand the strict rules.


----------



## gre0481

Good news on the homefront. The 8800GTX is back on the fold.

Hopefully there are no issues with my rig once it's unboxed, and I'll have the GTX 260 on the fold again!


----------



## murderbymodem

Bah, damn you Stanford, get working on that Linux GPU2 client so I don't have to stay in Windows to kick some EVGA butt


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Bah, damn you Stanford, get working on that Linux GPU2 client so I don't have to stay in Windows to kick some EVGA butt









Yeah, no kidding. I need to find a good OS for my 4x GPU rig. I hate how they confine windows installations to a specific motherboard.

It would be the perfect time for me to dive into Linux.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
Yeah, no kidding. I need to find a good OS for my 4x GPU rig. I hate how they confine windows installations to a specific motherboard.

It would be the perfect time for me to dive into Linux.

I was really thinking about setting up the GPU2 client in WINE soon because I really don't like being away from Linux, but sadly:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nder-wine.html


----------



## planetarian

for those that weren't following the other thread, check here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post5674287


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *planetarian*


for those that weren't following the other thread, check here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post5674287


You guys can [email protected] for us during the chimp challenge








We'd return the favor of course.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


You guys can [email protected] for us during the chimp challenge








We'd return the favor of course.


Not a bad idea


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


You guys can [email protected] for us during the chimp challenge








We'd return the favor of course.



No kidding. I wouldn't mind seeing [H]OCP and MAXIMUM PC go down.

Australia OC (or whatever it is?) Meh


----------



## Slappa

Guys, with the 9PM update, we are up at 2,155,575 Points today.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Still have one more update to go.

Do I smell a record?


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

An alliance between OCN and EVGA would be awesome (meaning they would fold under OCN, not vise versa). Heck, a whole lot of us are using EVGA cards already anyways.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
An alliance between OCN and EVGA would be awesome (meaning they would fold under OCN, not vise versa). Heck, a whole lot of us are using EVGA cards already anyways.

That would be [H]ardcore PPD output.....no pun intended


----------



## tofumonster

I just downloaded the CPU and GPU client for my sig rig!

go OCN!!


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofumonster* 
I just downloaded the CPU and GPU client for my sig rig!

go OCN!!

Sweet, welcome to the fold (also known as the War on EVGA). We will use shock and awe tactics on them.


----------



## murderbymodem

Take this EVGA!








Attachment 99372

Oh, and a little of this!
Attachment 99373


----------



## nafljhy

i'm using 13x evga cards.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i'm using 13x evga cards.









I made sure to get XFX cards








They were the only good deals that I could find


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i'm using 13x evga cards.









Dugg for great poetic justice.


----------



## gre0481

Well, the 8800gtx completed it's first unit.

Unfortunately the wireless router might have bit the dust. My wife can't seem to reset it or do anything to get it working. *sigh* I don't think my PS3 or GTX 260 will be going online until I get home.


----------



## nafljhy

that bites man.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Well, the 8800gtx completed it's first unit.

Unfortunately the wireless router might have bit the dust. My wife can't seem to reset it or do anything to get it working. *sigh* I don't think my PS3 or GTX 260 will be going online until I get home.


Even with a hard reset? Dang man that's a bummer.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i'm using 13x evga cards.










I have 3...and one of their motherboards. I also have two XFX cards and one BFG, on an XFX motherboard. If I knew then what I know now, all of my cards would be evga. On their worst day, evga's customer service is 10^5 > XFX on their best day. I haven't had that much interaction with BFG, but I think I probably voided my warranty when I took the card out of the box...







Just about everything voids their warranty. Though I'm glad I reseated the cooler as soon as I got the BFG card (voids the warranty), because if I hadn't, it would have burned up as soon as I installed it. The TIM was all dried out and powdery...but hey, it's a 9800 GX2 and those don't run very hot anyway, right?


----------



## teK0wnzU

I want a 9800 GX2! Damn it all! But all the ones I find are still more than a 260 core 216. Gerrrrrrr!


----------



## nafljhy

iono, i prefer XFX. i've always managed to get them to do my RMA within 2 days.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

How about we break the 2.5m barrier today and catch up with eVGA ? They only folded 120k more than us yesterday, we can definitely catch up with em


----------



## Ravin

WTH did MS put in that last update yesterday? Just after I installed it I started getting BSODs before I could even get the vista logo screen. There's about 4K points down the tubes last night.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K092084* 
I GPU2 fold on my work computer with an 8800gs soon to be a 9800gt.
Then have it running as a service on a couple of boxes which give me about an extra 2-3K PPD.

Back before the GPU client came out I had the it running as a service on about a 100 computers at work which was only putting out about 8500 PPD which actually had me in the top 5 folders for OCN, but then the off site WAN Engineer started to notice alot of traffic on the network so they got taken off except for a couple they don't know about.









Gee, traffic cause of folding? :swearing: 1kbit routers or something?


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Gee, traffic cause of folding? :swearing: 1kbit routers or something?









folding doesn't require a ton of bandwidth unless you have a whole fleet of CPUs/GPUs.

It only needs to send results (which takes less than 10 seconds) and download new projects (which are usually under 10mb)


----------



## mega_option101

I finally got my PPD avg constant at ~4500


----------



## krnx714

Hey guys, just started folding.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krnx714* 
Hey guys, just started folding.

Awesome! Hopefully its for team 37726


----------



## Litlratt

I call shenanigans!!

One of my EVGA 280s bit the big one the day before yesterday. We may have to resort to pyramid shaped tinfoil hats for our folders to keep the EVGAers out.

Needless to say, I did not tell EVGA support that I folded for OCN.


----------



## kazakia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krnx714* 
Hey guys, just started folding.

Great! Lets hope you will climb up the ranks and become addicted!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Litlratt* 
I call shenanigans!!

One of my EVGA 280s bit the big one the day before yesterday. We may have to resort to pyramid shaped tinfoil hats for our folders to keep the EVGAers out.

Needless to say, I did not tell EVGA support that I folded for OCN.

Tell them you fold for EVGA, maybe they will step you up.


----------



## nitteo

I posted 150k yesterday, that was with 2x GPUS EUEing, and a 4x 8800GT rig off this morning (must be the Silverstone 500w cant handle 4x 8800GTs.)

It should've been around 190k! I still have about 125k of GPUs in the mail or sitting here waiting for parts.


----------



## Ducky

I'm your top new folder guys







But klear is right on my ass.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I posted 150k yesterday, that was with 2x GPUS EUEing, and a 4x 8800GT rig off this morning (must be the Silverstone 500w cant handle 4x 8800GTs.)

It should've been around 190k! I still have about 125k of GPUs in the mail or sitting here waiting for parts.


----------



## krnx714

YEs, i'm folding for OCN. =]


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I posted 150k yesterday, that was with 2x GPUS EUEing, and a 4x 8800GT rig off this morning (must be the Silverstone 500w cant handle 4x 8800GTs.)

It should've been around 190k! I still have about 125k of GPUs in the mail or sitting here waiting for parts.


I have open PCIe slots


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


I have open PCIe slots










I don't







I have been trying to get my sister and my dad to let me get them new video cards in exchange for folding, no dice so far







my dad says he doesn't want to feed my addiction and my sister couldn't care less about folding or a new video card.

I neeeeeeeed MOAR POINTS


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


I don't







I have been trying to get my sister and my dad to let me get them new video cards in exchange for folding, no dice so far







my dad says he doesn't want to feed my addiction and my sister couldn't care less about folding or a new video card.

I neeeeeeeed MOAR POINTS


Send me a 4870 X2 or a couple of GTX295s and I'll give you 100% of the production for 60 days, then 50% for 30 days. I get 100% production thereafter. When you want or need the card(s) back (after 120 days) they are yours. Uptime on my rig is near 24/7, and I may be able to sneak a card into my work rig.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Here's another 13K to go up against them









edit -







wow thats hard to see


----------



## K092084

Brought my 2nd 8800gts I had sitting around to work and put it in a PC I had sitting behind me.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


WTH did MS put in that last update yesterday? Just after I installed it I started getting BSODs before I could even get the vista logo screen. There's about 4K points down the tubes last night.


Actually I had this happen too, but about a week ago. I ended up having to do a repair through the Vista CD.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I posted 150k yesterday, that was with 2x GPUS EUEing, and a 4x 8800GT rig off this morning (must be the Silverstone 500w cant handle 4x 8800GTs.)

It should've been around 190k! I still have about 125k of GPUs in the mail or sitting here waiting for parts.


Awesome to see your graph going in the positive direction. Fold on man.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428

EDIT: Double post, whoops.


----------



## lordikon

Here comes the triple post:

In the last point update OCN hit it's highest ever point total for a 3 hour update: 360,000 exactly.

http://kakaostats.com/index.php?col=12

Awesome job OCN, good to see we're still consistantly increasing our PPD.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Here comes the triple post:

In the last point update OCN hit it's highest ever point total for a 3 hour update: 360,000 exactly.

http://kakaostats.com/index.php?col=12

Awesome job OCN, good to see we're still consistantly increasing our PPD.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well, I got both my 2600Xts up folding again, after my last windows update BSOD'd my Overclocks on CPU and GPU.

So I'll have to work that out, but currently cranking around 500-700ppd.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Here comes the triple post:

In the last point update OCN hit it's highest ever point total for a 3 hour update: 360,000 exactly.

http://kakaostats.com/index.php?col=12

Awesome job OCN, good to see we're still consistantly increasing our PPD.



Hell yeah OCN. This is what I like to see. It motivates me. Look at that progress. I see us moving up as long as we keep assisting eachother with folding help. That's what OCN'rs do. That's why i can to OCN. I need help


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Hell yeah OCN. This is what I like to see. It motivates me. Look at that progress. I see us moving up as long as we keep assisting eachother with folding help. That's what OCN'rs do. That's why i can to OCN. I need help










Yes! That's why I like it here too.

They knock it down to Marine reading level and include pictures! Pretty pictures!


----------



## gre0481

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Yes! That's why I like it here too.

They knock it down to Marine reading level and include pictures! Pretty pictures!










Bah. I've had to resort to actually reading the past couple weeks. The web proxy is getting worse. Less and less pictures to explain what everyone is talking about


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Yes! That's why I like it here too.

They knock it down to Marine reading level and include pictures! Pretty pictures!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Bah. I've had to resort to actually reading the past couple weeks. The web proxy is getting worse. Less and less pictures to explain what everyone is talking about










No wonder you don't stay on very long. That must be giving you a bad headache!!!


----------



## lordikon

Just some more motivation to keep you guys folding. We're currently poised to have our best folding day ever.

At our current pace we'll end the night with 2,508,244 points. Last night we also broke a single day record with 2,462,081 points.

Looks like we might break a quarter of a ten million points in one day! Seems like a decent number to consider a milestone.

OT: I've been posting so many stats I'm considering starting a thread for important PPD update messages, like when we break records, or pass EVGA, etc...

Also, Nitteo's rigs have definitely been retooled. Looks like he'll be hitting near 180,000 points today! We may need a Nitteo vs. Knitelife thread.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Just some more motivation to keep you guys folding. We're currently poised to have our best folding day ever.

At our current pace we'll end the night with 2,508,244 points. Last night we also broke a single day record with 2,462,081 points.

Looks like we might break a quarter of a million points in one day!

OT: I've been posting so many stats I'm considering starting a thread for important PPD update messages, like when we break records, or pass EVGA, etc...

Also, Nitteo's rigs have definitely been retooled. Looks like he'll be hitting near 180,000 points today! We may need a Nitteo vs. Knitelife thread.

Thanks for the updates! And grats on the second flame!!!


----------



## mortimersnerd

My GX2s were shipped today. I should have them installed the middle of next week.


----------



## teK0wnzU

HELP!!!








Anyone know how I can get past this point? I'm following the directions just like it states.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


HELP!!!








Anyone know how I can get past this point? I'm following the directions just like it states.


The better question is why are you using Deino? I'd recommend using Mpich, easier to setup, by far.


----------



## curly haired boy

just broke 13,000









i know i'm getting over 10,000 PPD in a 24-hour period, since i broke 12,000 this morning, and i took around 4 hours off today to play game demos









well, i'm off to my crappy laptop to get moar points on club live. they have a nifty drill that i want. >:3


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Just some more motivation to keep you guys folding. We're currently poised to have our best folding day ever.

At our current pace we'll end the night with 2,508,244 points. Last night we also broke a single day record with 2,462,081 points.

Looks like we might break a quarter of a million points in one day!


No that would be 2.5 Million not a quarter million.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


No that would be 2.5 Million not a quarter million.


Heheh, Indeed.







I'll fix that.

Quarter of ten million?









EDIT: Point update. Looks like EVGA will be smashing their single day records. If they keep up their current pace, they'll hit 2,721,000 points today, which is 100,000 more points than yesterday. It would be awesome if both OCN and EVGA broke their single-day point records today. It is great to watch these two teams stay neck and neck with each other. Competition is addicting.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Heheh, Indeed.







I'll fix that.

Quarter of ten million?










LOL yeah sure


----------



## Heavy Light 117

They almost have the same amount of active users as us


















cool little pie chart


----------



## teK0wnzU

[email protected] SMP = Bane of my life
Every time I set it up I find a new issue.
Now when I run it it maxes out all 4 cores, not that that is bad for when I sleep.
But when i want to do anything on the computer it sucks.
Oh well, it could be worse, it could just stop working again.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


They almost have the same amount of active users as us


















cool little pie chart


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

According to the latest charts, we have 3 more active users than them. We've gained about 100 more active members in the last 7-10 days (since the smack talk and competition heated up between us and EVGA). Overall our average user has a higher PPD than theirs, however, they're still beating us because about 1/3rd of their points come from their top 3 members.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


[email protected] SMP = Bane of my life
Every time I set it up I find a new issue.
Now when I run it it maxes out all 4 cores, not that that is bad for when I sleep.
But when i want to do anything on the computer it sucks.
Oh well, it could be worse, it could just stop working again.










Have you tried lowering the priority of the SMP client? If you have it set to idle it shouldn't affect performance much at all.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


[email protected] SMP = Bane of my life
Every time I set it up I find a new issue.
Now when I run it it maxes out all 4 cores, not that that is bad for when I sleep.
But when i want to do anything on the computer it sucks.
Oh well, it could be worse, it could just stop working again.










SMP, when set to idle, will not interfere with other programs on your computer.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


SMP, when set to idle, will not interfere with other programs on your computer.


Yes, and I left it idle, but it didn't stay that way.
How do I go back and check? -config ?


----------



## cappy

Grats to OCN for a 2.5 Million point day!








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

"02.27.09*2,501,718*5,805"

And a low update for EVGA, 295,156.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cappy*


Grats to OCN for a 2.5 Million point day!








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

"02.27.09*2,501,718*5,805"

And a low update for EVGA, 295,156.



Just saw that!!! GJ guys and gals!!!!!!!









A new record high!!!


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cappy*


Grats to OCN for a 2.5 Million point day!








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

"02.27.09*2,501,718*5,805"

And a low update for EVGA, 295,156.


Go OCN! Next up, 3 million, shouldn't take that long the way were going.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Put out a personal best 8,300 points today.









Hopefully, I can pull my average up towards 15k ppd in a week or two. We shall see...


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millillion*


Go OCN! Next up, 3 million, shouldn't take that long the way were going.


We officially passed Maximum PC in the Average PPD category. However, we're somehow still in 3rd place in average PPD for some damn reason. Damn you EVGA......damn you. Seriously though, way to go OCN. EVGA's momentum has flattened out over the last week, we're still gaining though. At this rate we will pass them soon enough in PPD.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=3

Oh, and this may have helped our day a little bit: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428
You rock Nitteo, great job on re-tooling those rigs. Looks like a record single day and record month for you, which is crazy because half of your stuff was down for almost two weeks.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


Yes, and I left it idle, but it didn't stay that way.
How do I go back and check? -config ?


Just go to where all the SMP files are located, delete the config file, start the client, and re enter it all over again.

That should do the trick.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Just go to where all the SMP files are located, delete the config file, start the client, and re enter it all over again.

That should do the trick.










Did that, still maxing out all 4 cores.
It's sad how the easy [email protected] progs work great, but don't give good PPD.
And the console [email protected] progs blow but give great PPD.

I'm so frustrated I could kick kittens!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*









Did that, still maxing out all 4 cores.
It's sad how the easy [email protected] progs work great, but don't give good PPD.
And the console [email protected] progs blow but give great PPD.


Sorry man, I've been out of the SMP game for awhile, wish I could help.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*









Did that, still maxing out all 4 cores.
It's sad how the easy [email protected] progs work great, but don't give good PPD.
And the console [email protected] progs blow but give great PPD.

I'm so frustrated I could kick kittens!










Yes, but, once you fire up a program it relieves however much of your cpu that you need to run the program. When sitting idle or browsing the internet, it SHOULD be using all four cores.


----------



## teK0wnzU

LoL


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
We officially passed Maximum PC in the Average PPD category. However, we're somehow still in 3rd place in average PPD for some damn reason. Damn you EVGA......damn you. Seriously though, way to go OCN. EVGA's momentum has flattened out over the last week, we're still gaining though. At this rate we will pass them soon enough in PPD.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=3

Oh, and this may have helped our day a little bit: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428
You rock Nitteo, great job on re-tooling those rigs. Looks like a record single day and record month for you, which is crazy because half of your stuff was down for almost two weeks.


That is great news. Maybe my recent 3k PPD helped?









I just ordered my replacement router, so I should have the PS3 and GTX 260 online soon. I would just fold with the 260 vice the 8800 GTX; But my wife prefers her rig.

I just ordered my new PSU, freeing up the 750 for my folding farm. Also just picked up a Xiggy DK. Now all that's left is for me to get home and assemble the 4x GPU machine. Still no name for it yet







Maybe a vmod; but that's after I get the darn thing up and running.

Can't way to be full on folding again. I'm not going to let Tufel pass me for long


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Yes, but, once you fire up a program it relieves however much of your cpu that you need to run the program. When sitting idle or browsing the internet, it SHOULD be using all four cores.


Maybe, I just did a fresh install of Vista.
Before it want using all 4 cores but not at 100%, but now it is.
It could me it's working right now, and wasn't before.
I don't know. I'll roll with it.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


Maybe, I just did a fresh install of Vista.
Before it want using all 4 cores but not at 100%, but now it is.
It could me it's working right now, and wasn't before.
I don't know. I'll roll with it.


My SMP client maxes out my cores at 100%, but it doesn't slow down any of my tasks. If it it slowing down your computer at an 'idle' priority that is the fault of the OS for not giving more processing cycles to higher priority threads.

Basically, you shouldn't notice a slowdown while this is running if you've setup your priorities correctly.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
My SMP client maxes out my cores at 100%, but it doesn't slow down any of my tasks. If it it slowing down your computer at an 'idle' priority that is the fault of the OS for not giving more processing cycles to higher priority threads.

Basically, you shouldn't notice a slowdown while this is running if you've setup your priorities correctly.

Since you two are both talking about SMP; What OS do you recommend for 4 gpu's and SMP quad. I can go any way ; Not picky. I just want the best results.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Since you two are both talking about SMP; What OS do you recommend for 4 gpu's and SMP quad. I can go any way ; Not picky. I just want the best results.


I'm would say Vista


----------



## curly haired boy

ah'm kissing 14,000. gonna leave the rig folding the rest of today and overnight.


----------



## lordikon

Seems like EVGA's top 3 are cutting back for some reason. They're back about 80-100,000 points per update since last night. This is the first time we've been ahead of them for a whole day in about 2 weeks.

I remember them saying they may have to shutdown some of their servers, maybe that is what this is. Good for us, bad them EVGA and the overall folding cause.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065

And some more motivation: Given our current growth rate, and [H]ardOCP's current growth rate, we'd pass them in PPD in only 4 months. However...we'd have to maintain our current explosive growth rate the whole time, and [H]ardOCP would of course have to continue their growth rate as well.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117* 
They almost have the same amount of active users as us


















cool little pie chart

Sweeet I'm famous







actually I am number 7 now









Who wants to donate to my "points, MOAR POINTS" fund? LOLz


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 

Can't way to be full on folding again. I'm not going to let Tufel pass me for long









You better bring the mail!!! In addition to 2x 8800GT and 1 9600GT I am currently folding on, I plan to be folding on 2 Q6600's with linux here shortly.


----------



## Slappa

Guys. Excellent work.

We have consistently outdone EVGA's team for point updates today!


----------



## pheoxs

Looks like Barnettworks went offline


----------



## teK0wnzU

Anyone have trouble with the "[email protected]_Vista-623" and fahmon?
For some reason its been on 13% in FahMon but it's been that way for 3 WUs now?
I'm using the console version for GPU and CPU-SMP, FahMon can see SMP but not GPU.
I went from 500PPD with normal CPU [email protected] to 2000+PPD with "FAH6.23beta-win32-SMP-mpich".


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
Looks like Barnettworks went offline









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723
Actually he hasn't.

We are just out pointing them


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slappa* 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723
Actually he hasn't.

We are just out pointing them

Totes6, another admin that works with barnet is offline. They all, toes6, barnet and clam, are going to lose their servers they have been using to fold with, their business needs them for other things.


----------



## curly haired boy

woot. broke 15,000 ;D


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
woot. broke 15,000 ;D


Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## azcrazy

im trying to brake 20K PPD a day, im close at 18K , but im still in top 20 producers


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


Anyone have trouble with the "[email protected]_Vista-623" and fahmon?
For some reason its been on 13% in FahMon but it's been that way for 3 WUs now?
I'm using the console version for GPU and CPU-SMP, FahMon can see SMP but not GPU.
I went from 500PPD with normal CPU [email protected] to 2000+PPD with "FAH6.23beta-win32-SMP-mpich".


Anyone?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
Anyone?

I'm running mine on Vista, but I don't remember the .exe having Vista listed specifically in it, it was pretty much for any recent version of Windows.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
Anyone?

You either aren't pointing fahmon to the right folder, or you need to re-install fahmon.

I would bet money you aren't pointing it to the right spot.

In fahmon, right click on the client with the issue and delete it. Then add a new client and try pointing it again.









ALSO, to the rest of the team. We are up about 2,000 points for the day over evga. KEEP IT UP!!!!!


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723
Actually he hasn't.

We are just out pointing them


As said before, barnettworks, along with all the others folding on blade server are going offline in the next few days as the servers need to be used.


----------



## gre0481

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pheoxs* 
As said before, barnettworks, along with all the others folding on blade server are going offline in the next few days as the servers need to be used.


I'm just glad most of our PPD is user owned







Hopefully they'll be able to work something out to get some more folding online. That was a great resource.


----------



## CL3P20

bringing another 10k online today







Go OCN GO


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


bringing another 10k online today







Go OCN GO


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
You either aren't pointing fahmon to the right folder, or you need to re-install fahmon.

I would bet money you aren't pointing it to the right spot.

In fahmon, right click on the client with the issue and delete it. Then add a new client and try pointing it again.









ALSO, to the rest of the team. We are up about 2,000 points for the day over evga. KEEP IT UP!!!!!

Fixed the problem.
Apparently the console GPU ver for "vista" can't use FahMon for some reason. So now I'm using the XP ver and it is working fine.
I reinstalled the vista version 3 times to different dirs and all of them said 13% even before getting a job.

[email protected]_Vista-623 = Bollocks for FahMon


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
Fixed the problem.
Apparently the console GPU ver for "vista" can't use FahMon for some reason. So now I'm using the XP ver and it is working fine.
I reinstalled the vista version 3 times to different dirs and all of them said 13% even before getting a job.

[email protected]_Vista-623 = Bollocks for FahMon

I use that client ... in vista ... and FAHmon works fine...?


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


I use that client ... in vista ... and FAHmon works fine...?


Well it hates me. But the XP version likes me so it will have to do.
They are still doing the same PPD, I can't tell what the difference is.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


bringing another 10k online today








Go OCN GO


----------



## mortimersnerd

My GX2s will be here Tuesday


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


My GX2s will be here Tuesday










Yay, didn't you order 4 of them?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Millillion*


Yay, didn't you order 4 of them?


Yeah, and the price dropped $20 each the day after I ordered them


----------



## spaceballsrules

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Yeah, and the price dropped $20 each the day after I ordered them










Where did you get them from?


----------



## Greg2008uk

Been pushing, I have managed to get in the top 20 producers now!









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spaceballsrules*


Where did you get them from?


Ebay store. They had EVGA for $250. I just looked at this shipping and it as $18/card so I wouldn't have saved much. I like XFX better too.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg2008uk*


Been pushing, I have managed to get in the top 20 producers now!









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## MadCatMk2

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

WΑT


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

WΑT


They are pushing hard. We must pass catch EVGA, in 24 hour average. I just added about 5K per day with the Linux VMware clients. Go OCN!!


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

WΑT










Wow...


----------



## Heavy Light 117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg2008uk*


Been pushing, I have managed to get in the top 20 producers now!









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726










You pushed me off the top 20









No worries I'll try and remount the top 20 chart within this next week.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


You pushed me off, I'll try and remount.












Fun with Quoting...


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*











Fun with Quoting...










LOL.

--
I don't like how Fedex home doesnt deliver on Monday. I have to wait until Tuesday for my GX2s. I'm shooting for the #6 spot until I get the rest of the upgrades


----------



## nafljhy

i'm quite sure you can take that #5 spot.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*











Fun with Quoting...










Once again, all I have to say is:







Wow...

But back on topic, with all this new hardware coming in soon, we shouldn't have that hard of a time beating EVGA.


----------



## MadCatMk2

I'm talking with a guy about buying an MSI X38 Diamond he's selling.
That way I'll buy myself some extra time before needing a new rig.
8800GTs will follow as quickly as my pocket allows.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


i'm quite sure you can take that #5 spot.










This rig is going to be running some other rendering so it won't be folding 24/7 but it should still be folding 20hrs a day.

I will probably #6 until the GTX285s come.


----------



## nafljhy

ah, i see


----------



## gre0481

I wonder if the power in my garage is linked to my power bill. It's not next to my apartment.

Hmmm :O


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
I wonder if the power in my garage is linked to my power bill. It's not next to my apartment.

Hmmm :O

That would be awesome


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gre0481* 
I wonder if the power in my garage is linked to my power bill. It's not next to my apartment.

Hmmm :O

If I could get internet in my apartment I'd be running my rigs down there. Probably wouldn't have to pay for the electricity. However, in the summer my garage is probably 100-110F, couldn't run my rig in that.


----------



## lordikon

EVGA is realllly on the move today, I wonder what is going on? They're on pace to beat their record PPD by about 200,000, and they're just below [H]ardOCP for the day.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=5

On a positive note, we look to just about tie our record PPD. If we get a little bit of a boost in the next few hours we'll beat our record as well.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
EVGA is realllly on the move today, I wonder what is going on? They're on pace to beat their record PPD by about 200,000, and they're just below [H]ardOCP for the day.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=5

On a positive note, we look to just about tie our record PPD. If we get a little bit of a boost in the next few hours we'll beat our record as well.

They're probably making a big push right before barnett goes offline. In the next week or two, their PPD will drop drastically. Oh well...


----------



## DUNC4N

I can't wait to get home...I will be in the top 20 folders for the team. Keep up the good work guys


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


I can't wait to get home...I will be in the top 20 folders for the team. Keep up the good work guys










Yeah... I've been running away from you as fast as I can, but you'll catch me in a few hours.


----------



## planetarian

wow, go figure, we had our biggest jump while I had my best folders offline for gaming over the weekend.


----------



## bigvaL

I wish I could help out but currently I just cannot afford to increase the power bill at home and my work computer wouldn't be able to send out WU's. There's a very strict web filter/firewall here so I can guarantee they'd just be stuck.

Looks like you guys are doing an amazing job though!!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

No Inet connection at home for the weekend, still none at lunch today, think imma have to find a decent isp


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL* 
I wish I could help out but currently I just cannot afford to increase the power bill at home and my work computer wouldn't be able to send out WU's. There's a very strict web filter/firewall here so I can guarantee they'd just be stuck.

Looks like you guys are doing an amazing job though!!

Yeah, I 'm lucky since my power bill is paid by the complex. If they ever approach me about taking too much, I'll stop but until then...


----------



## om3n

Yeah I wish I could fold 24/7 but I I can't afford it... I try to do it as much as I can though


----------



## Ravin

Wow....I pulled 7K+ points yesterday with one SMP clent down for 12 hours and doing a lot of encoding!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Litlratt*


I call shenanigans!!

One of my EVGA 280s bit the big one the day before yesterday. We may have to resort to pyramid shaped tinfoil hats for our folders to keep the EVGAers out.

Needless to say, I did not tell EVGA support that I folded for OCN.






















































Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I posted 150k yesterday, that was with 2x GPUS EUEing, and a 4x 8800GT rig off this morning (must be the Silverstone 500w cant handle 4x 8800GTs.)

It should've been around 190k! I still have about 125k of GPUs in the mail or sitting here waiting for parts.








































Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


I don't







I have been trying to get my sister and my dad to let me get them new video cards in exchange for folding, no dice so far







my dad says he doesn't want to feed my addiction and my sister couldn't care less about folding or a new video card.

I neeeeeeeed MOAR POINTS


Tell her no free tech support unless she folds, or just put on there in service mode!








AFA your Dad well he does work for the money to pay the bills so, Get a job! I worked since 15 helping pay the morgage.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Here's another 13K to go up against them









edit -







wow thats hard to see


Iy you hold down the "ALT" key when the screen is selected then hit the prtscr only that window will get cpied to clipboard.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Brought my 2nd 8800gts I had sitting around to work and put it in a PC I had sitting behind me.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Yes! That's why I like it here too.

They knock it down to Marine reading level and include pictures! Pretty pictures!










:swearing::swearing: I is a collidge gradiete and can reed!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


My GX2s were shipped today. I should have them installed the middle of next week.


:EEK: you just can't stop!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


just broke 13,000









i know i'm getting over 10,000 PPD in a 24-hour period, since i broke 12,000 this morning, and i took around 4 hours off today to play game demos









well, i'm off to my crappy laptop to get moar points on club live. they have a nifty drill that i want. >:3












Quote:



Originally Posted by *gre0481*


Since you two are both talking about SMP; What OS do you recommend for 4 gpu's and SMP quad. I can go any way ; Not picky. I just want the best results.


I would recommend XP!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg2008uk*


Been pushing, I have managed to get in the top 20 producers now!









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726













































:appla ud:









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Wow....I pulled 7K+ points yesterday with one SMP clent down for 12 hours and doing a lot of encoding!










SWEET! wish I could get everything working for 1 day to see my max ppd, But I'm just a dumb former Marine!


----------



## Ravin

Obligatory long post quote spam!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


























































































Tell her no free tech support unless she folds, or just put on there in service mode!








AFA your Dad well he does work for the money to pay the bills so, Get a job! I worked since 15 helping pay the morgage.









Iy you hold down the "ALT" key when the screen is selected then hit the prtscr only that window will get cpied to clipboard.


















:swearing::swearing: I is a collidge gradiete and can reed!

:EEK: you just can't stop!


















I would recommend XP!











































:appla ud:









SWEET! wish I could get everything working for 1 day to see my max ppd, But I'm just a dumb former Marine!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Obligatory long post quote spam!


























































































































:thi nking:



































:dr unken:

4 days of catching up!


----------



## nitteo

1 of the 3x GX2 rig down. I dunno what happened to it over the weekend, no post. I dont have the time to check on it today...too busy @ work.


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


They're probably making a big push right before barnett goes offline. In the next week or two, their PPD will drop drastically. Oh well...











Actually were are just gaining more members. Even when we lose barnettworks our numbers will continue to grow... I hope. you could all just come over to the Dark side team #111065 FTW









I mean how many of you are running EVGA product? LOL Either way win or lose, EVGA wins. Supporting the company by buying product, unless you boycott them.


----------



## Betrivent

Except not all of us are exclusively folding on GPUs.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Actually were are just gaining more members. Even when we lose barnettworks our numbers will continue to grow... I hope. you could all just come over to the Dark side team #111065 FTW









I mean how many of you are running EVGA product? LOL Either way win or lose, EVGA wins. Supporting the company by buying product, unless you boycott them.


barnettworks gets almost 25% of your points. You're gonna need A LOT of dedicated members to make that up.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


I mean how many of you are running EVGA product? LOL Either way win or lose, EVGA wins. Supporting the company by buying product, unless you boycott them.


.. There's no.. XFX team to compare anything. Do you personally profit if I buy an EVGA card?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Actually were are just gaining more members. Even when we lose barnettworks our numbers will continue to grow... I hope. you could all just come over to the Dark side team #111065 FTW









I mean how many of you are running *EVGA product*? LOL Either way win or lose, EVGA wins. Supporting the company by buying product, unless you boycott them.


Good think all of my GX2s and the upcoming GTX285s will be XFX. They have a better warranty.


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


.. There's no.. XFX team to compare anything. Do you personally profit if I buy an EVGA card?










Um no

Quote:



barnettworks gets almost 25% of your points. You're gonna need A LOT of dedicated members to make that up.


Still with him gone we will produce 2.4 Million Per day... at our current rate
and actually 600k of 3million is 20%.

Quote:



Good think all of my GX2s and the upcoming GTX285s will be XFX. They have a better warranty.


LOL whats better than Lifetime warranty? After your dead you can take it to the afterlife like an Egyptian God and warranty it there? Unless your talking about warranty transfers... Which i do not doubt will happen soon enough. Besides the service and leniency of the Tech there I can only compare to a company like Newegg. Go ahead flame me for being a fan boy but they have given me the best service I have ever had from manufacture and I have been playing with computers since 1984 with the IBM 5150...


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


LOL whats better than Lifetime warranty?


...a Double Lifetime warranty.

The warranty transfers to the second owner of the card, yes.


----------



## nitteo

Keep it nice.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Um no


Sweet








I'm still buying an XFX card :|

lulz


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


LOL whats better than Lifetime warranty? After your dead you can take it to the afterlife like an Egyptian God and warranty it there? Unless your talking about warranty transfers... Which i do not doubt will happen soon enough. Besides the service and leniency of the Tech there I can only compare to a company like Newegg. Go ahead flame me for being a fan boy but they have given me the best service I have ever had from manufacture and I have been playing with computers since 1984 with the IBM 5150...


I'd love EVGA more if the tools didn't stop selling their GX2.


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


...a Double Lifetime warranty.

The warranty transfers to the second owner of the card, yes.


Which is exactly what I posted. I do not doubt EVGA will follow the other manufactures with that ability. You have to be able to offer the same if not better services in this day and age to keep customers.

Cheers,

Quote:



I'd love EVGA more if the tools didn't stop selling their GX2.


Whats wrong with the GTX295? they make around 17k PPD per card. Does anyone else still sell the 9800GX2? PNY, XFX, BFG? - Seriously asking because I have not checked. I've been watching out for used 9800GX2's myself to add to the 2 I am already running.


----------



## dominique120

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teK0wnzU

Yeah... I know.

Still makes me sad inside.


----------



## dominique120

how do i join


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dominique120*


how do i join


Join folding?


----------



## JMT668

i just started foling my ps3 after a read this thread LMAO


----------



## dominique120

yes


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Which is exactly what I posted. I do not doubt EVGA will follow the other manufactures with that ability. You have to be able to offer the same if not better services in this day and age to keep customers.

Cheers,

Whats wrong with the GTX295? they make around 17k PPD per card. Does anyone else still sell the 9800GX2? PNY, XFX, BFG? - Seriously asking because I have not checked. I've been watching out for used 9800GX2's myself to add to the 2 I am already running.


The GTX295 costs 2x as much as a GX2 and offers probably 25% increase in performance, assuming you get one that doesn't have issues with it. There are still plenty of new XFX GX2s selling.


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


Yeah... I know.

Still makes me sad inside.


LOL Open Box 9800GX2 on the Egg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814121239R

Only $369.99 HA HA HA HA HA!!! And its ASUS LOL Thats alright people on eBay are still trying for $600 for sealed ones in eBay stores for the 9800GX2!

Quote:



The GTX295 costs 2x as much as a GX2 and offers probably 25% increase in performance, assuming you get one that doesn't have issues with it. There are still plenty of new XFX GX2s selling.


Yeah They are 2x more money and only 50% more increase in performance until they tweak the drivers more to optimize them. But they are still available to purchase. its just like a Hard drive you can only fit so many of them in a PC the bigger better faster drive costs woo much for the size and speed unless your saving on space. Space happens to be more important to others than price. Cost and space of running more PCs may out weight the cost savings of cheaper GPUs.

Just think running 1TB of HD space if they were all 20GB drives and the cost of running them all.


----------



## teK0wnzU

With your system I would start with this.
http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...ystray-623.msi
And used your OCN name and team 37726 no passcode. Enable files over 10BM. If you have other questions let someone know.


----------



## teK0wnzU

260<280<GX2<290

At least this what I have seen from most benchmarks out there.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dominique120*


yes


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...need-know.html
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


LOL Open Box 9800GX2 on the Egg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...2E16814121239R

Only $369.99 HA HA HA HA HA!!! And its ASUS LOL Thats alright people on eBay are still trying for $600 for sealed ones in eBay stores for the 9800GX2!


I got mine for $269 shipped for a new XFX.


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I got mine for $269 shipped for a new XFX.


I bought 2 used on the EVGA forum Market Place for $320 and the seller is a long time member willing to handle any warranty issues... i wish EVGA would transfer warrantys


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU*


260<280<GX2<290

At least this what I have seen from most benchmarks out there.


+1 same results i have seen


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


+1 same results i have seen


What really makes me sad is I saved up to get a eVGA GX2 and when I went to get it, Poooff... they are gone. And the price went sky high. I like my 8800GT Akimbo 1GB, but now that I'm wiser I don't see the need for a 8800GT and 1GB of ram. My other 8800GT gives just about the same PPD. You should choke someone out over at EVGA for me...I'd feel better, but I want pics!


----------



## planetarian

This made me grin.

(overclocking.net 3pm update)
time | points | WUs
03.02, 3pm | 568,795 | 1,337

edit: any idea what's up with the sudden HUGE jump in points/WUs for all the teams? seems totally random.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
This made me grin.

(overclocking.net 3pm update)
time | points | WUs
03.02, 3pm | 568,795 | 1,337

edit: any idea what's up with the sudden HUGE jump in points/WUs for all the teams? seems totally random.

The 12pm update was low. THats why the latest one was so almost 2x the normal value.

My 9800GX2s will be here tomorrow. 40k ppd more on the way







I will have a new rig with 2 GTX285 coming within the next month.


----------



## planetarian

ah, whoops, somehow i was misreading the 500/600 values under the 12pm update as 200s before.


----------



## Polska

Nice I just broke 100k! I hope to do 1Million this year ><. I wish I had more hardware that i could dedicate to this.


----------



## Greg2008uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Nice I just broke 100k! I hope to do 1Million this year ><. I wish I had more hardware that i could dedicate to this.


Congratulations, keep on folding!


----------



## curly haired boy

whoo! above 22,000


----------



## berkbria

well you dont need to worry about passing evga soon the blades that provided us (EVGA) with so many points will be used for thier original purpose:

Quote:



See the servers are at HP c class blades servers. And they where purchased for a good purpose. To run Family History librarys. BUT we have not used them becasue ATA hard drives proved to be to big of a bottle neck for us. So we finally got the order though to upgrade all of them to SAS drives. SO now we can start to use the servers we payed so much for.

We have about 2 weeks or so of glory left ;(


even without these servers we will be in the top 10 and be growing quickly to pass you yet again.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *berkbria*


well you dont need to worry about passing evga soon the blades that provided us with so many points will be used for thier original purpose:


----------



## Tufelhunden

That is such a great picture.


----------



## nafljhy

and great cable management. i've seen server rooms in a mess that it was ridiculous.


----------



## gre0481

Cable Management. Who ever put those in needs a + 2







Do they have an account?









I think he's saying we're going to get higher PPD when the blades go down; but it won't be for long because they'll keep growing with members and other resources.

Is that the jist of what he was saying?


----------



## nafljhy

i think thats the jist of it.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *berkbria*


well you dont need to worry about passing evga soon the blades that provided us (EVGA) with so many points will be used for thier original purpose:

even without these servers we will be in the top 10 and be growing quickly to pass you yet again.


It was great you guys put those servers to some good use rather than let them sit idle while you waited for parts. I'm sure you've inspired EVGA to fold like crazy, more than they would've done if you hadn't come along with those servers.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
and great cable management. i've seen server rooms in a mess that it was ridiculous.









Like this?

(Lets play a game called "cut a wire"







)


----------



## Col. Newman

Hot linking FAIL LOL


----------



## nafljhy

aww.. it says no hotlinking. maybe?

my friend did a server for cal tech.. and i saw his work before it got done. man.. it can get so crazy with the wires.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Fixed... I think.

I used to work for a company running cable and wiring data racks. It was a pain. It takes sooo much work to make a set of cables look great. You can make them look okay, but to have them perfectly straight and bunched together correctly takes a tone of work. And then my boss would just say that it is "good enough".


----------



## Tufelhunden

Holy cow. Somebody hit the server room with silly string.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
aww.. it says no hotlinking. maybe?

yup, but he fixed it now


----------



## nafljhy

haha.. .yea.. like that!


----------



## MadCatMk2

-Answer me John, how could they steal all our servers in one night??
-I don't know sir, yesterday they stopped working and this morning the technician said there *were *no servers; just a jungle in our room.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *berkbria*


well you dont need to worry about passing evga soon the blades that provided us (EVGA) with so many points will be used for thier original purpose:

even without these servers we will be in the top 10 and be growing quickly to pass you yet again.

http://www.strudinox.com/clamatowas/bladefront.JPG


Holy freaking crap. I don't even want to think about how much time it took to set up [email protected] on all those....


----------



## teK0wnzU

Hope they use STP, caz UDP might still get some crosstalk. lol


----------



## vwgti

Well im back on the fold guys, just got my gtx260 and my phenom 940 will be here Wednesday. Look out for a new thread on helping me setup cpu folding.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Well im back on the fold guys, just got my gtx260 and my phenom 940 will be here Wednesday. Look out for a new thread on helping me setup cpu folding.

I'll help where I can with SMP, just got that up and running on 3 computers.


----------



## vwgti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teK0wnzU* 
I'll help where I can with SMP, just got that up and running on 3 computers.

Thanks, Ill shoot you a pm after I get it installed wednesday evening with a link to the thread Im going to start.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Cannot wait to see the threads vwgti! Any help you need will be given!!


----------



## tht-kid

I need to get my 2nd 8800GT folding, how do you make a dummy plug?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tht-kid* 
I need to get my 2nd 8800GT folding, how do you make a dummy plug?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ummy-plug.html


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Well im back on the fold guys, just got my gtx260 and my phenom 940 will be here Wednesday. Look out for a new thread on helping me setup cpu folding.

Great news!!









Welcome back!


----------



## MadCatMk2

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065
These guys are so close to 3 million points in a single day. When will they learn they can't beat us in the long run?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwgti*


Well im back on the fold guys, just got my gtx260 and my phenom 940 will be here Wednesday. Look out for a new thread on helping me setup cpu folding.


Welcome back to the fold !


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065
These guys are so close to 3 million points in a single day. When will they learn they can't beat us in the long run?









They are going to loose 1million shortly...bad for them and the cause. But we must fold on! We still have not tapped our HUGE member base, we have tons of potential, we can be number 1. All we have to do is promote, promote, promote in here and we should be fine.

I think NOW we should focus on the teams AHEAD...

[H]orde here we come.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


[H]orde here we come.


----------



## lordikon

Let it not go unnoticed that we completely shattered our previous PPD record last night.

We ended up with 2,624,035 points yesterday, beating our previous record of 2,501,718. Huge day yesterday for OCN. EVGA has been doing awesome as well, it does look like a big chunk of that is still coming from their top 3 members though.


----------



## gerikoh

man, this temps me to go green


----------



## mega_option101

OC'd my GTS


----------



## Inktfish

HAH
Finally got my SMP client running








It wont contribute much, seeing I only got my PC working when im home and not sleeping, but everything helps








http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/976/smpfixed.jpg


----------



## JMT668

wish i could overclock my PS3!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


HAH
Finally got my SMP client running








It wont contribute much, seeing I only got my PC working when im home and not sleeping, but everything helps








http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/976/smpfixed.jpg



Very nice! Thanks for folding!


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


HAH
Finally got my SMP client running








It wont contribute much, seeing I only got my PC working when im home and not sleeping, but everything helps








http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/976/smpfixed.jpg


how do that with an smp?

and is my sig rig even capable?


----------



## Inktfish

It is capable, it just wont give as much PPD as much Nvidia cards :<
My 4870 is getting pwned by 8800's T_T
I used this "guide"
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ne-work-2.html
post 14
the quoted part.


----------



## Hueristic

A new record for me! 

finally got everything stable. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gerikoh

man, that guide gave me a headache









thanks anyway


----------



## Inktfish

alrightydoki 
Was the most simple one I could find/use : p


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


A new record for me! 

finally got everything stable. :fingerscrossed:


A new records for me as well yesterday. Also recieved 4 more GX2s yesterday, so will try to have them up this weekend.

I also created and flashed my first gpu bios last night. One small step for overclocking, one large step for my farm. Going to work on getting a mild OC across the board since they are all at stock at the moment.

I have a little folding skunkworks going on at the moment, that should be great, but I wont give up the details yet. Let just say it is my most ambitious project yet.

I know Nitteo is still ramping up, so will try to get my last 10 GPUs (will put me at 52 total) online to keep in the hunt.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


I also created and flashed my first gpu bios last night. One small step for overclocking, one large step for my farm. Going to work on getting a mild OC across the board since they are all at stock at the moment.








































did you use nbittor(I think that's the name, my mem is fading!







)?


----------



## vwgti

Well I now have my 8800gt and the gtx260 folding. I will be receiving my phenom 940 today, and hope to get it setup to fold on at least two cores.


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*







































did you use nbittor(I think that's the name, my mem is fading!







)?


nibitor and nvflash

They are the easy part. The real pain in the behind is setting up a bootable dos usb stick. Had to go through several guides to find one that actually worked.

Export + Edit + Save GPU Bios = *5 min*
Find correct guide and get usb stick bootable after third attempt = *2.5 hours*
Flash GPUs = *5 min*


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


nibitor and nvflash

They are the easy part. The real pain in the behind is setting up a bootable dos usb stick. Had to go through several guides to find one that actually worked.

Export + Edit + Save GPU Bios = *5 min*
Find correct guide and get usb stick bootable after third attempt = *2.5 hours*
Flash GPUs = *5 min*


----------



## markatto

We can't let EVGA beat us! (even though they cheat and advertise on the driver website lol)

I'm going to bring my farm back online!

~14k PPD coming right up =)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markatto*


We can't let EVGA beat us! (even though they cheat and advertise on the driver website lol)

I'm going to bring my farm back online!

~14k PPD coming right up =)


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markatto*


We can't let EVGA beat us! (even though they cheat and advertise on the driver website lol)

I'm going to bring my farm back online!

~14k PPD coming right up =)



















I did manage to get one 8800GT folding but not the second one... keep on keeping on


----------



## Inktfish

What "cheap" Nvidia card should I be considering to replace my 4870 with seeing it sucks for PPD.
1 or 2 8800 should do?
What brand/type or whatever should it be.

Ill be trying to get some stuff cheap through friends.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
What "cheap" Nvidia card should I be considering to replace my 4870 with seeing it sucks for PPD.
1 or 2 8800 should do?
What brand/type or whatever should it be.

Ill be trying to get some stuff cheap through friends.

I really liked folding on an 8800GTS(G92) 512MB card. I used to have two (just sold them) and they worked great.


----------



## Inktfish

Thanks

Edit:
Just found out that the price of new 8800's is around 40 euros cheaper than the 4870.

How can such an old graph card be so expensive :<


----------



## curly haired boy

kissing 28,000









been folding pretty much 24/7 cept yesterday when i installed my second RMA'd replacement hard drive. waited for the RAID to rebuild, then kept foldin'. fortunately, i haven't heard a wayward click from the new drive.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Thanks

Edit:
Just found out that the price of new 8800's is around 40 euros cheaper than the 4870.

How can such an old graph card be so expensive :<

You may look for a 9600GSO or 8800GS. Make sure it has 96 shader processors. Also, the 8800GT is good. There are newer versions of the 9600GSO that have only 48sp and they are garbage. I do not know what the market is in the Netherlands. It's hard to recommend a good card without knowing what is available to you and at what price.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


You may look for a 9600GSO or 8800GSO.


Fixed.


----------



## BLKKROW

well i just got my 8800gts 320mb, up and running but i dont know my PPD yet sorry.


----------



## Inktfish

I can get a 9800GTX+ for 165 euros and 8800GTS/GT 's for around 200 T_T

are they insane?
both prices are new btw


----------



## Greg121986

The 9800GTX+ would be a good choice.


----------



## Inktfish

Very nais, Ill keep my eye on those then


----------



## jarble

well my college spring break is next week so I'll try and get my last working 8800gt submerged and back in the fold (if I can tear myself from my diamonds







). its just been killing me to have a mb and gpu just laying there unable to fold


----------



## JMT668

just got every one in my house Folding for OCN YAY!!!


----------



## BLKKROW

it says im pulling 2252 ppd on my 8800gts does that sound right?


----------



## JMT668

how do i find my PPD?


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


how do i find my PPD?


FahMon is one way, or go to... for lots of stats







http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


just got every one in my house Folding for OCN YAY!!!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


it says im pulling 2252 ppd on my 8800gts does that sound right?


For a 511 wu and a card at stock speeds that is probably about right. If your card is clocked to the moon then that is kinda low.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


how do i find my PPD?


Download and install "fahmon"


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit*


For a 511 wu and a card at stock speeds that is probably about right. If your card is clocked to the moon then that is kinda low.

Download and install "fahmon"


yeah im at stock speeds, but in the gpu2 client it says name : protein so idk if it is a 511 wu or now.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


just got every one in my house Folding for OCN YAY!!!


Also, did you you use your [email protected] name on all the PCs


----------



## JMT668

no we each have a name! got 3 gamers under one roof LOL its like one big lan party!!

tried fahmon but couldnt figure it out


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


just got every one in my house Folding for OCN YAY!!!


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Also, did you you use yourmy [email protected] name on all the PCs


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


yeah im at stock speeds, but in the gpu2 client it says name : protein so idk if it is a 511 wu or now.


If you use fahmon it will tell you what project you are currently on, credit for wu, and ppd for that specific wu. As well as when it started, how long before it finishes. Give it a try it is a neat program.

If 2252 is the point total for folding 24 hours straight then it seems a little low even at stock unless you got unlucky and got nothing but 511 wu's for the entire day (it does happen).


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RaBidRaBit*


If you use fahmon it will tell you what project you are currently on, credit for wu, and ppd for that specific wu. As well as when it started, how long before it finishes. Give it a try it is a neat program.


i am using fahmon, i just didnt see where it says credit : 511 points. so im taking it that is the 511 wu?


----------



## JMT668

tried fahmon but cant figure out how to set it up?


----------



## teK0wnzU

Might have to slide some of the positions over to find them.
I did.


----------



## BLKKROW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMT668*


tried fahmon but cant figure out how to set it up?


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...u2-client.html

if your using the GPU client


----------



## JMT668

cheers


----------



## teK0wnzU

If you are using the system try versions of [email protected] the dir needs to be.

C:\\Users\\[user name]\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected] VISTA

C:\\Documents and Settings\\[user name]\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


I can get a 9800GTX+ for 165 euros and 8800GTS/GT 's for around 200 T_T

are they insane?
both prices are new btw


200 eurobucks for a 8800GT? Ripoff. They're ~110 here and I still can't afford them. I'm doomed.


----------



## teK0wnzU

w00t 11,463PPD!

I feel like the Jefferson's, I'm movin on up!


----------



## Col. Newman

um I am about to buy 3 more 9800GTs my dad just agreed to let me put 2 in his computer and I am just going to strong arm my sister into letting me put the 3rd in her computer.








that should be another 12,000PPD


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


um I am about to buy 3 more 9800GTs my dad just agreed to let me put 2 in his computer and I am just going to strong arm my sister into letting me put the 3rd in her computer.








that should be another 12,000PPD


Argggg, looks like there will be heavy resistance in the top ten folders


----------



## nafljhy

darn right there is! i'm not giving up my spot that easily.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Argggg, looks like there will be heavy resistance in the top ten folders









hehe


----------



## CL3P20

I will be up to 25+k PPD by the start up next week...so make some room.









*the stats are amazing you guys..keep up all the hard work and folding..maybe we can hit 3mil PPD as a team, before the half of the year..


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol we'll hit 3mill ppd in like a month at this rate... I still need to get 2 farms online, currently I have offline 10GPUS and another 10 CPU cores... currently just running 2 SMP units @ work, on 2 dual core PCs. at least another 50k ppd to come online ASAP from me







then nitteo and knifelite retools, then a bunch of other folders purchased up there old gear for cheap... means a lot of folding rigs are being made, and brought online for our team







PPD INCREASE IMMINENT!


----------



## curly haired boy

broke 30,000


----------



## Hueristic

OK too many of these threads!

WE need to pick one and stick to it and lock the others! Or merge them or something!

My brain is too messed up to deal


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


OK too many of these threads!

WE need to pick one and stick to it and lock the others! Or merge them or something!

My brain is too messed up to deal










I am gonna start a couple of new ones, just for you, pal.


----------



## JMT668

9500GT DDR3 512 Tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


I am gonna start a couple of new ones, just for you, pal.





















































:s wearing::swearing::swearing::swearing:







:kun gfu:






























forewarned is forearmed Buddy!


----------



## lordikon

Coincedence? I think not.


----------



## StarryNite

From the EVGA site link and first post above...

Quote:

2.2 Million! and the #2 producer per 24 hour period in the world!
I hate braggards. Truly.

SMOKE 'EM!!!!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Meh wantz to fold but meh can't...

For some reason my Vista died on me and since I'm abroad all I have is my Win 7. Now the main problem is that for some reason, whenever I start the GPU2 client of a SMP client, my inet connection just acts weird. As in I can still upload stuff but dl is blocked. Takes 2mins for the Google webpage to appear whereas it usually doesn't even take a second, can't play any online game (nor play any Steam-based game like CSS or FEAR2 online) and can't use my favorite BT client (faster to dl Blizzard's game updates using a BT client than Blizzard's Downloader if you ask me, especially when it comes to WoW and 1.5GB updates...). So basically it's either fold or use your computer, and though I'd like to do both, I'd rather use my comp. And since imma have some FEAR2 on LAN at home this week-end, I can't use my backup rig to fold neither...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Coincedence? I think not.


----------



## lordikon

Wow, EVGA is about to take over 1st place for avg PPD, they're about to pass [H]ardOCP. It is insane how many points they've been generating with their top 3 people.

I'm curious what made a few companies with a large amount of blade servers all decide to fold for EVGA.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=3

On a positive note for us, at this rate we'll also be passing [H]ardOCP in a few months.


----------



## nafljhy

that is crazy! i tink they're trying to pump out as much as possible before those blades need to go offline.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


Wow, EVGA is about to take over 1st place for avg PPD, they're about to pass [H]ardOCP. It is insane how many points they've been generating with their top 3 people.

I'm curious what made a few companies with a large amount of blade servers all decide to fold for EVGA.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=3

On a positive note for us, at this rate we'll also be passing [H]ardOCP in a few months.


It wasn't the companies that decided to do it. The new blade servers were ordered but didn't have fast enough drives I believe for what they wanted them for, so the computer admins decided to start folding with them instead of having them sit idle for a long period of time while they waited for the new drives to come in.

They will be going offline soon since the company will actually start using the servers for the purpose they were bought for.

I believe the 3 top producers for evga actually work for the same company.


----------



## Ducky

SO in other words EVGA is doomed.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


SO in other words EVGA is doomed.


pretty much.









their prodigious production will be missed, though.

in other news, i'm above 34,000!


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
SO in other words EVGA is doomed.

Yup, flash in the pan...lets move along to the big dog, [H].

You know I love eVGA for stoking OCNs FIRE!

Hope they're top producers come back soon (when they leave)


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Yup, flash in the pan...lets move along to the big dog, [H].

You know I love eVGA for stoking OCNs FIRE!

Hope they're top producers come back soon (when they leave)


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Yup, flash in the pan...lets move along to the big dog, [H].

You know I love eVGA for stoking OCNs FIRE!

Hope they're top producers come back soon (when they leave)










It has been an epic ride. Without this, we couldn't have caught up to [H] .

Now look at us. We should be riding first eventually!


----------



## Strudinox

Looks like [H] is going to make it easy for your guys. Their PPD has been declining recently.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...ry.php?s=&t=33

I too have enjoyed the competition! Glad we could help give you all a boost


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strudinox*


Looks like [H] is going to make it easy for your guys. Their PPD has been declining recently.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...ry.php?s=&t=33

I too have enjoyed the competition! Glad we could help give you all a boost










I noticed that as well.

So when are your guys' blade servers going down?


----------



## Strudinox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


I noticed that as well.

So when are your guys' blade servers going down?












We've got a few more weeks until we can start expecting tickets to start taking them offline. More than likely we will be seeing clamatowas's and mine go out first before barnettworks's. He seems to keep finding more and more to fold with lol.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strudinox*


We've got a few more weeks until we can start expecting tickets to start taking them offline. More than likely we will be seeing clamatowas's and mine go out first before barnettworks's. He seems to keep finding more and more to fold with lol.










Ah I see. That sucks. You guys have made massive contributions to the cause, not just through your own folding, but for firing up our team and many others as well.









Its going to be a sad day for the cause when they are taken down.

But good luck, keep pushing out that massive PPD for the final weeks.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Ah I see. That sucks. You guys have made massive contributions to the cause, not just through your own folding, but for firing up our team and many others as well.









Its going to be a sad day for the cause when they are taken down.

But good luck, keep pushing out that massive PPD for the final weeks.










If anything it seems to have fired up more of the EVGA team too, so it had that benefit for them as well.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100506844


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strudinox*


We've got a few more weeks until we can start expecting tickets to start taking them offline. More than likely we will be seeing clamatowas's and mine go out first before barnettworks's. He seems to keep finding more and more to fold with lol.










Great job to all of you.

I know its a pain to setup [email protected] on all those blades, then to un-install [email protected] again. Nice run, and hopefully you guys can find more blades to fold on or call it "stress-test" to a client.


----------



## Strudinox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Great job to all of you.

I know its a pain to setup [email protected] on all those blades, then to un-install [email protected] again. Nice run, and hopefully you guys can find more blades to fold on or call it "stress-test" to a client.











LOL actually when we first started setting up FAH on the blades that was our excuse









There was a decision that the company needed to make about which type of server to use. So, long story short, we would use the SMP client to find which type had better processing power by average PPD over a month.







Now we are just using extra unused hardware...

Props to you on setting up your own farm! I've actually been following your progress for a while now and I must say that I am quite impressed!









...btw I like this forums smilies


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


On a positive note for us, at this rate we'll also be passing [H]ardOCP in a few months.


Something I thought *never* was possible!!!!

Wonder what they'll come up with as some "secret sauce" for return?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strudinox*


LOL actually when we first started setting up FAH on the blades that was our excuse









There was a decision that the company needed to make about which type of server to use. So, long story short, we would use the SMP client to find which type had better processing power by average PPD over a month.







Now we are just using extra unused hardware...

Props to you on setting up your own farm! I've actually been following your progress for a while now and I must say that I am quite impressed!









...btw I like this forums smilies
























































































:lachen :










































:spe cool:


----------



## Col. Newman

Why is half the thread rooting for EVGA? yeah yeah it's all for the cure but still rooting for them to get their servers back up is uncool. Why would you root for the opposition?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
Why is half the thread rooting for EVGA? yeah yeah it's all for the cure but still rooting for them to get their servers back up is uncool. Why would you root for the opposition?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
Why is half the thread rooting for EVGA? yeah yeah it's all for the cure but still rooting for them to get their servers back up is uncool. Why would you root for the opposition?

because once those servers go offline, this is what happens to the firey competition we've had going on:


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
Why is half the thread rooting for EVGA? yeah yeah it's all for the cure but still rooting for them to get their servers back up is uncool. Why would you root for the opposition?

Friendly Competition.

We are still competing, and even rooting for their servers to stay up drives us even further anyways.

Why complain?


----------



## rex922

im not afraid stanford university has a hardon for OCN


----------



## Col. Newman

At this rate we are getting our butts kicked I don't really see any competition.

o I complain because the booo-hooooing about their servers going down is annoying.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


At this rate we are getting our butts kicked I don't really see any competition.

o I complain because the booo hoooo in about their servers going down is annoying.


Some people actually like that its for the cause. You're taking this competition way too seriously.

If you're annoyed by it, then don't pay attention to it. It's all for fun and for the cause anyways.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slappa*


Some people actually like that its for the cause. You're taking this competition way too seriously.

If you're annoyed by it, then don't pay attention to it. It's all for fun and for the cause anyways.


If it wasn't for the competition then I wouldn't have 3 folding rigs and 3 more cards on the way.


----------



## grunion

Anyone else have a ppd loss with the 182.08 drivers?
I went from 8700ppd to 7200ppd on the 353 units.

Clock speeds are the same, nothing has changed other than the driver.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Anyone else have a ppd loss with the 182.08 drivers?
I went from 8700ppd to 7200ppd on the 353 units.

Clock speeds are the same, nothing has changed other than the driver.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Anyone else have a ppd loss with the 182.08 drivers?
I went from 8700ppd to 7200ppd on the 353 units.

Clock speeds are the same, nothing has changed other than the driver.


hope not I just updated one of my Folding rigs to that, we will see.


----------



## MadCatMk2

barnettworks still shooting for 1 million PPD and eVGA #1 so far today. It's gonna be one long ride.


----------



## alan2308

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


[H]orde here we come.


Now if I only had a nickle for every time that I heard that one.


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


OK too many of these threads!

WE need to pick one and stick to it and lock the others! Or merge them or something!

My brain is too messed up to deal










It good for morale, and considering OCN is sooooo close to the top 10 slot, more so.


----------



## .Style

Wewt I'm geting closer to OCN's top 1500


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Wewt I'm geting closer to OCN's top 1500










Keep it up


----------



## .Style

Thanks position 1580 atm







And it hasnt updated fully yet


----------



## Nostrano

ZOMG!

EVGA ramped up...


----------



## .Style

zomg i lost a WU for some reason...

Quote:



[19:39:39] Completed 83%
[19:40:14] + Paused
[20:40:38] + Working ...
[20:40:39] Suspending work thread...
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Timer requesting checkpoint
[20:40:39] Resuming work thread...
[20:41:40] Completed 84%
[20:41:42] + Paused
[22:07:35] + Working ...
[22:07:35] Suspending work thread...
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Timer requesting checkpoint
[22:07:35] Resuming work thread...
[22:08:53] mdrun_gpu returned 
[22:08:53] NANs detected on GPU


----------



## curly haired boy

broke 42,000









i'll be in the top 1000 in no time


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
broke 42,000









i'll be in the top 1000 in no time









It's been changed to the top 1500...Which you are already...









Post and get that postbit, if you haven't already...


----------



## teK0wnzU

Moving right on up.
hope we can keep up the momentum and pick up some more dedicated folders.


----------



## jts

ok will fold


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jts*


ok will fold


Schweeet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


zomg i lost a WU for some reason...


I've lost about 5K points and 3 WU's in the VMware (24 hours of folding) :swearing: and cannot figure out why. It's just does that occasionally. Requires a complete uninstall, as I cannot get teh qfix to work.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Yeah, I've lost tens of thousands of points since I started folding a year and a half ago. Mostly from bad OC's on my cpu, but power outages, @#^*$"ing roommates, and client stability issues have contributed too. But you get used to it...


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
I've lost about 5K points and 3 WU's in the VMware (24 hours of folding) :swearing: and cannot figure out why. It's just does that occasionally. Requires a complete uninstall, as I cannot get teh qfix to work.









Are you sure that you're using the right username "mega_option101"...

Solved all of my problem


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Are you sure that you're using the right username "mega_option101"...

Solved all of my problem


















Don't you dare start that again.


----------



## rex922

lol i thought the right username is rex922
hmmmmm mega_option101 gave me low PPD's so i changed
XD


----------



## Deth V

EVGA is now only A year behind us!


----------



## rex922

gogogo fold
for team 37726


----------



## curly haired boy

woo top 1000









FOLD FOR DA CAUSE!


----------



## MadCatMk2

We're just 10k below [H]ardcore this update!

RAWRGBARGHLBARGLLL


----------



## mega_option101

Muahahahahahah!!


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deth V*


EVGA is now only A year behind us!


And closing fast, so fast they're going to beat the 1 year mark (if they continue the same production).

More farms?


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarryNite*


And closing fast, so fast they're going to beat the 1 year mark (if they continue the same production).

More farms?


If they continue same production we're going to need a few more large farms for sure. Hard to compete with many many company blade servers. Even if/when those company blade servers go down, EVGA will still be a force to be reckoned with, they've got a lot of momentum.


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


If they continue same production we're going to need a few more large farms for sure. Hard to compete with many many company blade servers. Even if/when those company blade servers go down, EVGA will still be a force to be reckoned with, they've got a lot of momentum.


We need to look forward at [H]!

When the blade servers go down, they will take 40% of eVGA's points with them. An unfortunate future for the cause, which means OCN needs to work that much harder to expand outward to compensate for their lost power.


----------



## Nostrano

What are these blade servers?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


What are these blade servers?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strudinox*


For all that are interested, barnettworks is currently folding on 9 Dell m1000e blade chassis. Each chassis is equipped with 16 Dell m600 blade servers. Each server has 16+ GB ram, 2x quad core Pentium Xeons.

Chassis:
http://www.dell.com/content/products...555&l=en&s=biz

Blade server:
http://www.dell.com/content/products...555&l=en&s=biz

Each processor has two SMP clients each. You can do the math on how many he has running total










It's easier to understand if you think of pr0n at the same time.


----------



## Nostrano

So why do people say "when the blade servers go down" what is to say that they will?

Sorry... im just confused


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


So why do people say "when the blade servers go down" what is to say that they will?

Sorry... im just confused


It's been said somewhere in the thread:
The servers were bought for some hard drive specifications but they didn't meet them, so they'll be folding till the company replaces them with ones that will do whatever they were meant to do in the first place.


----------



## K092084

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


So why do people say "when the blade servers go down" what is to say that they will?

Sorry... im just confused


The company that owns the blade servers is going to actually start using them for the purpose they were bought for. Right now they aren't being used and are just sitting idle before bernettworks decided to run [email protected] on them.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pheoxs*


We need to look forward at [H]!

When the blade servers go down, they will take 40% of eVGA's points with them. An unfortunate future for the cause, which means OCN needs to work that much harder to expand outward to compensate for their lost power.


I agree we need to focus on [H] a bit, but given our trend and their trend, unless something changes we'll be looking at them in the rear-view mirror in the next few days. We need to concentrate on getting some more active members, letting members of OCN know about folding, why we believe it is important, and making it as easy as possible for them to begin folding.


----------



## MadCatMk2

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...t.php?s=&srt=4

RAWR!
*raises the volume of some bassline to hell*


----------



## nitteo

I dont why my updates are all over the place. I should be getting around 25k each update, but its been varying lately.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I dont why my updates are all over the place. I should be getting around 25k each update, but its been varying lately.


They look perfectly fine here 23k+ ~ 35k+.

If you're talking about this just look at the pattern. [email protected] servers are all over the place, not you.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


They look perfectly fine here 23k+ ~ 35k+.

If you're talking about this








just look at the pattern. [email protected] servers are all over the place, not you.


I got 11k on the 12pm update!


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I got 11k on the 12pm update!

I always check yours and mine to see if there is an issue. If mine and yours are both down dramatically, I know it is just a stats issue. But if mine is down, and yours is not, there might be an issue.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I got 11k on the 12pm update!

Entire team point totals are fluctuating at the same time. OCN has been getting around 330k per update, so when I see something like 230k, I know that about 1/3 of the team's points didn't get updated properly. I'd be willing to bet one of your next two point updates will be larger than your average point update.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


I got 11k on the 12pm update!












..but we'll know for sure at the next update


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Cmon guys...were getting slaughtered...they are gaining by 585,164 per day now D:


----------



## Inktfish

Wait till some blade servers go down, and random welfare dudes who got fired up by the competition start folding less.
We will win.

Great for OCN,
Suck for teh cauze


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Cmon guys...were getting slaughtered...they are gaining by 585,164 per day now D:


Someone should go rally for troops in the nVidia section. If we got a couple hundred people running GPU2 on their nVidia cards part time we would have no problem taking them down.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


..but we'll know for sure at the next update










http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=252428

TA - DAH!


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Someone should go rally for troops in the nVidia section. If we got a couple hundred people running GPU2 on their nVidia cards part time we would have no problem taking them down.


For real, it should be mandatory.


----------



## dominique120

we will get there just wait


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nostrano*


So why do people say "when the blade servers go down" what is to say that they will?

Sorry... im just confused


Maintenance; weather interrupts; power brown and blackouts (UPS and backup generators can operate only so long on diesel). When the top producer goes down, the team's WUs crashes. It's why to never depend on farms in a neck-to-neck race and try to draw in as many users, instead. More active users, more WUs that can withstand everything except for Stanford going down in updating WUs.

Does anyone know if those blade servers are in Florida or wildfire areas in CA (we can wish!)?


----------



## Bartmasta

hey guys im new to folding should I use SMP or GPU2

I do gaming a lot

i keep can keep my pc on 24/7


----------



## StarryNite

SMP overs more points. But if you're an online fiend the GPU will work fine. On my stock running rig, churning out 511s at about 4 a day (a tad over 2000 points a day). If we can get many more people to do the same, those blade servers won't matter as much (as GPU WUs offers more points than proc WUs).

Hit the Nvidia and ATI videocard forums for donors! It's an excellent way to stress test overclocks, too.


----------



## Berger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarryNite*


SMP overs more points. But if you're an online fiend the GPU will work fine. On my stock running rig, churning out 511s at about 4 a day (a tad over 2000 points a day). If we can get many more people to do the same, those blade servers won't matter as much (as GPU WUs offers more points than proc WUs).

Hit the Nvidia and ATI videocard forums for donors! It's an excellent way to stress test overclocks, too.


I opened a thread in the nvidia section named calling all 8 series & up.....hopefully we will see a good response.

someone who folds with an ati who can represent that section better should do the same over there


----------



## StarryNite

Call any Nvidia card users up. My tech relative is churning SETI WUs with his 270, and getting close to being in the top 1000 by himself ([email protected] really does need a BOINC port, as it's much better at GPU grinding).


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarryNite*


Call any Nvidia card users up. My tech relative is churning SETI WUs with his 270, and getting close to being in the top 1000 by himself ([email protected] really does need a BOINC port, as it's much better at GPU grinding).


http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.ph...880a4ed9d614ca


----------



## StarryNite

http://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/

*8) If your in to credits and on a team, the project is new enough it's not as hard to climb to the top spots.*

_What is sad is with the us vs them mentality that comes with all these projects, the science itself is lost to human ego._


----------



## alexisd

Like how many PPD i can have with my sig rig?I have now a 9800gt and a 2nd rig with a amd 4400x2 oc @ 2.7 and a 8800gtx.Thank's and good work to all.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
Like how many PPD i can have with my sig rig?I have now a 9800gt and a 2nd rig with a amd 4400x2 oc @ 2.7 and a 8800gtx.Thank's and good work to all.


5500+ PPD Easy with GPU2 and SMP


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexisd* 
Like how many PPD i can have with my sig rig?I have now a 9800gt and a 2nd rig with a amd 4400x2 oc @ 2.7 and a 8800gtx.Thank's and good work to all.

Probably 5000-6000ppd depending on how you set it up and your OCs.


----------



## alexisd

Thank's,and looking forward,as long i paid low power bill.O and that amount of PPD is good?


----------



## rex922

use energy efficient bulbs then running ur pc 24/7 will make no bill increase


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rex922*


use energy efficient bulbs then running ur pc 24/7 will make no bill increase


----------



## StarryNite

An HD4870 at idle uses something like 160watts, that's like 4x40T fluorescent light bulbs. Churning at 100% uses something like 230watts, which is about about 6.

In other words, even if you did switch your whole house lighting, it wouldn't make a dent in the power bill, it's still going to cost (and my sis may fuss due to it, so now turning off the rig when asleep to make up for 230w folding runs).

It's these videocards that are the energy hogs in rigs now, procs/motherboards/HDD are all lower wattage now.


----------



## curly haired boy

*waits for the power bill anxiously*


----------



## Tufelhunden

Mine was up about $13, and that's running 2 rigs. I am making a conscious effort to turn of lights etc.


----------



## h4rdcor3

just got my laptop running linux smp. C2D T7200 2.0. I put fedora on it last week and though why not, give me a few more ppd


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarryNite* 

Hit the Nvidia and ATI videocard forums for donors! It's an excellent way to stress test overclocks, too.

Not true.

I've had overclocks that were perfectly stable while folding, but once I start up a game it would crash.


----------



## Lyshk0

i just cracked 9k ppd finally, i think i need more high value wu's cause i didnt change anything on my rig...


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I've been lagging off today and yesterday... sorry about that guys. Just a few comp issues, you know how it goes.









Anyhoo, I now have an 8800GTX, 8800GTS-512, and an 8800GS, as well as SMP, folding 24/7. Should be pumping out 16k ppd with any luck.









Fold on!


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Not true.

I've had overclocks that were perfectly stable while folding, but once I start up a game it would crash.


If you up the shaders to the stratosphere and forget to bring them down to Earth to play a game, even *expect* it.


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarryNite*


Maintenance; weather interrupts; power brown and blackouts (UPS and backup generators can operate only so long on diesel). When the top producer goes down, the team's WUs crashes. It's why to never depend on farms in a neck-to-neck race and try to draw in as many users, instead. More active users, more WUs that can withstand everything except for Stanford going down in updating WUs.

Does anyone know if those blade servers are in Florida or wildfire areas in CA (we can wish!)?










Cute... Way to feed the cause wishing the worse for us...
BTW Barnettworks servers have been going off line for the last 3 days and we are still climbing even though he has dropped over 200,000 PPD the last 3 days...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Cute... Way to feed the cause wishing the worse for us...
BTW Barnettworks servers have been going off line for the last 3 days and we are still climbing even though he has dropped over 200,000 PPD the last 3 days...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065














































:grou phug:


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Cute... Way to feed the cause wishing the worse for us...
BTW Barnettworks servers have been going off line for the last 3 days and we are still climbing even though he has dropped over 200,000 PPD the last 3 days...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065










You might notice that we're joking around. Please read through this whole thread before you say stuff like that.

1.) We've been poking fun at each others teams for weeks now.
2.) We've already stated that EVGA has been more motivated and that you guys will still have a great PPD even when your top 3 are offline.

Anyway, back on topic:
Great job OCN for setting a new record PPD yesterday! http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726
EVGA has their 3rd highest day ever though, so we cannot start slacking off. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


BTW Barnettworks servers have been going off line for the last 3 days and we are still climbing even though he has dropped over 200,000 PPD the last 3 days...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065










Nice









Also, say hello to 280k PPD


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lordikon*


You might notice that we're joking around. Please read through this whole thread before you say stuff like that.

1.) We've been poking fun at each others teams for weeks now.
2.) We've already stated that EVGA has been more motivated and that you guys will still have a great PPD even when your top 3 are offline.

Anyway, back on topic:
Great job OCN for setting a new record PPD yesterday! http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726
EVGA has their 3rd highest day ever though, so we cannot start slacking off. Keep up the good work.


Very nice, Chug a chug a chug a chug a wooo wooooooooooooooo!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Cute... Way to feed the cause wishing the worse for us...
BTW Barnettworks servers have been going off line for the last 3 days and we are still climbing even though he has dropped over 200,000 PPD the last 3 days...
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=424723

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065










Whatever helps you sleep at night.

You guys remind me of that hockey team from the movie "The Mighty Ducks" that has all the corporate money and plays dirty. If I remember correctly, those a-holes lost in the end.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*   You guys remind me of that hockey team from the movie "The Mighty Ducks" that has all the corporate money and plays dirty. If I remember correctly, those a-holes lost in the end.







  
Sorry, I just have to post this:

  
 YouTube - Poppin My Collar


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Whatever helps you sleep at night.

You guys remind me of that hockey team from the movie "The Mighty Ducks" that has all the corporate money and plays dirty. If I remember correctly, those a-holes lost in the end.


















, now that's funny i havent seen that movie in ages. Now i will have to watch it again.

but l33h741 simmer down man its all in good fun, that's what competition is all about.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Sorry, I just have to post this:

YouTube - Poppin My Collar


lol, you OCN'ers are to much sometimes , im laughing so hard it hurts.


----------



## Ravin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Nice









Also, say hello to 280k PPD


Er... I think you mean 2800k PPD


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ravin*


Er... I think you mean 2800k PPD










Common typo


----------



## l337h4l

I am not upset and I do not need to read the thread through as I was one of the first to light a fire under your butts LOL before this thread was even started


----------



## .Style

wewt wewt top 1500 bihotches....My next upgrade will be an nvidia card for moar folding powah!


----------



## planetarian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Whatever helps you sleep at night.

You guys remind me of that hockey team from the movie "The Mighty Ducks" that has all the corporate money and plays dirty. If I remember correctly, those a-holes lost in the end.










I'd like to believe that in general we're nicer than that. Some of us get a bit too excited though, I'd say.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
I'd like to believe that in general we're nicer than that. Some of us get a bit too excited though, I'd say.









You can say the same for us


----------



## lordikon

This thread demands a bump. It must remain until our PPD once again passes EVGAs, it is a moral imperative.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Indeed, we seem to be losing folders (still gaining points but losing people) according to EOC.

Anyway, evga is going down; it's perfect time to strike!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Indeed, we seem to be losing folders (still gaining points but losing people) according to EOC.

Anyway, evga is going down; it's perfect time to strike!


It's only a matter of time


----------



## curly haired boy

woot broke top 900


----------



## cappy

OCN has just had its first 3 million point day








3,015,296


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cappy*


OCN has just had its first 3 million point day








3,015,296


Wow









Well done OCN!


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


It's only a matter of time










Yes before we go back up








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065


----------



## nafljhy

very nice!!!! congrats OCN!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Yes before we go back up








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&t=111065


----------



## Col. Newman

SHWEEET 3Mil


----------



## l337h4l

Keep it up OCN so you can show up on [H] radar as a threat too
EVGA is only 7.8 years out from taking them down. LOL


----------



## pheoxs

Woot Woot! We beat [H] Yesterday!!!


----------



## trogalicious

Alright folks. I'll be doing what I can over the coming weeks. I've been folding my butt off and will hopefully have another 2 9600 gso's running by this time next week.

As of right now, i've been at it 4.5 days for right at 30k points... just with my sig rig and a PS3. I'll add a p4 and the dual 9600's as soon as they get here.

Thanks to the two folders that I purchased the new parts from... if it weren't for bstew and grunion, my second box wouldn't be up to par.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cappy* 
OCN has just had its first 3 million point day








3,015,296

And were climbing where as eVGA went flat


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
And were climbing where as eVGA went flat


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


----------



## robbo2

No doubt OCN is a folding force an we still have so much potential.


----------



## StarryNite

Rise and shine sleepy heads (guilty as charged!). It's another beautiful day to *FOLD*!!

How about 4,000,000 anyone?


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StarryNite*


Rise and shine sleepy heads (guilty as charged!). It's another beautiful day to *FOLD*!!

How about 4,000,000 anyone?










we are less the 1m away

that and my gt's are getting voltmodded and i may through in the second one


----------



## StarryNite

Yep, almost there to #10.























But somewhere in the closet we have 4,000,000 more points to dig up as this is EVGA's current week output...

20,638,468 <-- DIE, EVGA, DIE

We did knock 3 months off their clock, though. hehehe


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
And were climbing where as eVGA went flat









LOL our 3 biggest folders dropped almost 1/2 Million PPD and we went flat as the rest of the team is picking up that loss.... Imagine if they did not drop


----------



## kazakia

ahaha. Btw were hours away from 10th


----------



## corky dorkelson

Top ten next update! 46 minutes remain! Way to go 37726!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Top ten next update! 46 minutes remain! Way to go 37726!

It says 4.7 hours here... can't wait


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson* 
Top ten next update! 46 minutes remain! Way to go 37726!

It better be next update


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
It says 4.7 hours here... can't wait

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
It better be next update

































Edit: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...&mpage=1&key=&
I lol'd. Hadn't noticed this linkback; we... "hate their guts". lawl. lawwl. At least nobody there agrees with him


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
















I was tempted to do it again...
















ops I just did


----------



## The Duke

Sick the MadCat on eVGA.. hissssss, hissssss rarrrrrrrrrr hisssss


----------



## .Style

Well After one HD dying on me and a reformat just downloaded GPU2 again but its taking its time gettin goin... "Working 0/0"


----------



## StarryNite

We're smoking! Most update points -- even past [H]!!!!!

Fold, dammit, fold we're soooo close!


----------



## h4rdcor3

and only 2 more weeks till #9! Just got my second linux smp going on my q6600. This set up is really easy!


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


and only 2 more weeks till #9! Just got my second linux smp going on my q6600. This set up is really easy!


How much more PPD would I gain by using that SMP Client setup on my E8400 @ 4.15GHz? I get around 8k PPD with my GPU alone with the gpu2 client.

I don't really like the idea of folding on my CPU as it will run 65-70*C under Intel Burn Test, how hot will it get running the SMP Client do you think compared to IBT...


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


How much more PPD would I gain by using that SMP Client setup on my E8400 @ 4.15GHz? I get around 8k PPD with my GPU alone with the gpu2 client.

I don't really like the idea of folding on my CPU as it will run 65-70*C under Intel Burn Test, how hot will it get running the SMP Client do you think compared to IBT...


Oh it won't get anywhere close to IBT. I'm thinking a good 10-15C cooler at least.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


How much more PPD would I gain by using that SMP Client setup on my E8400 @ 4.15GHz? I get around 8k PPD with my GPU alone with the gpu2 client.

I don't really like the idea of folding on my CPU as it will run 65-70*C under Intel Burn Test, how hot will it get running the SMP Client do you think compared to IBT...


At stock my q6600 is getting around 1500ppd, where my 8800gt is getting 4500-5000ppd. i'm betting you would see in the 2000 range at least. And don't worry about the temps, smp folding doesn't hit near IBT temps

EDIT: best day yet at 7,684 points


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
At stock my q6600 is getting around 1500ppd

Is that the casual SMP client or running on linux/vmware? Running on two or four cores?
Cause I get about 1.5k-2.0k PPD on my [email protected]


----------



## Zippit

I just set up some computers at school (around 20) to fold almost 24/7 with P4's.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Is that the casual SMP client or running on linux/vmware? Running on two or four cores?
Cause I get about 1.5k-2.0k PPD on my [email protected]


That is the linux smp running in vmware on 2 cores. I just got my 3&4th core running linux smp last night.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I just set up some computers at school (around 20) to fold almost 24/7 with P4's.


I hope that you had permission to run on those.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


That is the linux smp running in vmware on 2 cores. I just got my 3&4th core running linux smp last night.


Oh, and I was like "wth, an E8500 getting the same PPD as a Q6600?"


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


I just set up some computers at school (around 20) to fold almost 24/7 with P4's.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
I hope that you had permission to run on those.

Yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 























Thanks.









PS: We are nearing 3m!


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Nope... but nobody turns them off anyways, or using them for that manner. And what are 20 pc's if there are 1400+ on this floor alone.









just don't go braggin too much about this.


----------



## IEATFISH

Congrats OCN!!! Another all time high.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726


----------



## h4rdcor3

ya, but for some reason 2 of my wu didn't get scored in the last update. i had a 1680 GPU2 and a 1760 SMP finish before the last update and as far as i can tell the log file says uploaded successfully. oh well, i have another 1760 finishing in 4 hours 1680 in 6 hours and another SMP at 96%. Looks like a good day for me tomorrow.

EVGA's lead keeps on slippin. They have moved from a 1.5 year overtake a few days ago to 1.8 as of last update!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
ya, but for some reason 2 of my wu didn't get scored in the last update. i had a 1680 GPU2 and a 1760 SMP finish before the last update and as far as i can tell the log file says uploaded successfully. oh well, i have another 1760 finishing in 4 hours 1680 in 6 hours and another SMP at 96%. Looks like a good day for me tomorrow.

EVGA's lead keeps on slippin. They have moved from a 1.5 year overtake a few days ago to 1.8 as of last update!

1.9 now. Keep up the heat ladies and gentlemen!!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
Congrats OCN!!! Another all time high.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

Indeed


----------



## SlicketyRickety

*Song for EVGA*







Na Na NA NA - Na Na NA NA hey hey hey Goodbye-=-=-=-


----------



## ChickenInferno

GPU back up and running


----------



## mortimersnerd

Come on people, they are ~300k ppd ahead. We can take them down. Lets go!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


Come on people, they are ~300k ppd ahead. We can take them down. Lets go!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Hopefully we can get some more peeps folding
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4784...ml#post5823030


----------



## nafljhy

i think you should post it in the ATI section too. even if it isn't totally optimized for ATI yet. every bit helps for the cause.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i think you should post it in the ATI section too. even if it isn't totally optimized for ATI yet. every bit helps for the cause.









Once I get some more ATI benchmarks I plan to post there. Don't want people to get the impression that only 4xxx series cards Fold...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
i think you should post it in the ATI section too. even if it isn't totally optimized for ATI yet. every bit helps for the cause.








































Make it a competition between the 2 sections!

More ATI than Nvidia's and we can put them on teams to see which section can put out more! I'tll get some rivalry going that the 2 sections can really start recruiting for!









Only allow new entried from the sections to jion new team so that all current folders cannot compete or it will become lopsided fast!


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 






























Make it a competition between the 2 sections!

More ATI than Nvidia's and we can put them on teams to see which section can put out more! I'tll get some rivalry going that the 2 sections can really start recruiting for!









Only allow new entried from the sections to jion new team so that all current folders cannot compete or it will become lopsided fast!









I like this idea. It has obviously been proven that competition increases folding. Maybe give ATI folders a slight handicap?


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 






























Make it a competition between the 2 sections!

More ATI than Nvidia's and we can put them on teams to see which section can put out more! I'tll get some rivalry going that the 2 sections can really start recruiting for!









Only allow new entried from the sections to jion new team so that all current folders cannot compete or it will become lopsided fast!









haha.. or we could make it a new kind of GPU team folding








though i'm sure it'll get really complicated like that though.


----------



## l337h4l

Good luck to all EVGA just released a too good to pass up deal for team members.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100537651


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Yea EVGA is probably going to run away with this now because of this... $100 for people doing what they were already doing.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Good luck to all EVGA just released a too good to pass up deal for team members.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100537651


That should get you some new blood to take up the slack from those blades!


----------



## ljason8eg

Yeah since about 3k PPD average gets you 1,000,000 in a year, most people's rigs with an 8 series GPU or later could get the $100. Heck, my CPU could almost do it.


----------



## Rajb1031

I think we will give them a nice little shocker when the stats are posted after the Fold-A-Thon.


----------



## l337h4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rajb1031*


I think we will give them a nice little shocker when the stats are posted after the Fold-A-Thon.


Why would you need a 24 hour period to have a reason to fold? And whats with the Rep? can i see what and were people have repped me


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Why would you need a 24 hour period to have a reason to fold? And whats with the Rep? can i see what and were people have repped me


Click "User CP" in the menu at the top of the screen to see your Rep.

The 24hour fold is for those that dont or cant fold 24/7. Many of us already fold 24/7, so everyday is a foldathon!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Why would you need a 24 hour period to have a reason to fold? And whats with the Rep? can i see what and were people have repped me


Check the UserCP.

We'll beat you in the end.







We are dedicated, or is that committed.







I always forget.


----------



## Rajb1031

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337h4l*


Why would you need a 24 hour period to have a reason to fold?


Because a lot of people do not fold 24/7 or even fold at all. The fold-a-thon was created to have a specific time when people who do not normally fold will contribute to better our stats and help the cause. Check the thread in the sig.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


I folded for ocn to long and well I get nothing out of it anyway

I'll fold for EVGA for now and see what happens. Chances are I'm just going to Quit folding all together because everyone is folding

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999

points per day. Where do I belong when people are making that much? its' a bummer. Makes you not want to fold


It's not about what you get, although that is nice. It's about what you give. IMO this is no different than supporting a charity, for the most part. Difference being this helps all of humanity, not just a small group.

Come back and fold it feels good.


----------



## Lyshk0

i know I feel all warm and fuzzy when im folding. it could be cause at load my cores hit 70c and i tend to wear slippers when im at the rig but i like to think its from folding


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyshk0* 
i know I feel all warm and fuzzy when im folding. it could be cause at load my cores hit 70c and i tend to wear slippers when im at the rig but i like to think its from folding


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
I folded for ocn to long and well I get nothing out of it anyway

I'll fold for EVGA for now and see what happens. Chances are I'm just going to Quit folding all together because everyone is folding

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999

points per day. Where do I belong when people are making that much? its' a bummer. Makes you not want to fold

i only get 6k a day, no where near that.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
i only get 6k a day, no where near that.

That's 6K we didn't ahve and actually makes you one of the top 110 people on OCN. Nothing to sneeze at. Also might get you the advantage key from my freebie.


----------



## IEATFISH

I get on average around 2,000 PPD. I am already in the 1000 after just over a month. Nothing wrong with slow and steady, there are enough people who don't fold anymore that you can climb the ranks pretty quick.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434367


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337h4l* 
Good luck to all EVGA just released a too good to pass up deal for team members.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100537651

They're desperate!

We're doing it for peanuts, and with less, and still can kick their butt.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarryNite* 
They're desperate!

We're doing it for peanuts, and with less, and still can kick their butt.









True, It's also actually a clever marketing decision and moving B stock is a great way to clear out step-ups and returns so they don't hurt the company as much.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
I get on average around 2,000 PPD. I am already in the 1000 after just over a month. Nothing wrong with slow and steady, there are enough people who don't fold anymore that you can climb the ranks pretty quick.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=434367

You sire are correct. This isn't a sprint it's a marathon. EVGA will always have their core but I am guessing a lot of the kids will get bored eventually.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StarryNite* 
They're desperate!

We're doing it for peanuts, and with less, and still can kick their butt.









Those dirty dirty hoeses!


----------



## IEATFISH

Woot woot, new all time high for OCN!!!! *~3,260,000*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

EVGA is now 2.1 years away from catching up.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Woot woot, new all time high for OCN!!!! *~3,260,000*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

EVGA is now 2.1 years away from catching up.


Great job team!!!!!!


----------



## [pi]

I just ordered an E2180 so I will have a dedicated folding rig up soon... just gotta get some resistors and make a dummy plug though. For now it is just E2180 + 8600GTS, but I will nab another NVIDIA card to fold in that rig as well when I feel like spending more/get a good deal on more cards.

Woohoo!


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Woot woot, new all time high for OCN!!!! *~3,260,000*

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

EVGA is now 2.1 years away from catching up.


Where in Idaho do you eat fish?


----------



## slickwilly

I fold because it is the right thing to do


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Where in Idaho do you eat fish?


I used to fish a lot growing up in West Oregon, now I'm in East Idaho. I plan to fish the Snake and up in Yellowstone this summer. I sure miss it.


----------



## teK0wnzU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knitelife*


Where in Idaho do you eat fish?


LoL, I eat fish, and I live in Post Falls Idaho.










All your 9800GX2 are belong to us!


----------



## Micam93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


I folded for ocn to long and well I get nothing out of it anyway

I'll fold for EVGA for now and see what happens. Chances are I'm just going to Quit folding all together because everyone is folding

99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 99999999999999

points per day. Where do I belong when people are making that much? its' a bummer. Makes you not want to fold


That's like saying "Everyone else has more lung capacity than I do, so I'm going to stop breathing."
Really, every little bit counts. It's the tons of little-bits that make up all of our points!


----------



## kazakia

eVGA have the power to do that kind of stuff. Hmmm... We need a company backing us up.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kazakia* 
eVGA have the power to do that kind of stuff. Hmmm... We need a company backing us up.

Time to sell more overclocked accounts? =p

I've never folded myself as it simply hasn't been practical but I'll soon have two extra machines to play with. I will of course be folding with them


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337h4l* 
Good luck to all EVGA just released a too good to pass up deal for team members.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=100537651

Lovly now they are paying people to fold for their team.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


Lovly now they are paying people to fold for their team.










Thats just sad, XFX FTW!


----------



## planetarian

It's really a clever marketing tactic; they say they'll provide such perks to people who fold for them, then people go out and buy hardware that can fold, hoping to get discounts on future purchases... then they find out how addicting folding is, and end up buying even more hardware before they know it in order to increase their PPD. While I'm concerned about the image that gives us (I'd like to think we don't need things like that to get people folding) I can't knock the marketing team for tactics.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *planetarian* 
It's really a clever marketing tactic; they say they'll provide such perks to people who fold for them, then people go out and buy hardware that can fold, hoping to get discounts on future purchases... then they find out how addicting folding is, and end up buying even more hardware before they know it in order to increase their PPD. While I'm concerned about the image that gives us (I'd like to think we don't need things like that to get people folding) I can't knock the marketing team for tactics.

Actually, it's clever. Move B stock. Break even on RMA's and help push their folding team. Win, win!! Hmmm maybe I'll fold for EVGA?

Not!!!









OCN FTW!!!


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
That's 6K we didn't ahve and actually makes you one of the top 110 people on OCN. Nothing to sneeze at. Also might get you the advantage key from my freebie.

I know that puts me up there, but 110 isn't good enough! I need that 8800 from the April contest.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
I know that puts me up there, but 110 isn't good enough! I need that 8800 from the April contest.

That's what I like to hear, the addiction taking hold!


----------



## Unknownm

well I'm folding now. Like people said doesn't matter who you fold for has long has your helping out


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
well I'm folding now. Like people said doesn't matter who you fold for has long has your helping out









That is a common misconception. It doesn't matter who you fold for because you are helping out...but if you fold for 37726 you are just a bit more awesome. That's just how it is...


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
well I'm folding now. Like people said doesn't matter who you fold for has long has your helping out









I like to help out others too!
(Special meaning for UnKnownm that only he would understand)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l337h4l* 
Good luck to all EVGA just released a too good to pass up deal for team members.

They are all commercial about it! Like do they even care what its about except their profits









_*OCN*_, *we* _*Fold for the Cause*_









When I upgrade, I'll no longer buy my old favorite eVGA and buy from XFX!


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
When I upgrade, I'll no longer buy my old favorite eVGA and buy from XFX!

That's the spirit.









You know, you senior mods should work together and send a really nice letter to XFX or PNY and try to convince them to sponsor us. Its a win/win, 'cause we get cheaper/free cards, and they get more business, especially at the expense of EVGA.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
I like to help out others too!
(Special meaning for UnKnownm that only he would understand)

They are all commercial about it! Like do they even care what its about except their profits









_*OCN*_, *we* _*Fold for the Cause*_









When I upgrade, I'll no longer buy my old favorite eVGA and buy from XFX!

My GX2s are XFX. I like their customer support and how they help you to fix the problem. The GTX285s for my new rig will be XFX as well. They are also cheaper than the EVGA.


----------



## Zero4549

No love for BFG? D=


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zero4549* 
No love for BFG? D=

Right here man! BFG FTW!!!!


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Right here man! BFG FTW!!!!

*highfive* nice sig rig cards, beats the crap out of both my current and my upcoming build XD wanna swap?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zero4549*


No love for BFG? D=


I love my BFG as well. May need to RMA them though.







Starting to artifact when gaming. So far the process sounds good, already got a response that was very positive. We shall see.


----------



## lordikon

Both OCN and EVGA completely smashed their previous PPD records, looks like we're at it again! And what a way to enter the Fold-a-thon, which has already begun in some time zones.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...php?s=&t=37726

OCN had 3,473,604 points, beating the old record (and by old I mean, two days ago) 3,263,845. So we beat the record by about 200,000 points!

EVGA had 3,608,222 points, beating the old record (set 12 days ago) ~3,530,000.

We're still the most consistantly increasing team in the top 3 PPD. Keep it up OCN. And fold-away for the next 24 hours for the fold-a-thon.


----------



## IEATFISH

They are pushed back to 2.9 years away. Let's get them off the charts.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
They are pushed back to 2.9 years away. Let's get them off the charts.









Amen!!









Love your avatar BTW! Watch it all the time. Hope he makes it without tripping one day.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Amen!!









Love your avatar BTW! Watch it all the time. Hope he makes it without tripping one day.










Haha, I should change it so he just runs forever. Then people will just stare until he falls. "I swear he fell last time I saw this avatar..."


----------



## CudaBoy71

Well I hope my two little cards help..


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
Well I hope my two little cards help..

You better believe they did just like mine.


----------



## CudaBoy71

Wish I could do more... But bills come first...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CudaBoy71* 
Wish I could do more... But bills come first...









Fold when you can, that's all we ask.


----------



## StarryNite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs*


That's the spirit.









You know, you senior mods should work together and send a really nice letter to XFX or PNY and try to convince them to sponsor us. Its a win/win, 'cause we get cheaper/free cards, and they get more business, especially at the expense of EVGA.










Precisely.

Want to make it commercial? Get them all in, and let them duke it out.

But after all this, not going to buy an EVGA video card.


----------



## markt

Ocn is currently working on something special in the coming weeks...

Mort requested I close the thread.


----------

